#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-10-16
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
(fabbione/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) test
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<pochu> Hi DarkSun88
<DarkSun88> Hi pochu :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hi guys
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I start fixing lintian error
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<pochu> Hey bluekuja
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) pochu: :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ubuntulog is inside
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) great
<pochu> So be careful with what you say ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) haha :)
<DktrKranz> no more spam? d'oh!
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
<pochu> We can register #ubuntu-motu-torrent-offtopic :p
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
<DktrKranz> 30 characters? no way! #u-m-t-ot instead!
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
<pochu> hehe :)
<DktrKranz> I'm gonna die if I type too many characters at a time
<pochu> DktrKranz: you can set it as autojoin, so no need to type it ;)
<DktrKranz> mh, let me do some tests
<DktrKranz> using copy and paste it took only 12 key pressures, +1 :P
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: all lintian problems are strictly related to bad makefiles/configures
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and trying to update it I get some macro undefinied like AC_PROG_LIBTOOL
<asac> bluekuja: you need libtool installed for that
<asac> though you should not need libtool if no libs are build
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: a lib is built
<asac> if you really need it you need a build-depends
<asac> on libtool
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: do you think that running autotools will fix those problems?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g docs are installed by default, also if not listed in DOCS
<asac> no
<asac> if you have no libtool installed then the libtool macro does not exist
<asac> for the rest i have no idea
<asac> updating autotools generated files might help
<asac> give it a try
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: gconf are installed in /usr/etc/..
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and thats bad
<asac> yes
<asac> thats probably a Makefile.am bug
<asac> e.g. bad makefile
<asac> maybe look what packages do that do it proper
<asac> bluekuja: probably that is due to some missing configure switch
<asac> look what other packages pass to configure in rules
<asac> and then look if you do the same
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I found out that gconf variable is set in aclocal
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)     GCONF_SCHEMA_FILE_DIR='$(sysconfdir)/gconf/schemas'
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) using this
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that installs them into /usr/etc
<asac> bluekuja: what do you pass to configure?
<asac> probably you don't pass proper sysconfdir
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) let me see
<asac> which is why things get installed beneath $(prefix)/etc
<asac> e.g. look what you are missing
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) sysconfdir='${prefix}/etc'
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bad folder
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in configure
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) let's fix and try again
<asac> bluekuja: look at how good packages invoke configure
<asac> the basic parameters are *always* identical for all autotoolized packages
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: good package = updated?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) updated = autotoolized
<asac> he?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) look at how good packages invoke configure
<asac> yes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I was talking about this
<asac> just pick some
<asac> most should do it proper
<asac> at best pick some package from main
<asac> some C (or C++) package
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and I see how the invoke configure?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) into sources
<asac> no
<asac> in rules
<asac> read above
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ah yeah sorry
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> your problem is probably in rules ... not in the make/configure files itself :)
<asac> np
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) checking
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) a package in main
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: problem was in configure file
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I changed gconf dir
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and it works
<asac> good
<asac> go ahead
<asac> fix the rest :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) need to find out docs
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: whats the default dir for gconf?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) PREFIX/...
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) then?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *schemas
<asac> no idea ... search in /usr/share ... there should be schemas already
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ok gconf problem fixed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: need to find out why those docs are installed without rules permission
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: do you think that adding a clean rule for it would be ok?
<asac> clean rule?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g rm ...
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in rules
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to delete them without bothering makefiles
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g -rm -f (CURDIR)debian/usr/share/doc/diff-ext/COPYING
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) */
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for all of them
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) trying it
<asac> i am currently in -classroom :)
<asac> no ... deleting is probably not a good idea
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: y?
<asac> bluekuja: look how other packages deal with that ... they should face the same problem
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: its not a rules problem
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) its related to bad makefiles
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) as gconf
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I set in DOCS only authors file
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and I get all of them
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) at the end
<asac> k
<asac> look in the Makefile.am files
<asac> and see whats wrong with them
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) currently checking
<asac> compare to other packages ... which have COPYING et al in there source tree as well
<asac> most should have that file
<asac> as its standard for autotoolized things
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: one more thing
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lib is installed into
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ah no
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) nvw
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *nvm
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah, something bad is in Makefile
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g am__installdirs = "$(DESTDIR)$(diff_extdocdir)"
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) diff_extdocDATA_INSTALL = $(INSTALL_DATA)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and diff_extdoc_DATA = \
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)   README \
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)   COPYING \
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)   AUTHORS \
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)   ChangeLog \
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)   INSTALL \
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)   NEWS \
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)   TODO
<asac> bluekuja: looking at makefile might help to understand the problem ... but the problem has to be solved in Makefile.am
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I cleaned makefile.am deleting diff_extdoc_DATA = \
<asac> do you really want that?
<asac> i mean having README and stuff like that is ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) they are blank
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> blank?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) zero-byte-file-in-doc-directory usr/share/doc/diff-ext/TODO
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)  zero-byte-file-in-doc-directory usr/share/doc/diff-ext/README
<asac> ah ... yes ... drop those blank ones
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) COPYING is not needed too
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) if I leave the changelog there
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I get
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) changelog-file-not-compressed ChangeLog
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) because has been already set in rules
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) by default
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so all those files need to be removed cause blank files or bad(like copying to needed)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I've fixed LIBTOOL problem, now updating and building
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to see if docs are no more installed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: worked
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> bluekuja: if you are done... do a lintian/linda run
<asac> to see any problems :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) clean
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) clean now
<asac> fine
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: need to import into bzr now
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) how do you prefer it?
<asac> import to debian branch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g checkins
<asac> then submit changes that are in upstream code upstream
<asac> once they applied them ... we have to merge
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) we dont have a debian branch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) all in one
<asac> yes ... we have upstream + debian
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
<asac> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/diff-ext/upstream.source/ vs http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/diff-ext/debian.source/
<asac> land your changes in debian.source
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> taking care that you checkin per issue
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> so the checkins are distinct
<asac> and you can then diff those checkins only and send them upstream
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) first checking / docs
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and so on
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lets do it
<asac> right
<asac> you will do ... if its not perfect ... no problem :)
<asac> i am happy enough if you are aware of the importance :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: done, all revisions pushed correctly, now it should be ok to build it again to check lintian :)
<asac> bluekuja: ok ... will try in 30 min :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: sounds great
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: is normal that fetching a dependency with pbuilder gets a 404 error: not found
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) using archive.ubuntu.com
<asac> hmm
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and having scons as dep in control
<asac> no
<asac> maybe you need to update
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
<asac> the pbuilder environment
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lets try
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) if updating wont work
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) its a problem
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g after update, still fetch problem
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: tell me when you built
<asac> i will get fetch errors?
<asac> why so?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nope it was another package
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I'm merging
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> ah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) diff is ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) just need your build
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and your lintian test
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> i will take a look at file hierarchy layout
<asac> some things cannot be caught by lintian
<asac> your last comment "in configure" file ... sounds as "always wrong"
<asac> modifying configure is always bad
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: its just a dir variable
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it has to be done from there
<asac> yes you did it wrong
<asac> as i said ... you lack a parameter to configure
<asac> invocation
<asac> bluekuja: nevertheless its wrong
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g --sysconfdir /usr/share
<asac> first: its not persistent
<asac> as it willl be overwritten on next autoconf
<asac> second: you have the option to overwrite it by configure parameters
<asac> so modifying it is wrong
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah, you're really right
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) didnt think about it
<asac> bluekuja: las i said ... please look what other packages pass to configure in rules
<asac> its the same everywhere
<asac> e.g. if they have a sysconfdir
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ^^
<asac> ok ... to take the short track: its /etc
<asac> not /usr/share
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I was waiting your comment
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> if you don't want it in rc then Makefile.am are wrong
<asac> s/in rc/in etc/
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: /etc ??
<asac> if you want it in share ... then its DATA
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: gconf  files need to go to /usr/share
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) why /etc?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the problem was related to a bad gconf folder
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) reported by lintian
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that was pointing them to /etc
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) */usr/etc
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) changing configure sysconfig (we can --sysconfdir to ./configure in rules too)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) we make the trick
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and we're done
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: passing that variable to rules's ./configure works
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so we dont have to change configure directly
<asac> yep
<asac> safe bet
<asac> no of course not
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) uploading it
<asac> if you want to change something in confiugre
<asac> you have to modifiy configure.ac
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yea
<asac> and regen configure from that
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) configure is not stable
<asac> its generated
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g it regens
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yep
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> and generated files should never be touched by hand
<asac> normally they even don't belong in revision control
<asac> if you put them ... always check them in with a distinct patch
<asac> so the diff of your manual changes does not contaminated
<asac> bluekuja: so you can revert the last checkin (e.g. apply reversed)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: how?
<asac> and check that in (e.g. backout the wrong checkin)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) how can I delete last checkin?
<asac> you can't
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) uncommitting and overwriting
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) should work too
<asac> (you could but since its already published you don't want to)
<asac> so you have to backout by applying the reverse-diff
<asac> bluekuja: no please don't uncommitt
<asac> on published branches
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: oh ok^^
<asac> we did this in the beginning once :) ... but just to get a good start
<asac> now we should return to decent business and backout properly
<asac> by a checkin on-top
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I can apply the only change I did in one checking (changing sysconf)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and then fix rules
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in another one
<asac> yeah ... but exercise how you can do that without editing a file manual :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bzr diff
<asac> if you have a lager checkin to backout ... manual reverting is error-prone
<asac> or impossible
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ye
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) need to use bzr diff
<asac> right bzr diff is the right way to start
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) good exercise
<asac> maybe there is even a bzr command do to exactly that
<asac> (but its not called revert ... thats for sure)
<asac> i don't know if bzr has a command to do that
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: revert            Revert files to a previous revision.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
<asac> doing manual is a good exercise anyway :)
<asac> bluekuja: yes ... you can try
<asac> if it doesn't remove revisions
<asac> then its fine
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lets try
<asac> i only use it to reset modified files
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bzr revert M  configure
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the output
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) now pushing
<asac> no
<asac> look at what it did first
<asac> e.g. use bzr log
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ah yea
<asac> is there a new revision?
<asac> what did it do?
<asac> if you did not add a comment then it probably didn't do what you want
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) did nothing
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) maybe bzr revert -m "message"
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) nope
<asac> actually i am pretty sure revert is not what we want
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mmm....you're right
<asac> (i alreday tried it as its called revert in git)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I see no changesd
<asac> maybe you can pass parameters?
<asac> actually i can't believe that there is no such command in default bzr
<asac> but i don't see the command
<asac> so i just do it by hand :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
<asac> in svn you use merge to do it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bzr diff then
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bzr diff which variables uses?
<asac> yeah you can definitly use bzr diff -r... | something | somethingelse
<asac> use bzr help
<asac> to figure out
<asac> bzr help <command>
<asac> can always be used
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: where should the diff be stored?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ok, I have the diff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: how can I apply it now to the branch?
<asac> you can either put it to some file
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
<asac> or just pipe into the command that reversed + applies your changes :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I have it on a file now
<asac> see above ... i do all with a single pipe expression
<asac> bluekuja: if you have file you have to apply the patch reversed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mmm...
<asac> how to do that is in your hands :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and then push
<asac> commit
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yes
<asac> verify that it does what you want
<asac> then finally push and tell me :)
<asac> comment that you reverted a checkin and name what checkin was reverted
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: rules changes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) go in another checkin right?
<asac> depends about what they are
<asac> e.g. if you change something in rules because you removed some file
<asac> both changes would go into the same checkin
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nope, added content
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in our case
<asac> what content?
<asac> did we add?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) --sysconfdif variable
<asac> yeah nm
<asac> if you just changed rules
<asac> then its a distinct checkin ... yes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: done
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) everything pushed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you can try to build
<asac> bluekuja: will try after developer team meeting
<asac> @schedule
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Schedule for Etc/UTC: 31 May 15:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 31 May 21:00: Kubuntu Developers | 05 Jun 19:00: Technical Board | 06 Jun 20:00: Edubuntu | 07 Jun 20:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 12 Jun 15:00: Kernel Team
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: gonna have a break
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ping me when done
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) @schedule rome
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Schedule for Europe/Rome: 31 May 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 31 May 23:00: Kubuntu Developers | 05 Jun 21:00: Technical Board | 06 Jun 22:00: Edubuntu | 07 Jun 22:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 12 Jun 17:00: Kernel Team
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bbl
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: back
<asac> yes meeting is over as well :/
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) aww
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I'm leaving in 30-40 mins
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) can we finish ?
<asac> lookin
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) perfect
<asac> i don't get why you choose ${prefix}/share as sysconfdir
<asac> do other packages do the same?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: that dir is specified for gconf schemas
<asac> yes right
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) gconf schemas are stored in usr/share
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<asac> but that doesn'tmean that sysconfdir is that place
<asac> but let me look
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) its specified only for schemas
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in configure
<asac> ok in cdbs helper mk files DEB_CONFIGURE_SYSCONFDIR =/etc
<asac> so its probably not right to use it for that purpose
<asac> where is the schema file declared in Makefile.am ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: data/makefile.am
<asac> how?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: they are not decalred
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *declared
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: we can verify final deb to see if all files are installed properly
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to see if sysconfdir
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) set to /usr/share
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) modify the package itself
<asac> he?
<asac> it certainly modifies package
<asac> i can see the result
<asac> in debian/diff-ext/...
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: so we need to find a workaround
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to have schemas in /usr/share
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and other files in /etc
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Lutin, :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Lutin, please https://launchpad.net/~motu-torrent
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: is there a way to have that ?
<Lutin> bluekuja: just idling around for the moment, I'm on exams and then will be away for 6 weeks. not the perfect time for becoming member in any team
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Lutin, oh ok :) you can stay in the channel
<asac> bluekuja: i think the problem is in Makefile.am
<asac> it should never use $(sysconfdir)
<asac> but something like
<asac> $(datadir)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: right
<asac> so fix Makefile.am
<asac> and you are done
<asac> no tweaking of sysconfdir needed in configure invocation
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: wait, you mean data/ma.. or datadir/make?
<asac> (other than setting to /etc for future use)
<asac> read above
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah, but there are something like 4 makefile.am
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in upstream dir
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) data/makefile.am
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) po/makefile.am
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you mean the one in ./
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I dont see any sysconfdir there
<asac> hmm
<asac> its interesting
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) its made all with configure
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) its not nice, but its made that way
<asac> its in aclocal.m4
<asac> ok
<asac> its a bug imo
<asac> but we have to live with it
<asac> it appears that GCONF macros have that as default
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yea
<asac> you can overwrite it with configure option:
<asac> ./configure --help ??
<asac> take a loog
<asac> look
<asac> there is an optio for what we want
<asac> you specify the right dir ... done
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac:   --with-gconf-source=sourceaddress      Config database for installing schema files.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) no sorry
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)   --with-gconf-schema-file-dir=dir        Directory for installing schema files.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) copied previous line
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) sorry
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and we are done
<asac> y
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) fixing
<asac> at least for this problem :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yep
<asac> actually i think that the default is proper
<asac> because /etc/gconf/ might work as well
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: lintian warning for it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) --with-gconf-schema-file-dir=\$${prefix}/share
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) added
<asac> but since its not what the user usually edits it doesn't belong there
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yea
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I've added that variable
<asac> please double check that it does what we want
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yea
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) let me build
<asac> drop sysconfdir tweaking of course
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yea
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) building
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: E: diff-ext: file-directly-in-usr-share usr/share/diff-ext.schemas
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) we should specify full path
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so prefix/share/gconf/schemas
<asac> yeah
<asac> wrong dir you choose
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
<asac> $(sysconfdir)/gconf/schemas ... it was
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah, I used prefix
<asac> you might use datadir :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: why sysconfdir?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it will place them in usr/etc
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and thats bad
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) instead of normal path
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) /usr/share/gconf/schemas
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I'll use prefix/share/gconf/schemas
<asac> i said "it was"
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and we're done
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ah sorry
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> + you might use datadir
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) misunderstood
<asac> :)
<asac> np
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) datadir ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) its the variable for?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *in our case*
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) usr/share?
<asac> its: "architecture independent data directory"
<asac> which is /usr/share
<asac> by default
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yea, ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) perfect
<asac> read automake manual
<asac> there are other variables as well
<asac> like pkgdatadir
<asac> as well as architecture dependent files et al
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) fixing
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) building
<asac> fine
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lintian clean
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) usr/share/gconf/schemas/
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) usr/share/gconf/schemas/diff-ext.schemas
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: pushed and published
<asac> if everything is fine i will upload
<asac> short breakj
<asac> now
<asac> sorry
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: awww
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) leaving
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in 5 mins
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) wont be here this evening, I have a match
<asac> no problem :) ... i don't think we have a real hurry
<asac> and most likely everything is ok
<asac> if i need to fix something tiny, i can do that
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nope, I'll try to get online late evning
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> otherwise tomorrow
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) like midnight
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you'll be here?
<asac> no idea
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> depends on my mood
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hehehe
<asac> :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: perfect, good break
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and see you later
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) leaving
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bbl
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: back
<bluekuja_laptop> still having a break or returned?
<asac> 18:17 < bluekuja> asac: nope, I'll try to get online late evning
<asac> :)
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: I forgot that I have my laptop here
<asac> where?
<bluekuja_laptop> uncle's house
<bluekuja_laptop> ^^
<asac> ah
<asac> you moved pretty fast
<bluekuja_laptop> yeah, its something like 5-6 km from my home
<bluekuja_laptop> I thought to have dinner before the match
<asac> ah
<asac> what kind of match is that?
<bluekuja_laptop> and they said me "no, we will go after"
<bluekuja_laptop> basketball :)
<asac> ah ... cool. have fun :)
<bluekuja_laptop> thanks! :)
<bluekuja_laptop> do you like it?
<asac> i queued this back because you told me that you will come back earliest late
<asac> bluekuja_laptop: kind of ... i played a bit when i was young ... but never in a real team
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: oh :D well, I have 30 mins now, if dont have to eat
<asac> what position?
<asac> do you play?
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: guard
<bluekuja_laptop> :)
<asac> cool
<asac> go ahead
<bluekuja_laptop> I'm not so tall
<bluekuja_laptop> only 1.90 cm
<bluekuja_laptop> ^^
<bluekuja_laptop> *190
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: what about you?
<asac> probably the reason why i never tried basketball seriously :)
<asac> 182
<asac> 190 is decent for a guard position :)
<pochu> bluekuja_laptop: good luck in your match :)
<bluekuja_laptop> pochu, thanks! :)
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: well, that's good for a man
<bluekuja_laptop> pochu: is the tallest
<bluekuja_laptop> 200 cm
<bluekuja_laptop> ^^
<asac> people much taller than 190 get problems
<asac> with their back et al
<bluekuja_laptop> lol
<bluekuja_laptop> yea
<asac> even with the bed :)
<bluekuja_laptop> that's true
<bluekuja_laptop> ahha
<bluekuja_laptop> :D
<asac> i already have problems with my body because i played tennis alot
<asac> if i would have been 200 ... i probably couldn't move anymore
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: lol
<pochu> bluekuja_laptop: 200? who?
<bluekuja_laptop> pochu: you :P
<pochu> lol
<bluekuja_laptop> :D
<pochu> I'm ~183
<bluekuja_laptop> like asac
<bluekuja_laptop> :D
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: fische developer answered
<asac> about what?
<bluekuja_laptop> about build system
<asac> arch independence?
<bluekuja_laptop> and about bzr
<bluekuja_laptop> e.g maintaining it in lp
<asac> summary? forward?
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: summary is :
<bluekuja_laptop> 1) he wants to use bzr with co-devels
<bluekuja_laptop> 2) he wants to use the build system I created
<bluekuja_laptop> 3)is REALLY happy for my work
<asac> cool
<bluekuja_laptop> that's all :)
<asac> really cool
<asac> well done!
<bluekuja_laptop> :)
<asac> bluekuja_laptop: hope you mentor him a bit on bzr use :)
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: of course...he said Up to today I had never heard about bzr
<bluekuja_laptop> I'll need to start explaining from the base
<bluekuja_laptop> of bzr
<bluekuja_laptop> ^^
<bluekuja_laptop> and launchpad too
<asac> sure ... show him how he branch from the original fische tree his own private one
<asac> then show him how he can pull over patches we have for build system from our branch
<asac> e.g. that should convince him :)
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: should I tell him to use the branch I created or indipendent?
<asac> and gives you excersize as well :)
<asac> the idea is that he is the upstream author and maintains his own branch (without debian)
<asac> he can probably start from your
<asac> s
<asac> do we have two branches?
<asac> or just one?
<asac> at best tell him he should branch the initial revision from your branch and then try to merge over the other changes you did
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: two
<bluekuja_laptop> ok
<bluekuja_laptop> sounds good
<asac> e.g. good as an excersize and to feel how it works
<bluekuja_laptop> yeah, so he can take a look to autotools files i created
<bluekuja_laptop> e.g build system
<asac> yes ... he can merge your changes into his local copy
<asac> and then review and push to his branch as well
<bluekuja_laptop> so he can implement it for next releases
<bluekuja_laptop> exactly
<asac> bzr should be smart enough to recognize these if you later merge from his branch
<asac> e.g. so it doesn't get confused because he has checkins that you have as well :)
<asac> bluekuja_laptop: right
<bluekuja_laptop> I gonna tell him to create a new branch, start first revision from mine and then I'll merge with new releases
<bluekuja_laptop> when he will do one
<asac> bluekuja_laptop: yes
<bluekuja_laptop> sounds great
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: when diff-ext will be uploaded, gonna package kdiff-ext too
<bluekuja_laptop> and mail upstream
<bluekuja_laptop> for bzr
<bluekuja_laptop> too
<asac> fine fine
<asac> ok ... got to work a bit
<asac> then get out of here for a whil
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: yeah, will leave in 30 mins :)
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: gonna ping you tomorrow morning
<bluekuja_laptop> like 11-12 :)
<asac> fine
<asac> i am here from 9
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: sounds great
<pochu> ls
<pochu> bluekuja, asac: so how's libtorrent going? Will we get it [soon]  ?
<bluekuja_laptop> pochu, back
<bluekuja_laptop> I'm leaving, I REALLY need to sleep
<bluekuja_laptop> pochu: gonna talk about libtorrent
<bluekuja_laptop> tomorro
<bluekuja_laptop> cya and gnight
-dmwaters(i=dmwaters@freenode/staff/dmwaters)- {global notice} Good day all. In about an hour i'm going to begin maintenence on 3 main rotation servers that have been out of rotation for a while. These servers have been out of rotation for a while, but the impact will still be a bit rough. About 2200 users will be effected.
!dmwaters:*! Good day folks, time for that upgrade i talked about  earlier, first server to reboot has about 700 users on it.
!dmwaters:*! Next server has 945 users on it.
!dmwaters:*! Ok, last server folks, about 450 users.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hi all
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: :)
<asac> ola
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ola
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) how are you?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: please #426960
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) on debia
<asac> oha
<asac> i failed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: is he right?
<asac> yes
<asac> can you try if it works with gnutls?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) of course
<asac> otherwise upstream would have to grant exception to link against openssl
<asac> but i think it should work with gnutls
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) let me grab the source
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and change it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: using libcurl4-gnutls-dev works
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I'm adding the entry to the changelog
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and I pass all the files to you
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so you can check, and then I close the bug
<asac> bluekuja: please confirm with ldd that its linked against libcurl
<asac> and verify that depends of produced bin package points to libcurl-gnutls as well
<asac> then push to bzr
<asac> i will push
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) all with ldd?
<asac> add (Closes: BUGID) to changelog
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the things you told me
<asac> no ... first verify that binary is linked against right lib (ldd)
<asac> then look with dpkg -l ... or in DEBIAN/control
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> for depends
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oki
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac; bitstormlite
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) is not in bzr
<asac> not?
<asac> hmm
<asac> ok
<asac> maybe we should change that in future
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac.tar.gz
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :P
<asac> ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: urgency?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) medium?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) or low
<asac> low
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> ... as the package is not in testing/stable
<asac> there is no reason for higher urgency
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: links correctly
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) libcurl-gnutls.so.4 (CURL_GNUTLS_4) => /usr/lib/libcurl-gnutls.so.4
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) using ldd
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) libssl is no more then
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *there
<asac> cool
<asac> you use it on binary right?
<asac> send me ... and for my convenience a debdiff
<asac> of the new and old version
<asac> so i don't need to review in detail
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yea, on bitstormlite
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) binary
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) file
<asac> k
<DarkSun88> Hi all
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) heya
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: sent
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) should be arrived
<asac> yeah retrieved it
<asac> have to finish firefox gutsy build
<asac> then i will update yours
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: sounds great
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) check if everything is correct
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to be sure
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: there will be soon a new fische release with my build system
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :P
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> hope he gives you the credits you deserve :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah, I hope so! :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: how its going?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) is firefox build really long?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g azureus
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hi vorian
<vorian> hey bluekuja :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) how its going with packaging?
<vorian> sheesh
<vorian> I need help
<vorian> :)
<asac> bluekuja: have to check on all distros et al
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) have you selected a source to package?
<asac> pita work
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: oh ok :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: this afternoon we check diff-ext
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: it should be ok
<asac> bluekuja: even worse: all, dapper, edgy, feisty, gutsy packages are out of synch
<vorian> bluekuja, I tried following the directions on packaging the "hello" program
<vorian> anyway,
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: thats not nice
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
<asac> so i have to take care for corner-cases by case
<vorian> I'm just lurking for now. Time to go to work :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) vorian, oh ok! try to get a source and package it...hello program is just an example
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<vorian> ah
<vorian> I will give that a shot here in a bit.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) sounds good
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) let me know if you have any question
<vorian> will do!
<vorian> thanks :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) np
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I need to restart my pc
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) nautilus keep crashing
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) without logs
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) -.-
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) brb
<asac> ok ... doing lunch in a few
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: my desktop pc has been broken with last security update
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: when I select an icon on my desktop, it become blank...
<bluekuja_laptop> and nautilus doesnt work
<bluekuja_laptop> cpu 100 %
<bluekuja_laptop> damn
<asac> what update?
<bluekuja_laptop> libfreetype
<bluekuja_laptop> and some others package
<bluekuja_laptop> like python-gnome
<asac> feisty?
<bluekuja_laptop> yeah
<asac> are you in -bugs?
<bluekuja_laptop> yea
<asac> is there noise about that?
<asac> mybe ask there
<bluekuja_laptop> its for sure a font problem
<bluekuja_laptop> need to get previous libfreetype
<bluekuja_laptop> and see if it solve
<asac> bug #117922
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Launchpad bug 117922 in nautilus "changing directories becomes increasingly slow, and eventually crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/117922
<asac> ?
<asac> last nautilus crash report i see
<bluekuja_laptop> I got it too
<bluekuja_laptop> but I get something worst
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: I'm leaving, be back later, so we can finish the work
<bluekuja_laptop> ;)
<asac> lunchy munchy
<bluekuja_laptop> back
<bluekuja_laptop> I just went home and I'm completely wet
<bluekuja_laptop> : /
<asac> bslite building
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: great
<bluekuja_laptop> I need to save gpg, ssh keys
<bluekuja_laptop> on my desktop
<bluekuja_laptop> and format everything
<asac> pushed afaij
<asac> k
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: great! :) do you have a minute for diff-ext too?
<asac> probably
<bluekuja_laptop> :)
<asac> will try to inqueue that ;)
<bluekuja_laptop> :D
<asac> prinject
<asac> ;)
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: is there a way to import firefox password?
<bluekuja_laptop> *passwords
<asac> do you see how your question is not clear?
<bluekuja_laptop> e.g I enter in a site that requires authentication, I put my pwd and it saves it
<bluekuja_laptop> into firefox automatically
<asac> yes, and?
<bluekuja_laptop> need to know if i can import them like bookmarks
<bluekuja_laptop> in a file
<bluekuja_laptop> e.g xml or html
<asac> look for .db files in your profile
<bluekuja_laptop> *export
<asac> those contain the data
<bluekuja_laptop> ok
<asac> export is much better question :)
<asac> not that i know of
<asac> but the files are there and they use some standard (though binary) format
<bluekuja_laptop> ok, I'll try to take a look
<bluekuja_laptop> found an addon
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: is there a way to install icedove in ubuntu?
<asac> spin and build
<asac> build and install i mean :)
<bluekuja_laptop> by source then
<bluekuja_laptop> :)
<asac> yeah ... don't thinks it has been synched :)
<bluekuja_laptop> ok great
<asac> you wanna fix enigmail :)
<bluekuja_laptop> whats the problem there?
<asac> its basically just switching build depends :)
<asac> because buildds don't try as you can see on buildd.debian.org
<asac> http://buildd.debian.org/pkg.cgi?pkg=enigmail
<bluekuja_laptop> switching depends?
<bluekuja_laptop> why?
<asac> look at build-depends
<asac> then you will see
<asac> i tried to make it build against icedove and thunderbird :)
<asac> anyway ... i think i should just fix it
<asac> because its just a matter of 2 seconds :)
<bluekuja_laptop> asac: I can do it if you want
<asac> the idea is to get enigmail synched from debian again
<bluekuja_laptop> np for it
<asac> no ... makes no sense :) ... its just 2 seconds:)
<bluekuja_laptop> oh oki^^
<bluekuja_laptop> i'm waiting your response to move packaging kdiff-ext
<bluekuja_laptop> and then I'll package mined
<bluekuja_laptop> (orphaned in debian)
<bluekuja_laptop> and back of 3 versions
<bluekuja_laptop> 10.3 on debian 13 on upstream
<bluekuja_laptop> :P
<asac> why not just go ahead
<asac> you don't need to wait for me
<bluekuja_laptop> need to see if its right
<bluekuja_laptop> e.g changes to the build system
<bluekuja> javierder, how its going?
<bluekuja> |Element|, Hi :)
<bluekuja> asac: kdiff got the same setup of diff
<bluekuja> that's nice
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> nuu: ;)
<bluekuja> javamaniac, hey :)
<nuu> hi bluekuja :)
<bluekuja> nuu: hello :)
<bluekuja> feel free to ask if you get any problem
<bluekuja> while packaging
<bluekuja> ;)
<nuu> thanks, will do :)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: which deps may be missing here:
<bluekuja> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/80773
<asac> something kde related :)
<asac> you will figure out
<asac> i have no concrete package in mind
<bluekuja> asac: thanks for kde hint
<bluekuja> checking
<asac> actually configure should fail if its needed and doesn't exist
<asac> probably a build system bug
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, configure doesnt point out
<asac> or you use is wrong
<asac> maybe you force configure to something ... i can't tell from here
<bluekuja> asac: for now configure is debhelper default
<bluekuja> so only with mandir and infodir
<bluekuja> forced
<asac> k
<asac> figure out build depend ;) is good enough for now
<asac> configure fix is more welcome of course :)
<asac> but first you have to understand whats missing anyway
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> need to find out what is it
<bluekuja> paying attention to libssl
<bluekuja> e.g kde-devel depends on libssl
<bluekuja> asac: found
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: I'm trying to see if it builda against libssl
<bluekuja> I hope so
<asac> why libssl?
<bluekuja> kdelibs depends on libssl
<bluekuja> need to find a workaround for it
<bluekuja> asac: dep missing for libkonq^^
<asac> will be back later
<bluekuja> oki
<bluekuja> :)
!BearPerson:*! hi guys. er, we just lost a main rotation server... nobody quite knows where it went, but we're sending out search teams and should have it back soon. Sorry about the bump, and thank you for flying freenode!
<bluekuja> asac: unfortunately libkonq4 directly depends on libssl
<bluekuja> :/
<asac> what license realm are we in?
<asac> what is licensed in which way?
<bluekuja> bsd
<asac> what kind of bsd?
<asac> tell license of all depends as well
<bluekuja> asac: the package is under bsd
<bluekuja> upstream files
<asac> which bsd variant?
<asac> 2,3,4 clause?
<bluekuja> 2 clause
<asac> k
<asac> what about depends?
<asac> anything GPL?
<bluekuja> let me see
<bluekuja> asac: libkonq
<bluekuja> http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/k/kdebase/kdebase_3.5.7-1/libkonq4-dev.copyright
<asac> why should i read this?
<bluekuja> thats the dep
<asac> so which license has libkonq ?
<bluekuja> LGPL
<bluekuja> asac: is it ok?
<asac> think so
<bluekuja> asac: ok great
<bluekuja> so I'm able to package it
<asac> libssl is openssl lib?
<bluekuja> yes
<asac> there is a compatibility lib for gnutls ... you could try that
<asac> (mainly to see if that works)
<bluekuja> ah yea
<bluekuja> asac: but if libkond depends on libssl
<bluekuja> and I use as dep gnutls one
<bluekuja> will it build against libssl?
<asac> libkonq depends on openssl?
<asac> bluekuja: it will not build against gnutls unless you change configure.xx or Makefile.am
<asac> depends on how authors did add the libssl link flags
<bluekuja> asac: yeah. right
<bluekuja> asac: libkonq depends on libssl
<asac> in addition you need changed depends
<asac> yeah that is bad
<bluekuja> yea
<asac> does libkonq has an exception that it can be linked against libssl?
<bluekuja> nope
<asac> e.g. the license
<asac> is that in debian as well?
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> have you actually looked at the code?
<asac> e.g. what its in the libkonq license headers?
<bluekuja> asac: not yet
<bluekuja> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libdevel/libkonq4-dev
<bluekuja> libkonq depends on kdelibs
<bluekuja> that depends on libssl
<bluekuja> libkonq is indirectly depended on libssl
<bluekuja> but its bad too
<asac> i have no idea
<bluekuja> asac: I dont use kde...so I wont maintain it in the proper way...so we can leave it
<asac> actually i endorse to use gnutls to avoid this kind of brain gym
<asac> bluekuja: good idea
<asac> kde world is a total mess imo :-P
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> I dont like to package kde
<bluekuja> applications
<bluekuja> because I simply dont use them
<bluekuja> :P
<asac> y
<bluekuja> asac: I adopted a package
<asac> did you follow procedure?
<asac> so how many packages do you plan do maintain?
<bluekuja> yeah, I changed to ITA from O in BTS
<bluekuja> and set me as owner
<bluekuja> asac: I think that 6-7 should be ok
<asac> you already have 7
<bluekuja> mm...yea
<bluekuja> you're right
<bluekuja> well, the package I adopted today will be the last
<bluekuja> *I think*
<asac> your packages are decently small
<asac> so i think you take some more
<bluekuja> yea
<bluekuja> yea
<bluekuja> exactly
<asac> but ... then remember that you have to take care for longer time then just a few month :)
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, of course!
<asac> so which package is your cash cow :)
<asac> e.g. popcon.debian.org
<asac> ;)
<bluekuja> asac: gnome-bt
<asac> probably gnome-btdownload
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> is in ubuntu's main too
<asac> so verlihub is adopted?
<asac> yeah :)
<bluekuja> yeah, verlihub will be huge
<bluekuja> a lot of users use it
<bluekuja> its the most appreciated hub software
<asac> cool
<asac> hopefully its buggy as well
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> having a good bug tracking record is important for NM :)
<bluekuja> yeah, exactly
<asac> but usually bug reports come in with users :)
<bluekuja> exactly
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: mined (the packaged I adopted today) is big too
<asac> why?
<asac> what size has it?
<bluekuja> e.g lot of users
<asac> ah .. i read too big ... not big too :)
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> I'm leaving
<bluekuja> see you on sunday
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> yeah ... maybe i am here
<bluekuja> asac: great, so we can work with mined
<bluekuja> to push it
<bluekuja> cya!
<asac> bluekuja: at best you bring it to releasable state
<asac> then i have not much work :)
<bluekuja> asac: lol
<bluekuja> I will
<bluekuja> dont worry
<bluekuja> cya sunday!
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> bye
<asac> !
<asac> ;)
<asac> or monday
<DarkSun88> G'night
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<DarkSun88> Hi
<fsateler> hi there. you guys already packaged libtorrent-rasterbar?
<pochu> fsateler: not yet :/
<fsateler> I have made a pacakge for it
<fsateler> http://mentors.debian.net/debian/pool/main/l/libtorrent-rasterbar
<fsateler> you may want to check it before starting from scratch
<pochu> fsateler: we looked at it, and it would be really fine if it were uploaded to Debian.
<pochu> fsateler: Do you have any problem with it, or is it just a lack of sponsors?
<fsateler> indeed... but I haven't found a sponsor yet :(
<pochu> Have you mailed debian-sponsors?
<fsateler> yes, twice
<pochu> Or maybe ask on IRC on OFTC
<fsateler> I'll try that
<pochu> Unfortunately I'm not a DD, so I can't help you with that :/
<fsateler> andrea veri sent me a mail in which (s?)he said that there was a soname problem... which problem is that?
<pochu> fsateler: We have been discusing here about libtorrent.
<pochu> Yes. bluekuja, ping?
<pochu> fsateler: There are two problem, afaik. One is that upstream doesn't care too much about other systems but Windows.
<pochu> The other is that the library has the same name than the other libtorrent, so they would conflict.
<pochu> We have asked him to rename it.
<pochu> So both libraries can be installed at the same time.
<fsateler> they don't need to.. since they have differen SO version they can coexist
<fsateler> -dev packages would have to conflict, though
<pochu> Different SO?
<pochu> Sorry, I'm not good with libraries :)
<pochu> asac: Do we have any news regarding libtorrent?
<fsateler> a library has a version encoded in it, which is normally different from the version one nomrally talks about
<pochu> asac: fsateler owns the Debian ITP, so it would be fine to work together :)
<fsateler> it is used to ensure binary compatibility
<pochu> fsateler: the Soname?
<fsateler> yes
<fsateler> rasterbar's soname is libtorrent0
<asac> pochu: don't tell that to me :)
<pochu> But libtorrent-rastebar doesn't use it, afaik.
<fsateler> the so version is 0
<pochu> asac: why? :)
<asac> i i think bluekaja should ask upstream/debian maintainer
<asac> pochu: i meant the second question only
<asac> the first is valid of course :)
<pochu> So, are there any news then? :)
<asac> i have no exact news. Only that hydri was open to change his attitude
<pochu> That's good.
<asac> and wanted to reconsider the soname thing
<pochu> And regarding non-windows environments?
<asac> ... actually right after I gave up and told him that it makes no sense ... so probably a bit pressure helped :)
<fsateler> the other libtorrent has a libtorrent10 soname, so there isn't really a conflict there
<asac> pochu: i am not waiting for them to release something. If we don't hear anything in about 1-2 weeks we should probably ping them ;)
<asac> s/am not/am now/
<pochu> Anyway that's ugly.
<pochu> asac: ok :)
<pochu> fsateler: anyway, it would be fine if you could fine a sponsor :)
<fsateler> it seems it is not that easy...
<pochu> It's for me (two packages without problems).
<pochu> Though they were python packages, and I asked in #debian-python ;)
<pochu> But there's no #debian-torrent, or #debian-p2p, is there?
<pochu> That's a pity :(
<fsateler> seems like there isn't
<DarkSun88> G'Night
<asac> i am out for night ... maybe someone can explain to reporter of bug 118393 how to install dbgsym packages before doing getting a local backtrace ;)
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Launchpad bug 118393 in ktorrent "ktorrent somtimes crashes" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118393
<pochu> fsateler: If you're around tomorrow, we could speak with bluekuja regarding libtorrent.
<fsateler> I'll try to be around.. although I usually don't IRC so I may forget to open it :p
<pochu> You can add it to the startup applications :)
<fsateler> good idea
<fsateler> done!
<pochu> :)
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<bluekuja> hi all guys
<bluekuja> asac: :)
<asac> hi
<bluekuja> asac: a guy is talking about libtorrent
<bluekuja> in -motu
<pochu> hey bluekuja
<bluekuja> hey pochu
<bluekuja> how are you?
<pochu> have you read the conversation with the debian packager for libtorrent-rastebar?
<pochu> Fine, thanks :)
<bluekuja> pochu: not yet, is on this channel or -motu?
<pochu> In this one
<pochu> Read backwards ^ ;)
<bluekuja> oki
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: I told you to dont use REVU for libtorrent
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> <bashelier> bluekuja: ok, so why did you put it on revu exactly ?
<bluekuja> <bashelier> alexises: what for ? :)
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> why not?
<asac> what is revu for if not for this?
<bluekuja> asac: because in fact it was just a test
<bluekuja> see what he said in -motu
<bluekuja> anyway I have archived it
<asac> no :) ... no time/no will to read that now ;)
<asac> its sunday
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> asac: :D
<bluekuja> asac: did you have fun yesterday?
<bluekuja> *night
<asac> yeah ... train trip :)
<asac> linuxtag was nice :)
<asac> but i had to go back right after
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> debian bug 427373
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Debian bug 427373 in icedove "Parsing error for usernames with symbol "@"" [Important,Open]  http://bugs.debian.org/427373
<asac> some people are plain crazy
<asac> i mean some hosters
<asac> i @ even a valid character in a mailname
<asac> ?
<bluekuja> asac: aww
<bluekuja> username using @
<bluekuja> is bad
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> but unfortunately some hosters use it
<bluekuja> :/
<asac> they are nuts
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> yea
<bluekuja> it will be fixed?
<asac> at least to force it
<asac> no idea
<asac> i even don't know if there is such a bug :)
<asac> wanna test?
<asac> with thunderbird 2?
<bluekuja> asac: yea
<asac> ther is an account :)
<asac> given
<bluekuja> asac: downloading it
<bluekuja> asac: do I have to test it in debian?
<bluekuja> need to re-install it
<bluekuja> if yes
<asac> bluekuja: you can test thunderbird 2 in ubuntu
<asac> for now :)
<bluekuja> asac: ok, great, gonna update to gutsy
<bluekuja> just a moment
<bluekuja> asac: later today, I gonna open a new branch for mined
<bluekuja> I've remade the patch system
<bluekuja> and packaged the new version
<asac> bluekuja: license checked already?
<asac> bluekuja: ITP open?
<asac> bluekuja: you sure you want mined?
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, is the package I adopted
<bluekuja> with new upload, it wont be in orpahened packages for more
<asac> bluekuja: good
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, license is ok
<bluekuja> it was in testing already
<asac> bluekuja: that doesn't mean much :)
<asac> is upstream decent?
<asac> it makes no sense to adopt something that has lost upstream
<bluekuja> asac: yea
<bluekuja> asac: it seems a package really used
<bluekuja> and with some bugs
<bluekuja> too
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> cool
<bluekuja> good for NM
<bluekuja> tests
<asac> good
<pochu> NM?
<pochu> New Maintainer?
<asac> y
<pochu> :)
<bluekuja> yea :)
<pochu> go bluekuja go! :)
<bluekuja> pochu: :D
<asac> i am sure, i can boost things up :)
<asac> oh wait ;)
<asac> he
<asac> i just build thunderbird 1.5.0.12
<asac> ... started.
<asac> what happened 2.0 :)
<asac> ah .. wrong chroot
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> updating laptop to gutsy
<asac> poor laptop :)
<asac> gets a primate ;)
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> other pc is down for hardware problems
<bluekuja> need to fix them^^
<bluekuja> asac: it requested a password
<bluekuja> and it works
<asac> intersesting
<bluekuja> asac: that's strange
<bluekuja> asac: mined upstream uses a debian dir inside
<bluekuja> used by the previous maintainer
<bluekuja> should I delete it?
<bluekuja> and note it in README.Debian
<bluekuja> or just in the chanelog
<asac> works for icedove in sid chroot as well
<asac> thanks
<bluekuja> np :)
<asac> bluekuja: ask upstream if they want to officially maintain their debian dir in launchpad
<asac> nad drop it from real upstream source tree
<bluekuja> asac: ok, great
<bluekuja> asac: gonna remove it then for my work
<bluekuja> and note it to upstream
<asac> you can import without it to some "upstream" branch
<asac> do they use svn?
<bluekuja> asac: mmm...it seems no
<asac> what? cvs?
<bluekuja> I cant see any link in upstream
<bluekuja> asac: maybe its private
<bluekuja> in download are there's not any cvs/svn link
<bluekuja> to grab from
<asac> probably
<asac> strip of debian/ ... push to upstream branch
<asac> tell upstream, that they can now use bzr :)
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, same as fische
<bluekuja> I hope he will join irc soon
<asac> like "here it is ... have fun. If you want to import history, let us know :)"
<bluekuja> sounds good
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> k be off for some
<bluekuja> asac: ok
<bluekuja> gonna ping you later
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> maybe i will not be back ... lets see :)
<bluekuja> :d
<bluekuja> cya later
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: I've pushed new branches
<bluekuja> asac: do you have a minute to check it?
<bluekuja> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/mined/debian.source
<bluekuja> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/mined/upstream.source
<bluekuja> idefixs, hello :)
<idefixs> hi bluekuja
<bluekuja> idefixs, need help?
<idefixs> yes i do. with the build system for fische :)
<bluekuja> idefixs, you're the fische developer?!
<bluekuja> welcome!
<idefixs> yep
<bluekuja> really happy to see you !
<idefixs> so am i
<bluekuja> idefixs, let's talk about it
<idefixs> i just tried anjuta to make the build system for me
<bluekuja> https://code.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/fische/main.autotools
<idefixs> it somehow worked, however i cannot build a distribution tarball
<bluekuja> you can start browsing the code
<bluekuja> there
<idefixs> where can i find the current Makefile.am / configure.ac ?
<idefixs> disregard
<idefixs> found them
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> I think that you can start checking out that branch
<bluekuja> starting new releases with it
<idefixs> how could I make the configure script check for mmx/sse capabilities and set the corresponding compiler flags?
<bluekuja> idefixs, are mmx flags really needed?
<idefixs> this would be rather important, i believe
<idefixs> the -mmmx is not, but the -DMMX is, in the current implementation.
<bluekuja> asac: -DMMX flags are bad?
<idefixs> there is a #ifdef in blur.c, that depends on -DMMX
<asac> dunno
<asac> don't know what happens if no mmx is available on arch
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> that's the problem
<idefixs> compile fails in this case
<asac> yeah ...
<bluekuja> which is quite bad
<asac> so it won't build on any other arch then x86 derivatives
<idefixs> it will, as long as you don't pass -DMMX
<asac> it will what?
<asac> fail to build?
<asac> afaik it builds ;)
<idefixs> there are two different blur functions, one with and one without mmx.
<idefixs> depending on DMMX the preprocessor chooses one of those functions
<asac> yes
<asac> and? will it slow things down ... how much? is it still usable then?
<idefixs> it's usable, but slower.
<asac> how much?
<asac> what magnitude
<idefixs> around half the fps
<asac> is that critical?
<asac> i mean ... i would vouch to drop the flag now ( in order provide it on every architecture)
<idefixs> not really, but the more fps the better it looks
<asac> later maybe write some plugin extension that can do it ... e.g. if you have a i586++ you can install some package
<asac> that brings you that improvement
<asac> idefixs: can you detect at runtime if MMX is available?
<idefixs> i am sure that's possible, however i do not yet know how.
<bluekuja> idefixs, is there a way to drop the flag ?
<bluekuja> for now
<bluekuja> trying to fix it in next releases
<bluekuja> with plugins as suggested by asac
<asac> bluekuja: you dropped the flag
<bluekuja> asac: yea
<asac> because you don't have it in automake .)
<asac> so why do you ask for a "way"
<bluekuja> asac: I mean directly in upstream
<idefixs> yes of course. the program will build and run without the flag, not taking advantage of extended cpu capabilities
<asac> idefixs: right ... later we autodetect that capability
<asac> and load some lib that implements architecture automatized code
<bluekuja> idefixs, did you read those guides for bzr?
<bluekuja> you can use the branch I created to maintain your code
<idefixs> i will look into the mplayer source. there is a mmx detection algorithm somewhere in there
<bluekuja> or you can create a new one too
<bluekuja> idefixs, sounds good
<bluekuja> :)
<idefixs> i am not yet familiar with bzr, however i just started to like the web interface
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> the links I gave you will introduce you in bzr world
<nuu> idefixs: you can check for mmx by grepping the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo for lowercase "mmx"
<idefixs> nuu: thanks a lot!
<nuu> np
<idefixs> would it be better to detect at run- or compiletime, and why?
<nuu> what are you building ?
<idefixs> eyecandy
<idefixs> very cpu-consuming
<bluekuja> asac: did you have a look to mined?
<nuu> well generally speaking, i'd say that cpu features should be looked for in ./configure
<bluekuja> nuu: yea
<nuu> just like every other system/installation requirement
<asac> bluekuja: no ... not today
<asac> bluekuja: hope you can live with that :)
<bluekuja> asac: haha yes :)
<bluekuja> asac: gonna ping you tomorrow then :P
<nuu> nevertheless, i don't know anything about eyecandy, so i wouldn't know what best applies to your specific case
<nuu> hi bluekuja :)
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> bluekuja: tx
<bluekuja> asac: np alex
<nuu> bbl
<bluekuja> nuu: cya later
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> idefixs, let me know if you have any problem with bzr and/or with the build ssytem I created
<bluekuja> so we can easily maintain source and debian dir
<asac> idefixs: its not good to detect at compile time
<asac> we should just build an extension .so
<asac> that is dlopened or something if mmx is available
<bluekuja> nice idea
<asac> of course this requires compile time checks as well as we cannot produce such a binary on non mmx hosts
<idefixs> hmmm...
<idefixs> i can see how this helps binary distributions
<idefixs> i'll keep showing up. cu + thanks!
<bluekuja> Vorian, :)
<Vorian> hello :)
<bluekuja> how are you?
<Vorian> Tired
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> still tired from yesterday's parties?
<Vorian> hehe
<Vorian> I don't party much anymore :)
<bluekuja> Vorian, how old are you? ^^
<Vorian> 30
<Vorian> w/ 4 kids
<Vorian> and a lovely wife :)
<bluekuja> cool!
<bluekuja> it's nice to hear that
<Vorian> :)
<Vorian> I love my family :)
<bluekuja> Vorian, how is your work(packaging) going?
<bluekuja> some news?
<Vorian> no news
<Vorian> Its been a busy week/end
<bluekuja> did you read some guides?
<bluekuja> oh :)
<bluekuja> dont worry then
<Vorian> I've read through the guides
<Vorian> I have a goal of packaging something by friday :)
<bluekuja> Vorian, great
<bluekuja> I will be more than happy to help you
<bluekuja> have you looked that your package is not in debian?
<Vorian> which package is that?
<bluekuja> Vorian, oh I thought you decided a package already
<bluekuja> nvm then
* pochu waves at both Vorian and bluekuja 
<Vorian> ah
<bluekuja> pochu: :)
<Vorian> hey pochu :)
<bluekuja> pochu, we will have to check libtorrent again in the near future
<pochu> bluekuja: ok, cool :)
<bluekuja> pochu: so we can try to finish the work on it
<bluekuja> gnight all
<bluekuja> cu tomorrow
<pochu> good night bluekuja
<BugMaN> hi all
* Signon time  :    Thu May 31 08:53:06 2007
* Signoff time :    Mon Jun  4 12:37:15 2007
* Total uptime :    4d  3h 44m  9s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah links are great :)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i will look after lunch
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) first thing i will do
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) are they lintian clean?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: they got some warnings, I dont know if we can skip them
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 3
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/mined/debian.source
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/mined/upstream.source
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) warnings? ... at best fix all :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://packages.linuxdc.it/unstable/result/mined_2000.13.2-1/mined_2000.13.2-1.lintian
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: is there an lintian override ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nope
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) first ... why is your standard version higher ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) well 3.7.2 is the correct one
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) u sure?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) k
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) W: mined: manpage-has-errors-from-man usr/share/man/man1/mined.1.gz 1754: warning: can't find numbered character 171
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) why not just fix that :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok, gonna fix it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) is the only one, you want me to fix?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) no
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) every warning
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) except those that you know are no valid warnings (e.g. standards version) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) sounds great!
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) gonna have lunch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and then I start
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) brb
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I: mined: hyphen-used-as-minus-sign usr/share/man/man1/mined.1.gz:365
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) look into  that one as well
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) back
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: anyway manpage is provided by upstream directly
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) not from me
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) errored line is automatic "smart quotes": When you type a "
<DarkSun88> Hi all
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) heya
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hi nuu
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(BugMaN/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: bug #102970
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Launchpad bug 102970 in torrentflux "dependancy php4-mysql should be replaced by php5-mysql" [Undecided,Needs info]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/102970
(BugMaN/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: i'm check dependency and i found php4-mysql and php5-mysql, then i'll close the bug?
<nuu> hi bluekuja :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) BugMaN, what you mean with "dependency and i found php4-mysql and php5-mysql"
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) nuu: how its going with ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *packaging guides
(BugMaN/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: in debian/control
<nuu> bluekuja: been a little bit busy so far, planning to do some reading tonight if all goes well :)
(BugMaN/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) there are php4 and php5 packages
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) BugMaN, tou should talk with Dktrkranz for it, I know he was following it closely
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *you
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) nuu, sounds great!
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) nuu, let me know :)
<nuu> will do :)
(BugMaN/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: ok, i'll do
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) BugMaN, thanks :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) BugMaN, you mean +Depends: ${misc:Depends}, libapache-mod-php4 (>= 4:4.1) | libapache2-mod-php4 (>= 4:4.1) | libapache-mod-php5 | libapache2-mod-php5, php4-mysql | php5-mysql
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) pushed on 18-may
(BugMaN/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) BugMaN: yes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) BugMaN, try to reproduce it with the gutsy upload
(BugMaN/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: i make the gutsy version
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) BugMaN, yeah, just saw it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) BugMaN, then just try to reproduce it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) BugMaN, when fixing something with a merge, you should use the Closes: bug syntax
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) without closing it manually
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I've fixed those errors
(BugMaN/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: yes i saw the new features of LP
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: upstream forgot to use escaped form
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) escaped form?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ah ... ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) BugMaN, great! something like BTS in debian
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) just fix all :)
(BugMaN/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: but i make the package before LP's feature
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: fixed all, I dont understand why this line is bad "smart quotes": When you type a "
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) BugMaN, ok dont worry then
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: afaik you should not use quotes
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but 
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but that is just my guess out of the dark
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah, lets try
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: is ok to modify manpages provided by upstream?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) if the package has a patch system use a patch ... otherwise just do it in .debian branch
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) with a single, well documented patch
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and name what file in source was modified for what reason in debian/changelog as well
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) s/documented patch/documented checkin/
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ok, all in one checkin
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) then
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) with a good documentation
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for each change
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) do what you want ... i would prefer multiple checkins
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so you back single ones out in case we find better ways etc.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g. for each warning one checkin ... but its your choice in the end
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah, it would be more simply to backup
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so +1
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nope it wasnt  problem
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I should use \[:a] 
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) as described in groff_char man
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) good :)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you will figure out ... i am sure
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: it never ends
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) they used a lot of those name chars
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I found the trick
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) we just have to use groff simbols for them
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and it works
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g  	\['A] 
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but its plenty of them
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :P
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) btw the page got 7400 lines
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: previous versions got that warning too
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and some chars cannot be definied
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g 
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it's something related, when you fix one, lintian move to another one
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and so on
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I wait your response for it
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) fix all :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) maybe use a "manpage" editor
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that should do it right
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g. WYSIWYG
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: how can I change chars not supported?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) like that
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i have no idea
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) use manpage editor
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and hope that it converts them to proper
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I hope so
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) kill upstreawm author
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) who is probably french
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ahha
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) if you see someone who insist to use "non-ascii" characters  ... he is probably french
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) well germans are sometimes hard to convince not to use them as well :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the problem consist in 7400 lines
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) gonna suicide after
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hehe
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) good test that you can get tedious tasks done :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: haha yeah!
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) other warnings are fixed just need to fix this one
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and I'm done
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lots of time in software its like you wanna throw all away and give up
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cool
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yea, you're right
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but It will be nice to see a perfect package after
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) sure :)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that will help to forget the pain you've been through
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup!
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) installed man editor
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lets start
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :P
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) good luck
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) thanks
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) leaving for a while
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bbl
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) away
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) back
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: woohoo!
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: fixeeed! :)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ohooo
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: manpage editor did it?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nope, the editor missed some char, and I had to do it by hand
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 7000+ lines
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah ... pushed?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) now, I'm making the checkins
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) one by one
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) good
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cool
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) gonna ping you in minutes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) when pushed
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) good works deserves good checkins :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) eheh
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) otherwise you expose: "this work is worth nothgin"
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) exactly
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) most people work 48h on code
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) aww
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and then don't have 20 minutes to decently checkin
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i can't understand that
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in free software most people are pretty good
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) if you go to "proprietary" development
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) or individual "in-house" developments
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you die
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) unfortunately it works like that
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :/
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) its unbelievable what kind of large scale projects are even not in a revision system at all
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g. "hey can you please send me code" :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that's not nice
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah it becomes even worse if you say "hey here are my changes in this tarbal ... you will figure out what i changed" :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) its better from packagers side too
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: can you try building?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) y
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I hope I've pushed correct files
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) k
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) -automatic "smart quotes": When you type a "
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) +automatic smart quotes: When you type a "
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) is that right?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) did you drop the " completely intentionally
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: let me see the browse code
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 500 Internal error
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) The server encountered an unexpected condition which prevented it from fulfilling the request.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) damn
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: -.- It saved it on a temp file
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: that's why the manpage is alwais the same
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i don't like revno 4
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you should not drop the license file from source
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but just take care that it doesn't end up in install
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: so adding a clean rule
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) a clean rule ... i don't understand that wording
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) deleting that file
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) after build
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) need to go back to revn. 3
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: readd the LICENSE file (e.g. apply reversed patch of -r 3..4)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yea
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I can apply a reverse patch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and get back to rev.3
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) with rev 5
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *6
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oki
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) let's do it
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) just "backout" revno 4
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: is ok to delete it at the end of the build process?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) without loosing history :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g LICENSE.GNU
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: actually i don't really like that way, but it should be ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: personall, I install things to debian/tmp
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and then move those files needed to debian/packagename
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) by dh_install
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: just take care that running fakeroot ./debian/rules binary ... works multiple times
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) without failing
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: should I backup all in one checkin?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) all?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) why all
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) just the license file checkin
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) then in another checkin add the "clean" feature
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and then manpage fix
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) he?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) why?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) because I saved it on a temp file
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: no ... just backout the LICENSE.GNU
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) file
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the manpage fix can stay in
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in fact there is no fix
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in it
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) he?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I saved the file on a temp file, and I moved in the wrong fix
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so now it's the same as before
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: please do locally what you think is right and show me the log then
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the diff confirm it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i don't see a link here
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) pasting it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/84208
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) as you can see there's no fix
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it's upstream one in fact
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) he?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) what do you do
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i think you went off topic
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the manpage is not of concern here ;)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) or did I miss something?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: manpage cause that lintian error
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: so I fixed all chars
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: but that's not the right manpage
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: yes thats fine ... but read above ... i didn't complain about manpage
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) LICENSE.GNU should be in source again
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah, LICENSE.GNU has been added again
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ah
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I was talking about manpage
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) whats the problem with it?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I pushed wrong manpage
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g not fixed
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) why?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so I'm pushing correct one
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) correct one was saved into /tmo
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *tmp
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so It messed up changes
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah ... remember to look at what you check in
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) before you check-in
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) otherwise you bloat the archive
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: at best backout bad commit
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and checkin right one
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so later you can see the actualy changes more distinct
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) backout?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) how?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) reversing patch
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) as always reverse patch
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) commit
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) then apply good manpage
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and commit
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i never said "backup" ... I always ment "backout"
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) patched
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) now pushing
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lets see
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: ok backout looks fine
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: great
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) now fix things :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yup, i'm doind a diff for every checkin
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to be *sure
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: next time you should backout in opposite sequence
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g ?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g. firt backout revno 6 ... then 5 then 4
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) of course only if you want to backout multiple commits
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh ok
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) not a problem
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) because files touched did not overlap
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but often they do overlap and then its easier to reverse backout order
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok cool
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: manpage fix pushed, now adding clean rule, and everything is fixed
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) please don't call it "clean rule" in comment
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in commit
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it can easily be confused by makefile clean rule
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I just point out that that file has been deleted
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) because its not needed
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) k
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: it doesnt work
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: adding a rm -f to delete LICENSE.GNU
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) from there
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it doesnt make an output
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g no errors
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but It doesnt remove it correctly
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hey ... you must remove the "installed" file ... not the source one
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) which you probably did now
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: mmm...yeah. It's what I did
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: let me check something
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: fixed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) now committing
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and pushing
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hi DarkSun88
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *Don
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: pushed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: you should be able to build, getting no lintian errors
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) k
* asac looking
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I go to eat for a while
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) brb
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: back
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: how does ldd look like?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: checking
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i have the feeling that passing INSTALLROOT might cause troubles
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: y?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) dunno
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) check ldd
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: /urs/share/mined/bin
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) looks bad
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) whats that
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I was checking destdir
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) please paste somwhere
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) DESTDIR is not supported by these kind of borked make systems
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you would have to fix the build system
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I'm looking at where It will install everything
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and INSTALLROOT just looks wrong
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: want me to paste in?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *it
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ldd
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i want to see ldd of installed binaries
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and libs
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac:         linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xffffe000)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)         libncurses.so.5 => /lib/libncurses.so.5 (0xb7ee0000)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)         libc.so.6 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 (0xb7dac000)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)         libdl.so.2 => /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libdl.so.2 (0xb7da8000)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)         /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xb7f2d000)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mined binary
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hmmm ... ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) other files are not dynamic executables
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so cannot ldd on them
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) what are other files?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) configs?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g ldd /usr/bin/umined
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)         not a dynamic executable
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) look inside
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) its probably a script
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) if it has absolute paths ... are they right
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) checking
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) they are bin/sh scripts
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) like xinitrc
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I fixed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) before
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ldd seems ok on that binary file
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) others are scripts, so ldd message is right
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) y
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) luck then
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) why do we need this "shitty" piece of software?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) coz it's quite nice, and it needs new releases to be pushed in
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it was in testing before
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: it builds ok?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) no tried ... will not finish that today :(
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i feel exhausted and have other important stuff todo ... which otherwise will get my head cut :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: aww oki
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: we gonna finish it tomorrow
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: fische is in ;)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in debian?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yea
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cool
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) forgot to tell you that
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^ :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: one of the packages I maintain made a new release (using a patch)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in changelog should I use next release version
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) or version-2
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) did they bump the version?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nope
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) he works using patches
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so how did you get the version ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *to fix* some bugs
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) what is current version?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: 1.3.4-dnh3
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) what is dnh3 ?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) where is that from?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) is all related to package version
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it means enhanced
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) upstream ships with 1.3.4-dnh3
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: when he releases a new patch, the previous one is integrated in the new one
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and so on
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://www.rahul.net/dholmes/ctorrent/
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah ... but he will bump some patch level info or something
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) A couple more critical issues in release dnh3 have been found and fixed. To reduce any confusion or inconvenience in the tracking and application of patches, all such fixes will now be distributed in a single patch file that will be updated as necessary, while its name will not change. See the Download section for more details.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that's what I said
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: maybe ask him if can next time bump patch level to dnh3.1 ?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) we can then use dnh3.0
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) actually its bad to have that info in debian package revision
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it should be
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 1.3.4+dnh3
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 1.3.4+dnh3-1
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for instance
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for next "small update patch" he should use dnh3.1
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so we can use
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 1.3.4+dnh3.1-1
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: should I use that as version?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) explaining it in changelog
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) how is ctorrent distributed?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) GPL
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i mean does he ship the patches in a separate directory?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) are they applied during build?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) which directory are those patches in?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I made a patch system for it
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yea
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in debian/ ... ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ye
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to apply them during build
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so we can have the same product of upstream
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that ships tarball and patches separated
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) let me think abit
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) developer makes new patches deleting old ones
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g integrating
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but doesn't update tarball?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nope
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) tarball is alwais the same
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) patches change
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) thats really dirty
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i mean ... if he would add new patch fine ... we could add that patch
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but just updating patch
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in that case i would prefer to update tarball for him
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) is quite easy
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to do
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) just apply the diff on tarball
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and we have a new release
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yes ... but let me think
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) he talks about a dnh3.1 here
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: can you ask him if he can release incremental patches in addition to the merged one?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) "Beginning with dnh1.1 t"
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so he calls this one as a new release
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) dnh3.1
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: do you think it should be ok to call it "New upstream release"?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) he talked about a dnh3.1
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) he talked about?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Thanks!  BTW I'm hoping to have dnh3.1 out later this month and would
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) recommend going with it if your schedule permits.  I have several
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) additional fixes as well as some improvements and features now entering
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the testing/documentation stage.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) he mailed me
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) later this month = end of may
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: can you try to convince him to encode patch-level versioning
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so we know how to version
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) its a mess otherwis
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I mailed him 3 times
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) without response
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for 2 weeks
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) using the same mail of the first one
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) then lets wait for official dnh3.1
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and not update
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i mean ... why to clean his room if he doesn't care?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and that patch is the effective new dnh3.1?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *if
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) as written in homepage
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the problem is "single patch file that will be updated as necessary, while its name will not change"
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so the name doesnt change
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: not sure about it
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: does he have a revision system?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: do we already have that patch in debian/patches?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i mean the old version?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yes
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) or is this the first?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ah ok
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja, please try to do an interdiff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: previous patch is already in
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) then use the output as the incremental patch
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) .e.g. we do what he doesn't
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) between the two patches?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) separate the patch
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yes
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) interdiff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) install patchutils
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) if not available
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and look at manpage
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) when I have a result, gonna ping you
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) its basically just interdiff PATCH_OLD PATCH_NEW
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) sure
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i am here for 15 minutes
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) then i will leave ... no matter what
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) gonna hurry
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) !
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ok, done
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I have a diff file from the new and old version
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yes?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) please show me all three :)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 1st old patch
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 2nd new patch
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 3 interdiff :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) pasting
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the interdiff is what will be added to debian/patches
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) if its ok
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: old= http://pastebin.mozilla.org/84335
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: new= http://pastebin.mozilla.org/84340
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: interdiff= http://pastebin.mozilla.org/84342
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) fsateler, hi
<fsateler> hi
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: how does it look?
<fsateler> sorry for not showing up yesterday... wasn't at home
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) fsateler, dont worry :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) fsateler, no news from mentors?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: its far bigger than i have expected ... will have to look at it tomorrow
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ok :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: gonna try to apply interdiff patch
<fsateler> bluekuja: no, not yet
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: to see if everything is ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) fsateler, as pochu told you there are some problem with it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g soname and lib name itself
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hydri_, news?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: if it applies on top of old then its a good sign
<fsateler> yes, but as I see it, they aren't really problems.
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: you can also use combinepatch
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to see if you end up with the same as the old
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) its in patchutils package as well
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I gonna apply it to upstream tarball
<fsateler> since they have different sonames, they can coexist
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for first
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) then I move to combinepatch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) fsateler, how?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and yes, they can coexist
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but its bad
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and can create confusion
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) what do you think?
<fsateler> people won't be normally installing libtorrent... it wouold get pulled in by an actual client
<fsateler> Of course, this is not optimal, but I don't think it is such a big deal
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: i don't see why you want to apply to upstream tarball :)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: anyway, got to go :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ok, we will finish it tomorrow then
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: take care alex and have fun
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) fsateler, yeah, you're right
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) fsateler, I dont know what can we decide for it
<fsateler> I was told in the debian-mentors list that there should only be a conflict in the -dev packages
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) fsateler, what kind of conflict?
<fsateler> since they both claim to own /usr/include/libtorrent/...
<fsateler> conflict between libtorrent-rasterbar-dev and libtorrent-dev (rakshasa's)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) fsateler, did you think about a possible solution?
<fsateler> mm I think I'm missing something here... a possible solution for what? the current situation poses no problem as I see it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) fsateler, you talked about a conflict
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) reported in mentors
<hydri_> bluekuja: hi
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hey hydri_ :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) some news from your side?
<hydri_> bluekuja: hm.. not really.. are you expecting me to do something?
<hydri_> I was wondering though, how likely is it that the other libtorrent package is renamed?
<hydri_> or.. can be renamed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hydri_, we cannot rename the other lib atm
<hydri_> afaik it doesn't have any dependees
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hydri_, I really dont know what can we do now...
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) because we need to hear some more people for it
<hydri_> ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) we still waiting codergeek
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) (fedora maintainer)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to find a common name for ubuntu/gentoo/fedora
<hydri_> nice
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and package it using that name
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) something like libtorrent-rasterbar
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, news from codergeek?
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i sent him an email last week but no answer, i hope he didn't mean 29 june :P
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I hope not!
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hydri_, when codergeek will be available, we'll decide about it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to find a common name
<hydri_> ko
<hydri_> ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) gonna ping you when I have news
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: was thinking about the patch...why we need to use interdiff between old and new if upstream did it already?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: e.g old patch integrated in new one
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so the work we are trying to do is not needed
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: because it sucks to update a patch
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) add patches is what we want
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) or a new tarball
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: sounds good
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but we can't do a new tarball
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yup
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) because we don't know anything about how upstream will version next release et al
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: where should I try to apply interdiff patch?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) on an already patched (old) tarball?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) as far as we have to keep old patch is the only way
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: you added a patch system?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) add that patch to the end
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ok, trying
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so it gets applied on top of the OLD patch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) gonna update 00list
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and add it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lets see
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) y
* asac rebooting trying to fix ati driver hangups
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nope, it fails
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: first is applied correctly, second fails
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) not good news
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: then the interdiff is not proper
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you should redo and do proper :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nothing
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: doesnt apply
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: trying to do it with a script
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that automatically interdiff two .diff files and move them into a dpatch
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: take care that you the interdiff is right
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) t
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) maybe you have to use -p
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah, tried it too
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) if interdiff is done proper it should apply
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lets see with this script
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: fails with it too
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that's strange
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: get the interdiff proper ... and it will work
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) combinediff should yield the exact NEW patch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah, let's try to use combinediff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: combinediff failed too, the two patches touch the same files, maybe they get some conflicts?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that prevent from applying
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: you messed up the interdiff then :)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it *should* work
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: mmm....
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it should be a -p problem
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I tried using -p1
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and I get a SMALL diff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) really small this time
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) sounds better
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/84423
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) looks reasonable
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lets try it
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you guys should package wgetpaste :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, do you have a link for it?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76: if you are developer you are encouraged to inject your package directly :)
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ubotu: google wgetpaste
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) stupid bot
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: i'm a developer...but from Gentoo :P
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah ... i meant if you are upstream developer
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ah, no :)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so how comes that you care :-D
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :P
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) well, because i know the guy who does it
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and because is more useful than nopaste and its ruby crap
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah ... then he is encouraged to inject his packages directly :)
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) don't think he cares :P
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i believe most upstream developers should care to get a new distribution channel :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: still doesnt apply....
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i believe that most do care
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) no idea really
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) just thought that you maybe are interested on it
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) sure :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, when I finish some packages updated, gonna take a look at it
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) just wanted to raise awareness that its a good idea if upstream participates in packaging their software
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) afaik it's only a bash script :)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh :)
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but it gets versioned, so it's good to have it packaged and updated
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, yeah, nice diea
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *idea
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, homepage?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) are there more trivial programs available?
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) if so we should consider to make a single package with those scripts :)
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) btutils :)
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) http://wgetpaste.zlin.dk/
(asac/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok ... off playing abit ... then sleep
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bye
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: gonna finish this tomorrow then
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and I gonna mail upstream again
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it's not possible to have this
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, nice, easy to package too
<DarkSun88> G'night
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) gnight all
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cu tomorrow
<pochu> night bluekuja!
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) night pochu!
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-marketing  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* Signon time  :    Mon Jun  4 12:39:13 2007
* Signoff time :    Tue Jun  5 06:39:45 2007
* Total uptime :    0d 18h  0m 32s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hi all
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) idefixs, hey!
<idefixs> the man i've been lokking for.
<idefixs> oops looking
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: upstream answered finally...
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: "The dnh3 update patch is meant to be applied to the dnh3
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) base."
<asac> yeah
<asac> which is obvious
<idefixs> i need some help with launchpad. i'm not really getting anywhere
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) idefixs, I gonna help you now
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: what do you suggest?
<idefixs> great.
<idefixs> i was of course able to checkout the branches you made
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I dont know why but interdiff doesnt work
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: combinediff same
<idefixs> and i found out, how i can add another.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) idefixs, have you registered yourself to lp yet?
<idefixs> but not how i can host it
<idefixs> yes, i am registered
<asac> bluekuja: yesterday it looked good
<asac> maybe the wrong direction though
<asac> idefixs: have you branched our branch?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: wrong direction?
<asac> yeah ... if you use OLDFILE NEWFILE ... or NEWFILE OLDFILE matters
<asac> wrong sequence ... dunno the right word :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I used NEWFILE OLDFILE
<asac> yes thats definitly wrong
<idefixs> asac, what does that mean?
<asac> direction ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mm...great
<asac> bluekuja: if you read the log of this channel i told you the right direction :)
<asac> bluekuja: at least i think so ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah, but I was too tired yesterday
<asac> bluekuja: can you give idefixs the url of our branch?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) of course
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) idefixs, added your ssh key?
<asac> bluekuja: at best the command to branch :)
<asac> bluekuja: its a private branch of you atm? then he can only use http ... and later push to "his" private space
<idefixs> bluekuja, not yet, one moment...
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: exactly
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it's not a team branch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so I'm the only one who can push in
<asac> bluekuja: the idea is that idefixs as "upstream" maintains his own private branch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yea, sounds good
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) idefixs,  	http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/fische/main.autotools
<asac> idefixs: you have to call bzr branch <URL>
<asac> idefixs: you have to call bzr branch <URL> target-directory
<idefixs> key uploaded
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) idefixs, great
<asac> 2nd syntax if you don't want to end it up in a dir called main.autotools
<asac> :)
<asac> idefixs: then, you might check if this is actually *your* latest version (so no work gets lost) ... and if you are done push it to your own private branch :) .... bluekuja can tell you how ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) idefixs, first of all setup your branch locallly
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *locally
<idefixs> i got that far
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bzr init
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in your *work* dir
<idefixs> oops no didn't
<idefixs> ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) then
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you branch out my own private branch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) with bzr branch URL
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) as suggested by asac
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) then you modify what is needed
<asac> (yes ... and you don't call bzr init before)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bzr init only if you start from zero
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) importing stuff by hand
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) remember to use bzr add or bzr rm
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for adding and removing files
<idefixs> ok. NO bzr init, check bluekuja's files for actuality, ....
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) when you have made a change, just commit your work...
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) with..
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bzr commit -m "comment for your changes"
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) please be much accurate as you can while writing your *changelog*
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) after -m variable
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) idefixs, then push your work to your brand new branch
<idefixs> brand new branch? did i miss something? where?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)  bzr push sftp://<launchpad-identity>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~<your-launchpad-id-or-team-id>/<product>/<branchname>
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) idefixs, you have to work in your private branch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) using the files I currently have in mine
<idefixs> ok....
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so just branch mine
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) commit your comment
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and push to  bzr push sftp://<launchpad-identity>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~<your-launchpad-id-or-team-id>/<product>/<branchname>
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) of course overwrite with correct informations
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: do you have a minute for mined?
<idefixs> is it a problem to configure/build in my local working directory?
<asac> idefixs: dunno if you know something about decentralized source control systems like bzr ... its pretty cool as everybody has his own branch and you merge back and forth, share workload (e.g. we maintain the debian/ hierarchy and preapply patches if they are critical, which you can then merge to your core branch from which we usually merge :)
<asac> idefixs: no its not
<asac> you can build and do everything
<asac> you just have to take care that you don't commit generated files
<idefixs> how do i ensure that
<asac> idefixs: you can even say something like bzr clean-tree in case you feel that you have too much garbage lying around :)
<asac> idefixs: you only commit files that you once registered by bzr add
<idefixs> ok thats easy
<asac> e.g. all other files are not known to bzr and are thus considered garbage
<asac> if you want to remove a file use bzr rm
<asac> :)
<asac> you can even move files: bzr mv
<asac> idefixs: last but not least for the basics you can specify which files to commit
<asac> when you don't want to commit every modification
<asac> bzr status can be used to see what you have modified
<asac> bzr info show some other interesting stuff
<asac> once you are happy with your commits (e.g. you don't want to uncommit anymore) ... you can publish your changes online
<asac> bzr push
<asac> :)
<asac> by
<asac> thats basically it
<asac> ah ... bzr diff
<idefixs> when i locally change a file and then say push, does it push the changed one, or do i have to say commit-push
<asac> to look at changes you have not yet committed ... or bzr diff -r rev1..rev2 ... to see modifications between those checkins
<asac> idefixs: you first commit
<asac> idefixs: usually you do not directly publish that commit
<asac> but maybe commit another checkin
<asac> once you have your feature finished ... or in a "publishable" state you publish by "bzr push"
<idefixs> but now, in this case - i first commit ( locally ) and then push it all to a new branch. right?
<asac> idefixs: yes ... actually the idea is that you branch from our branch to get started
<asac> so you don't commit
<asac> you just branch locally
<asac> and directly push to your branch
<asac> in this way its easier to do merges back and force from your to our tree and vv
<asac> because bzr knows that both branches have a commom ancestor
<asac> we could redo our branch as well in cause you don't want to start with our tree state
<asac> idefixs: so basically you just to bzr branch URL (of bluekuja) ... then next step: bzr push sftp:.... (your url)
<idefixs> no i'm fine. i'll start from here
<asac> cool
<asac> i think your initial push needs --create-prefix
<asac> so bzr push --create-prefix sftp:...
<asac> so the directories are created on sftp server
<idefixs> no it didn't need it. already done.
<idefixs> can i get more detailed info than bzr status
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) idefixs, you can browse the code on launchpad
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) with all files, changes, comments
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) diffs, and so on
<asac> idefixs: what info do you want?
<asac> idefixs: bzr info shows you some more "high level" infos
<idefixs> what exactly i changed in the files
<asac> bzr diff
<idefixs> ah ok
<asac> bzr diff you can also diff between revisions
<asac> or branches
<asac> e.g. see whats the difference from your file to ours
<asac> etc.
<asac> idefixs: you can always use bzr help COMMAND
<asac> to get pretty good help on the command
<idefixs> and what if i did something wrong?
<asac> locally?
<idefixs> yes
<asac> if you did not yet commit
<asac> you can use
<asac> bzr revert
<idefixs> ok
<asac> if you already committed locally
<asac> you can uncommit
<asac> but don't do that with already published commits
<asac> just if you want to reorganize your work
<asac> that is not yet published
<asac> so its pretty save to commit multiple times locally to do some kind of check-pointing
<asac> of your work
<asac> and later reorganize your checkins so you have clean "per feature" checkins
<asac> which is usually the ultimate goal :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: when you have a minute for mined, let me know
<asac> bluekuja: yeah :9
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<idefixs> thanks for the help again!
<idefixs> cu
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) javamaniac, hey!
<javamaniac> bluekuja, :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) how are you?
<javamaniac> fine, a little stressed with the university, and you?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I'm really ok! thanks :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) do you have some exams soon?
<javamaniac> yes, and i must finish the first 4 chapters of my thesis before attend debconf :S
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) aww
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) DktrKranz, vorian , |Element| hello
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<DktrKranz> :-*
<|Element|> bluekuja: hi
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) |Element|, how its going with packaging?
<|Element|> i did nothing recently, busy with work
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh ok :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) going to lunch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bbl
<|Element|> bluekuja: i'm sorry
<|Element|> if i have time, i will do it
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<pochu> Hi DarkSun88
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hey DarkSun88 :)
<DarkSun88> Hi pochu bluekuja :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I talked with upstream about the patch, he told me that dnh3.1 will be out soon
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so we can just wait for new release
<asac> yes
<asac> thats what I thought
<asac> anyway ... patchutils excercise is nice anyway :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it's definitely better
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: do you have a minute for mined now? so I can archive that as done
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/mined/debian.source
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/mined/upstream.source
* asac spinning
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) xD
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: strange, worked here
<asac> bluekuja: did you try in sid?=
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nope
<asac> sid has new gcc
<asac> please try
<asac> should fail there
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) aww...new gcc
<asac> or its an amd64 issue
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mm..
<asac> please try
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: setting up pbuilder with sid ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://packages.linuxdc.it/unstable/result/mined_2000.13.2-1/mined_2000.13.2-1_i386.build
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: sent it two days ago
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: and it builds on that machine
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) with sid
<asac> yeah ... then try amd64
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: fails on amd64
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: should I specify the arch in debian/control then?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) leaving for an hour
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bbl
<asac> bluekuja: no :) ... fix it
<asac> bluekuja: its not ready for packaging if it doesn't build on all archs
<asac> ... unless it inheritably implements a feature that is only available on i386
<asac> but most in such a case its often right to default to 'the author had no clue'
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: back
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: do you have any hint to fix it?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I dont understand why we get *** No rule to make target `SpecialCasing.txt'.  Stop.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: i'm checking mkcasesp
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to see what's wrong
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/85412
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: that's the file that points to to a .txt file
<asac> usually you get that message if a file that should be there is not
<asac> or if there is a makefile target missing
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) exactly
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but why it works on i386 and not on amd64
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g in amd64 it's not created
<asac> dunno :) ... that's your task
<asac> there should be some reason
<asac> :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
<asac> if there is a valid reason
<asac> then we can restrict archs
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) need to see if previous versions got it
<asac> might be that the source for that file is not matched ... or the file fails to get generated during make due to some amd specifics
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: previous versions got amd64
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mm...
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) need to diff that file with previous upstream version
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: is exactly the same
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) as new version
<asac> mkinclud.mak
<asac> in that file it WGETs that file
<asac> which is EVIL
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah, it uses wget for it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mmm
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) http://unicode.org/Public/UNIDATA/SpecialCasing.txt
<asac> what license is that file?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) let me see
<asac> yeah all is lost
<asac> its non-free
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah, is unicode copyright
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) http://www.unicode.org/copyright.html
<asac> please figure out if this file is not needed for i386 or if wget just succeeded for you
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> if its not needed, we might have a chance ... otherwise its probably not distributable for us
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: also for other files?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) http://unicode.org/Public/UNIDATA/Scripts.txt
<asac> yes
<asac> all files need to be checked
<asac> all involved during build
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> actually all WGET has to go away
<asac> as its not possible to WGET something on buildds
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: building without them
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: it builds
<asac> damn this software just sucks
<asac> maybe rewrite the build system :)
<asac> it makes no sense to have this kind of problem makefiles now adays
<asac> its a "Turbo C" generated project file
<asac> out
<asac> ouchz
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: omg
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
<asac> bluekuja: can you give me two sentences what mined does?
<asac> what is its use?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it's the first text editor that provided unicode-support
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) from control:
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)  terminal. It now has both extensive Unicode and CJK support offering many
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)  specific features and covering special cases that other editors
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)  are not aware of (like auto-detection features and automatic handling
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)  of terminal variations, or Han character information). It is an editor
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)  tailored to efficient editing of plain text documents and programs,
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)  with features and interactive behaviour designed for this purpose.
<asac> hmm
<asac> sounds like yet another editor :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
<asac> please file a bug upstream to figure out if it can be build without those unicode files and why we need them on amd64 for instance
<asac> we definitly have to push this back until we have clarification on that
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: first release was on 2004-03-20
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the package
<asac> where was it released to`
<asac> ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) on debian
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I mean first package was made on that date
<asac> did it ever build on all archs?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) every version builds on all archs
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) also amd64
<asac> do you have old versions at hand=?
<asac> and see if it still pulls in those unicode files
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah, I have the code here
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lets see
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) old package got them
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and it builds on amd64
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) last upload was made by Debian QA
<asac> bluekuja: please search the debian-legal archives
<asac> for the files in question
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> maybe there is some discussion on
<asac> it
<asac> them
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nothing
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: no discussion related to unicode/mined
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for our problem
<asac> bluekuja: please search for the files in question
<asac> those are released by unicode.org
<asac> and might have been discussed independently
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: file in question = wget ones'
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ?
<asac> yes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nothing, all messages are related to debian-devel for .changes uploads and users mailing lists
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) some from debian-bugs and from wnpp
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) nothing related to legal
<asac> hmm
<asac> bluekuja: if you can figure out why it works on i386 without WGET
<asac> then we probably are on track, why its legal to distribute this
<asac> but for now i don't see that
<asac> can you uninstall wget and still can build that file?
<asac> that package i mean
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lets try
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: cant build without wget
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :/
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it mess up some dependencies
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ah wait found a workaround
<asac> wget is in build dependencies?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nope
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: it builds without having wget on system
<asac> figure out why ... and figure out why it tries to wget on amd64 (or actually why it doesn't try)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: in fact it doesnt use wget on i386 too
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it should fail
<asac> YEAH .... you will find out ... read the makefiles and the "makefile helper"
<asac> file
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) damn package
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) make actions makefile helper are included into mkinclud.mak
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *into
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so actions are passed from that file
<asac> there are probably more helpers
<asac> but in general yes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I just dont understand why the SAME file doesnt work in two different releases
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) on that arch
<asac> maybe make system was changed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah, that's a possible solution
<asac> "a possible reason" you mean, right?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *yes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
<asac> k in 20 minutes i am out ... today i am out for real in case you wonder :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I'm checking debdiff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: -	wget -N http://unicode.org/Public/UNIDATA/UnicodeData.txt
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) +	$(WGET) http://unicode.org/Public/UNIDATA/UnicodeData.txt
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in previous versions there was the -N option
<asac> what does -N do?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it doesn download files older that local ones
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *than
<asac> k
<asac> i think the difference should be further on top
<asac> e.g. in makefile that uses that helper
<asac> maybe its even a "configure option"
<asac> you fail to pass
<asac> e.g. like ... use WGET to get unicode files
<asac> or not
<asac> :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah, nice hint
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lets see
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) what configure says
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mmm...configure is passed to makemined
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: wget is used in a lot of other links
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it's plenty in the diff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so maybe -N option was right
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) something like dont download using wget but use local files
<asac> bluekuja: which doesn't help if the file is not there locally
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) right :)
<asac> e.g. i don't see it in the source tarball
<asac> i think we still don't understand whats going on ... and need to investigate
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: +WGET=wget -N -t 1 --timeout=5
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it wgets curl too
<asac> i have the feeling that you will have it figured out tomorrow :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I hope to figure out this
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it's really hard to understand what is doing
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and why if I dont have wget on my system it works?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) this is a nice question
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) something like that those files are not needed
<asac> yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and why on amd64, they are needed again?
<asac> its tricky ... but a challenge
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) omg
<asac> imo its probably borked make system
<asac> if people start to do "everything on their own" ... they tend to fail miserably
<asac> automake is the way to go in general :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yea
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) this package is REALLY strange
<asac> most packages are kind of strange
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mmm...yeah
<asac> because lots of people don't know how to do a proper build system :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
<asac> actually he generated the makefiles by turbo C IDE
<asac> which definitly leads to crap
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) now we have results of it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) something changed in new version and it cause that error
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) previous versions are ok
<asac> bluekuja: have you verified that old version still builds
<asac> ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: using last gcc^
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ?
<asac> if you have verified that ... then its time to look at difference
<asac> no ... old version on new toolchain
<asac> otherwise it won't help to look at what upstream changed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: not yet
<asac> do that before you even consider to look at what changed
<asac> imo its just a fragile build system that now hits us badly
<asac> actually it might really be worth to autotoolize it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) trying old version
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) seems to be ok
<asac> does it build on amd?
<asac> then check the difference
<asac> i am out!!!!
<asac> cu tomorrow
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: girlfriend?
<asac> not today :) ... today is beer time with some friends :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) haha
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you rock!
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) have a nice evening and take care
<asac> sure thanks ... u2
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cu tomorrow
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) heya guys
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ctorrent released dnh3.1, I've packaged it and pushed into bzr for you
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac:  	http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/ctorrent-enhanced/debian.source
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asacV  	http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/ctorrent-enhanced/upstream.source
<asac> superbe
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> btw, why is the project called ctorrent enhanced?
<asac> is there a ctorrent project too?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yea, dead upstream
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so he re-started the project using that name
<asac> ah ok ... thanks for clarifying
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) he's doing a great work
<asac> lets see :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> 1st. good thing is that you did branch from upstream bzr :) ... bzr diff looks good :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> lintian clean
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
<asac> bzr header is missing in control
<asac> you can add?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) of course
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) just a moment
<asac> did you add them on all other projects as well?
<asac> if not, please do so as well :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> bluekuja: why do we name the package ctorrent? not ctorrent-enhanced?
<asac> its ok i guess ... just confuses me a bit :)
<asac> since in sf the project is called ctorrent as well
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) well yeah, package is named ctorrent but version changes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to dnh3
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for enhanced
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so it's not nice to have ctorrent-enhanced version dnh3
<asac> he?
<asac> i cannot follow this argument :)
<asac> i mean what has dnh3 todo with enhanced?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in fact, he decided to use dnh3 to dont overwrite the previous ctorrent name
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) because he started up working on that
<asac> no license headers in source
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mm..yea
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) It's already in, so we can skip that
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for now
<asac> yeah ... but please bug upstream
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok, gonna mail him
<asac> ask him if he is ok that you add the license headers and send him a patch :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bzr field added to debian/control
<asac> k
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> at best just do it and send the patch ... if he denies it should be removed from the archive anyway :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah, I dont think he will deny
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
<asac> bluekuja: you said its already in?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yes
<asac> bluekuja: why does the changelog start with your initial modification?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) huh?
<asac> look at changelog ... it just has two entries
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so?
<asac> where are the others gone?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it's my package
<asac> ah ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) first release was made by me
<asac> k
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and this is the second
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<asac> what does ctorrent do?
<asac> command line bt-client?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) exactly
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) http://www.rahul.net/dholmes/ctorrent/
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for all features
<asac> so does it have a web interface or what?
<asac> or just cmdline ... e.g. output to the console
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) is another package, ctcs
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) web interface too
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) exactly armin76
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) is ctcs
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i never fail :D
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hehehe
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you know this application?
<asac> but i can use it command line only?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yea
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) web interface is a plus
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yep, i know it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cool
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I packaged ctorrent for fedora too
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i'm in the net-p2p team, so i have to know almost all the apps :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh cool, for gentoo?
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) err, yes, why do you think i'm here? :P
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) really nice
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the only thing i don't touch are java apps
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hehe
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I dont like them too
<asac> azureus is the word
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
<asac> evil
<asac> actually its fine ... but its such a huge beast ... consuming tons of mem et al
<asac> for me a bt downloader should be 1mb max :)
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah, fortunately azureus is maintained by another member of the team, so :)
<asac> hehe ... so does gentoo spin java from source as well :-P ?
<asac> or does azureus even work with a free vm?
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) errr, no idea :)
<asac> http://sourceforge.net/top/topalltime.php?type=downloads
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) aww
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 5 is DC++
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cool
<asac> top 6 apps appear to be file sharing apps :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah^^
<asac> 300 million dl for emule
<asac> holy shit :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: i still waiting verlihub
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) some files were not tagged
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) damn
<asac> tagged?
<asac> where?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) license
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g 2 files without
<asac> bluekuja: ctorrent pushed
<asac> please take care that we get license headers in next upload :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ok great! :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) gonna mail upstream
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: what can we do with verlihub?
<asac> have you asked upstream if he wants to maintain the upstream branch in bzr?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) not yet
<asac> verlihub ... i have no idea
<asac> what the problem is
<asac> please elaborate
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: in fact two files doesnt have GNU license on the top
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) two source files
<asac> what do they have?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) nothing
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) quite all files are tagged with license header
<asac> what did upstream say?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that in next release will be fixed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) = waiting months
<asac> bluekuja: does he have a revision system?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mmm...I think yes, but not public
<asac> ah
<asac> do we really want that package ... now?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) well, it's the best hub software for dc++
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) atm
<asac> so is it an ITP or is it an old package?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ITP
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) a guy requested it
<asac> so where is the package ... in bzr already?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nope, I have it here locally
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I think that in two hours I can have it ready and in bzr
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) gonna ping you when pushed
<asac>  http://verlihub.cvs.sourceforge.net/verlihub/
<asac> http://verlihub.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/verlihub/
<asac> which one is his?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: INSTALL 	 1.5 	 2 years 	 verliba 	 add possibility for plugins to extend userlist, and oplist
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) LuaPlugin.dev 	 1.1 	 3 years 	 verliba 	 no message
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Makefile.am 	 1.20 	 2 years 	 verliba 	 reorganize project
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Makefile.cvs 	 1.2 	 3 years 	 verliba 	 *** empty log message ***
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Makefile.in 	 1.39 	 2 years 	 verliba 	 reorganize project
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Makefile.win 	 1.11 	 3 years 	 verliba 	 -DEXPLICIT_TEMPLATES
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) NEWS 	 1.1.1.1 	 3 years 	 verliba 	
<asac> yeah
<pochu> !flood
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pochu> :p
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
<pochu> Good morning!
<asac> morning
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) heya pochu !
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: is not used
<asac> bluekuja: maybe its maintained in svn? or cvs?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://verlihub.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/verlihub/net-p2p/verlihub/
<asac> the guy is crazy ... have you looked at the svn ?
<asac> he adds things like patches there
<asac> nothing else
<asac> and ebuild files
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) xD
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: anyway I pushed it to bzr already
<asac> good
<asac> just let me know when all is ready
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/verlihub/main
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the problem is that I pushed it only in one branhc
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *branch
<asac> ups ... differnt approach?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I did it 3 weeks ago
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so we did not use other method
<asac> bluekuja: yeah ... you can override it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
<asac> now that we know better
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) gonna branch it out
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and overwrite
<asac> you can mark the branch as obsolete
<asac> so it will disappear
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) how?
<asac> and use other names
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/verlihub/main
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yea
<asac> i think you should be able to edit it there
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> edit branch blablabla
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) going to eat
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for a while
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) then I push all correct
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) brb
<asac> yep
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) backkkk
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) let's start
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) branching out current branch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: a question about a merge
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) dh_iconcache is still needed with gtk?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) * to be specified
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in debian/rules
<asac> no idea ... maybe ask on desktop
<asac> #ubuntu-desktop
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> or -motu :)
<asac> maybe they know there as well
<asac> i have never used it :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) nice
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) no one answers
<pochu> bluekuja: not in debian, but in ubuntu
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh ok
<pochu> just if you're installing an icon into /usr/share/icons, IIRC
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so I should leave it
<pochu> For Ubuntu yes.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) tnx for the hint
<pochu> np
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: verlihub got two ITP
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) one merged in the other
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) should I close both of them?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) or if they are merged, they are closed automatically
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) with upload
<asac> bluekuja: merge them
<asac> then close the older in upload
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: they are already merged
<asac> k
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok the older in upload
<asac> yes ... you can close both as well
<asac> doesn't matter much
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I'm pushing
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://packages.linuxdc.it/unstable/result/verlihub_0.9.8d-RC1-1/verlihub_0.9.8d-RC1-1.lintian
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: library warnings cannot be fixed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) as far as those lib files are included with verlihub
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) what do you think?
<asac> W: verlihub source: source-contains-CVS-dir docs/html_manual/CVS
<asac> that should be fixed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yea
<asac> (though i admit that we are not doing it for mozillas ) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
<asac> loads of manpages ... would be nice to have ... but not really a hard requirement imo
<asac> there are tons of binaries that have no manpage
<asac> though i hate those binaries
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
<asac> and would like to have stricter handling of that
<asac> verlihub: non-dev-pkg-with-shlib-symlink usr/lib/libplug_pi.so.0.0.0 usr/lib/libplug_pi.so
<asac> what is that?
<asac> i mean ... what kind of lib is that
<asac> is that ment for external use?
<asac> e.g. other programs making use of that lib
<asac> or just internal use?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mmm...
<asac> libraries that are not ment to be exported must not end up in usr/lib
<asac> but in usr/lib/appname/
<asac> E: verlihub: description-starts-with-package-name -> fixable i guess :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I think just internal
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah^^
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) want me to ldd it?
<asac> bluekuja: then fix the build system
<asac> ldd what?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the verlihub binary
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to see where it points
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for that lib
<asac> it definitly points to /usr/lib atm
<asac> you have to change that
<asac> all libs that are not ment to be exported have to go to the private directory
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) a configure variable should be ok
<asac> those actually don't need an so name ... but it doesn't matter much if you keep them
<asac> no
<asac> its definitly broken
<asac> in build system
<asac> e.g. the lib is declared to be "a real lib" ... while its not
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh
<asac> actually i doubt that the libs are not ment to be exported
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yea
<asac> though i don't know for sure
<asac> at best verify upstream
<asac> should those libs be exported ... e.g. does he support ABI compatibility and maintain the soname properly
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) they are application-specifif libs
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *c
<asac> if he has no idea what you are talking about, then we move them in the private dir until he understands
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so they have to go
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in /usr/lib/app-name
<asac> yes
<asac> look in automake documentation on how to declare those
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that's it
<asac> i guess thats libtool
<asac> post build moving is definitly not the way to go ... so you have to fix Makefile.am files
<asac> so read libtool + automake doc
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) then
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I fix desc
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and then we are ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh and cvs
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) deleting that dir
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: libdir='${exec_prefix}/lib
<asac> libdir is wrong
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
<asac> don't tweak configure settings
<asac> even don't think about that :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) haha
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: cant see anything related to that in makefiles.am
<asac> bluekuja: yeah read the automake doc
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> in makefile.am you never explicitly say something
<asac> its all declarative ... not programmatic
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) reading manpage
<asac> manpage is completely useless
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: --libdir?
<asac> manpage manual
<asac> bluekuja: NO ... as i said
<asac> read automake manual
<asac> nothing less
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i'm on it
<asac> you have to understand the automake approach
<asac> otherwise you will still try to tweak things with command line arguments in a year :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
<asac> http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html
<asac> that is the source of KNOW-HOW :)
<asac> at best try the hello world ... then try to play around with how you get the program installed to a different directory
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i'm reading the libtool space
<asac> libtool space?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *section
<asac> you will probably not find the info you need there :)
<asac> its *much more* basic
<asac> :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ah great
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
<asac> e.g. which is why i said try to do it with a binary program
<asac> e.g. take the hello-world and find a way that the binary gets installed somewhere else :)
<asac> e.g. not in bin(dir)
<asac> ^^^^ hint!!!
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
<asac> bluekuja: yeah there is really a hint in there!
<asac> :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) thanks for it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) gonna ping you soon, with results
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
<asac> maybe http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Install
<asac> to boost things
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) thanks
<asac> http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#A-Library
<asac> the first sentence :)
<asac> bluekuja: i am sorry if i ask too much :) ... the automake documentation is huge and not like for beginners ... which is why i provide you with links ... but at least try to figure out ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah, automake is quite hard
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and not easy to understand at first time
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: why using configure variable is bad in this case?
<asac> if you understand automake then you will see
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> hard to explain
<asac> basically you mess up library search paths
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh ok
<asac> just read the links above
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: using .noinst can work?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) or I'm completely out of a possible solution
<asac> pkglibdir
<asac> instead of lib
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) waaa, was it
<asac> as in the first sentence in the link above
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I was thinking about that
<asac> yeah ... now try to implement it :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but cannot link the two things
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I need to define LTLIBRARIES
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and use pkglibdir variable
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) with it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g pkglib_LTLIBRARIES
<DarkSun88> Hi all
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) heya
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: and it will install correctly
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in libdir/package
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that's what we want
<asac> yes
<asac> bluekuja: give it a try
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so I need to define each lib
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) by hand
<asac> then try to abstract what you learned on a higher leval
<asac> he?
<asac> bluekuja: there should be LTLIBRARIES already
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) let me see
<asac> i guess it should be lib_LTLIBRARIES for now
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I hope so
<asac> you just change that
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it's already there
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) didnt see
<asac> of course it is :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) let's try
<asac> unless he really messed things up :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) heheh
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: fixed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: now updating
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) with autotools
<asac> try ... and see if all works well
<asac> maybe binary target now cannot find the shared libs
<asac> and we have to do something about that
<asac> but just *maybe*
<asac> depends on how he did it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: to update using autotools
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) should I run them in all dirs?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that contain a change
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g src
<asac> run what?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g lib
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) autotools
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to update
<asac> what is "autotools" ?
<asac> i mean there are multiple tools ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) automake, autoconf
<asac> if you touch Makefile.am files you just need to run automake
<asac> its always in top level dir
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> actually you should have an autogen.sh
<asac> usually you want to invoke that
<asac> instead of the tools individual (unless you know what you are doing)
<asac> but has not autogen.sh script ... so you have to it manually
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: some errors with automake
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) some undefinied variables
<asac> that are?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) src/Makefile.am:25: variable `PCRE_LIBS' not defined
<asac> is it defined in configure?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) http://pastebin.mozilla.org/86232
<asac> those should be in configure.ac
<asac> please verify
<asac> probably pkg-config checks
<asac> e.g. for mysql
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: leaving for an hour
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bbl
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so we can continue
<asac> k
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: back
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: there's no configure.ac
<asac> bluekuja: yeah you will figure it out
<asac> they probably use the legacy name for that
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: do I have to create it?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) OH
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *oh
<asac> configure.ac is *NEW* name because configure.in was somehow ambiguous
<asac> lots of projects still use configure.in
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) good hint
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I'm searching how can I define that variables
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: installing libtool, I solved two of them
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but PCRE_LIBS are still there
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) same for mysql
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and geo_ip
<asac> dunno
<asac> can you see AC_SUBST ... for those?
<asac> bluekuja: ^^
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: AC_SUBST has been defienied for libcrypto only
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) [AC_SUBST(CRYPT_LIBS,"-lcrypt")] )
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) full line:
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) AC_CHECK_LIB([crypt] , [crypt] ,[AC_SUBST(CRYPT_LIBS,"-lcrypt")] )
<asac> is CRYPT_LIBS undefined as well?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nope
<asac> yes ... then thats nothing to care about
<asac> what .m4 files do you have in tree (e.g. m4 files are libraries of configure macros)
<asac> maybe some of those defines the /missing/ libs
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) acinclude.m4 and aclocal.m4
<asac> you searched whole tree?
<asac> in depth:)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah, only two
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) checked bzr
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) tree
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: it can be a local m4 problem
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g two different local dirs
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) /usr/local
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and /usr/share/local
<asac> why bother about that?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I'm reading a mailing list post
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) about a guy that had that problem
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: anyway why CRYPT_LIBS are correct?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and mysql, geo-ip and pcre no?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) placed in the same makefile field
<asac> i have no idea
<asac> is the makefile broken?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g?
<asac> i mean ... maybe it just works :)
<asac> or does automake *really* abort
<asac> ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) well, I've tried to build it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but nothing change
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in fact automake aborts
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for those undefinied variables
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and it doesnt complete the update
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: upstream provides it broken then
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: having those libs public in /usr/lib is bad?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) (upstream doesnt care of it as libs are pointed that way)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: let me know
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<DaveMorris>  guys mythbuntu has been dugged and we'r trying to find a tracker for the torrent files, any suggestions on where we can get one?
<pochu> hey bluekuja, you're in the NEW queue too :)
* pochu doesn't feel alone anymore ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) pochu: yup :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 4 days
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
<DarkSun88> G'night
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) usually they are processed on weekends
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) pochu: I'm leaving
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) going to sleep
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cu tomorrow!
<pochu> Good night!
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) heya
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: where did you go yesterday?
<pochu> Morning
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) heya pochu
<pochu> Hi bluekuja :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> bluekuja: me?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yea
<asac> i received no more pings from you :)
<asac> what did i miss?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: we have to decide about verlihub
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: is bad to have those libs public?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g in /usr/lib
<asac> bluekuja: thats what upstream has to say ... do they care for ABI compatibility et al
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: well, if the push them there
<asac> for me it looks safe to ship them in pkglibdir for now
<asac> and once we get upstream committement move them to a proper lib package et al
<asac> bluekuja: never assume that people have a clue what they are doing
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah, you're right
<asac> especially if the library version is 0.0.0 ... they usually have no idea
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I dont know how to fix those libs not specified
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) while running automake
<asac> he?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I've tried adding some variables to specify it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but still get that error
<asac> what happens?
<asac> i have no idea what error you are getting :) ... you missed to tell me
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/86524
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: adding libtool I dont get jM_MAINTAINER
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) errors
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but now we have those
<asac> bluekuja: if you remove the Makefile.in Makefile files
<asac> and run automake
<asac> are Makefile.in files created or not?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
<asac> so what doesn't work then?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) trying to delete
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) makefile.in
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and run automake again
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nope
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) if I delete makefile.in
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I still get those errors
<asac> bluekuja: that is not the question
<asac> read above
<asac> my last question :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: oh :D
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah, they are created
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) if I delete them
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and I automake
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I get new makefiles.in
<asac> then there is no problem
<asac> so what is *the* problem
<asac> ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nvm was misunderstanding something
<asac> :)
<asac> bluekuja: just try to build
<asac> and see what happens
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: now I build to see if pkglib works
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: building
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it's quite long btw
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
<asac> long is relativ :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hehe yeah
<asac> bluekuja: you have some spare mem?
<asac> you wanna do a ooo build?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: whats that?
<asac> we need a respin in dapper
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh
<asac> against our firefox 2 backport
<asac> OpenOffice.org
<asac> ==
<asac> ooo
<asac> :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
<asac> actually you just need to setup a dapper chroot
<asac> with debootstrap
<asac> then install depends from our preview archive
<asac> e.g. ffox 2
<asac> and respin openoffice
<asac> which my team member cannot build because he get OOM
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: 3 hours of build?
<asac> bluekuja: maybe ... but maybe its 18 hours
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
<asac> depends on the gcc in dapper
<asac> i know that with some versions there was a single cpp file that took 1.5 hours to compile :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh cool
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :P
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: well yeah, when I finish with verli
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I can try it
<asac> that would be awesome
<asac> its like you need 4 G spare diskspace and at least 1GB of memory i guess
<asac> maybe 8 GB disk ... no idea
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
<asac> if you have a recent disk you should have enough space available
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I have 500 GB
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) space
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: done, let's see if it worked
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: usr/lib/verlihub/
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> bluekuja: does ldd on binaries look good as well?=
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) checking
<asac> and please paste the content of that directory somewhere
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: damn, I forgot to add pkg to usr/lib/libplug_pi.so
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) usr/lib/libplug_pi.so.0
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) usr/lib/libdiakritika_pi.so.0
<asac> he?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) each lib got a variable
<asac> why are those still in /usr/lib ... shouldn't they end up in /usr/lib/verlihub=
<asac> ah ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and I forgot to do for those as well
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) -.-
<asac> but is does it point properly to the lib that is now in pkglibdir?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/86539
<asac> yeah ... but does ldd reference the libs in pkglibdir as well?
<asac> at best fix the variables first :)
<asac> and then take a look
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) checking
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I paste you ldd
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/86540
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it's right
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I need to find out where libdiakritica hides
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) libplug too
<asac> fine
<asac> you will figure the rest out
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: and then we have a lintian clean package
<asac> once the libs are in pkglibdir
<asac> we can push ... then go to upstream and interview if he cares about sonames et al
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: gonna fix it, desc, and CVS
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and I push
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for you
<asac> cool
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<asac> i mean ... i will review ... but i guess it should be fine (though no guarantees)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: separated checkins as alwais?
<asac> sure
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) great
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) !
* bluekuja starts fixing
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: it worked!
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) usr/lib/verlihub/libdiakritika_pi.so
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) usr/lib/verlihub/libverlihub.so.0
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) usr/lib/verlihub/libvhapi.so.0
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) usr/lib/verlihub/libverlihub.so
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) usr/lib/verlihub/libvhapi.so
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) usr/lib/verlihub/libplug_pi.so
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) usr/lib/verlihub/libplug_pi.so.0
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: now I start to checkin
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) heya pochu_
<pochu_> Hello :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> bluekuja: can you figure out if there is a -version passed in some makefile?
<asac> imo those libs should not be versioned now anymore
<asac> ola pochu
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nope
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) no -version
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in libs makefiles
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: is that ok?
<asac> yeah
<asac> probably we can live with that
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> still i am wondering why it generates version info at all
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I start with first checkin
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that fix pkglib
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) then I update
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in the second
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and third i fix minor things like desc, and CVS
<asac> what do you mean by CVS?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) deleting CVS dirs
<asac> how do you do  that?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: huh?
<asac> do you just bzr rm ?
<asac> or in rules?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bzr rm
<asac> ah ... ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<asac> and desc?
<asac> why do you want to mix desc + CVS ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
<asac> for me CVS deserves its own single checkin
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) right
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so separated
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<asac> ola
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ola
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: should I remove docs/.cvsignore too?
<DarkSun88> Hey bluekuja
<DarkSun88> Hi asac
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) heya DarkSun88
<asac> bluekuja: yes ... if you remove CVS ... that is sane
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: you can build now
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: everything is ok :)
<asac> i have no local branch so i can't update ... give me the urls please :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup, just a mom
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac:  	http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/verlihub/debian.source
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac:  	http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/verlihub/upstream.source
<asac> bluekuja: why do you always paste with some prefix I ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: what do you mean? :)
<asac> 14:29 < bluekuja> asac:  Ihttp://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/verlihub/debian.source
<asac> thats what i get here
<asac> whenever you paste something
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 0_0
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) strange
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I see it normal
<asac> yeah ... you probably paste some spurious content
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I get it from lp
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and I paste it here
<asac> its bad because i have to select and cannot just click
<asac> maybe paste different (e.g. middle-mouse)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/verlihub/debian.source
<asac> e.g. first select ... then
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it works now?
<asac> yes
<asac> that works
<asac> thanks
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/verlihub/upstream.source
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: let me know when you have build results
<asac> bluekuja: i can do in 1h
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: sounds great
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) heya freeflying !
<freeflying> bluekuja: hi
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: news?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: let me know when you start ;)
<asac> all got a bit pushed back, because i have to figure something out :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ok, do you think you can make it for today?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g evening or later
<asac> hope so
<asac> i will just do when i do :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
<asac> i promiss i will do asap
<asac> :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: :)
<asac> maybe 5 minutes ... maybe 2h :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
<asac> 7win12
<asac> ups ;)
<asac> caps lock
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: suddenly build fails at:
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) /bin/sh: -c: line 0: syntax error near unexpected token `)'
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) /bin/sh: -c: line 0: `if test ! -f )] .in; then \'
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) make[1] : *** [)] .in]  Error 2
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 30 minutes ago worked
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) now I get that
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) -.-
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: maybe is just my problem
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) here
<asac> hehe ... good that i haven't tried yet
<asac> have to go shopping in a few
<asac> then i will look at your stuff
<asac> so be prepared :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: found the trick
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I didnt run aclocal
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) before automake
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) now running aclocal-->automake works
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: it will be all ready when you return :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: when everything is ok, I ping you
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 10 mins more or less
<asac> good
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: pushed and published
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: now you can build :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/verlihub/debian.source
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/verlihub/upstreamsource
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) damn
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/verlihub/upstream.source
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: common ancestor worked?
<asac> bluekuja: installing build-dep
<asac> will look at it during the meeting
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) @schedule rome
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Schedule for Europe/Rome: 07 Jun 22:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 12 Jun 17:00: Kernel Team | 13 Jun 14:00: Edubuntu | 14 Jun 18:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 16 Jun 19:00: Xubuntu Developers | 19 Jun 21:00: Technical Board
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cool development team today
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ok great :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: when verli is pushed I move to package verlihub-stats
<asac> move ahead
<asac> there is no need to feel blocked because of verlihub
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I need that depends
<asac> if I always would be blocked because one thing is not finished, I wouldn't get things done
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) if not I cannot build
<asac> bluekuja: ah
<asac> bluekuja: yeah ... but you have the package
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ah yup
<asac> :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I open the itp
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> even good to sort issues out that might evolve because of that
<asac> bluekuja: thats a good start ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: :)
<asac> bluekuja: bzr remembers file-attributes
<asac> please commit debian/rules as executable
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ok, it failed for ti?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *it?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: pushed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 1-2 minutes and we should have an executable file
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) published
<asac> yeah ... i have fixed locally
<asac> ;)
<asac> so i was not really blocked :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> but good to have ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
<asac> ok i will be back after meeting
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: great
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I'm writing the itp
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) then I start with stats
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: build was ok?
<asac> doing a sid build now
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: great
<asac> 0.9.8d-RC1-1
<asac> the version might be wrong
<asac> what kind of RC is that?
<asac> what will be the next released version?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mmm..
<asac> further ... using RC1 as package revision is wrong as well
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) let me see the tree
<asac> or what do you want to express with RC1 ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nothing, I used upstream syntax
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so we can drop it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 0.9.8b
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 0.9.8c-RC1
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 0.9.8c-RC2
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 0.9.8D-RC2
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *0.9.8d-RC2
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the tree
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: the problem is
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) if upstream releases 0.9.8c-RC2
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) what we do?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) if we have 0.9.8c
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) already in
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: so we can use RC1
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in my opinion
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to follow upstream releases closely
<asac> bluekuja: actually the version is messed up then
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: how it should be?
<asac> question is what does upstream intent to release
<asac> will they release 0.9.8c?
<asac> or d?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) both already releases
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *d
<asac> i mean its not clear by just looking at the version what they do
<asac> ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 0.9.8c-RC1
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 0.9.8c-RC2
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 0.9.8d-RC2
<asac> so they never release final?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) is upstream tree
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) nope
<asac> like never a 0.9.8d?
<asac> its your decision
<asac> fact is that the dash has to go away
<asac> in upstream version
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: suggestions for it=
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ?
<asac> s/-/./
<asac> or
<asac> s/-/+/
<asac> i prefer the former
<asac> because double clicking on something with + in filename messes up selection of text in gnome-terminal
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so 0.9.8d.RC1
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 0.9.8d.RC1-1
<asac> looks good
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) really nice
<asac> though i hate upper case :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) same
<asac> it looks windowish
<asac> you can use rc1 ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 0.9.8d.rc1-1
<asac> yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) looks good too
<asac> that looks decent
<asac> like a decent release
<asac> actually not like a decent release :)
<asac> anyway
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
<asac> it looks like a release candidate
<asac> which i assume would be followed by a final 0.9.8d at some point
<asac> if that is ever going to happen we should use
<asac> 0.9.8d~rc1
<asac> which means that we are < then 0.9.8d
<asac> but looking at release history i have not idea whats the plan
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so 0.9.8d-rc1-1
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) is the best
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) we can have now
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so 0.9.8d.rc1-1
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
<asac> actually the most secure is my last post
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 0.9.8d~rc1?
<asac> e.g. assume that rcX is really a release candidate aiming to release a plain version at some point
<asac> yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah, it's ok too
<asac> (thats upstream version)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) sounds great
<asac> look at what version i uploaded to thunderbird gutsy
<asac> when 2.0.0.4 final comes out i can just upload with 2.0.0.4-1 :) ... which is higher than 2.0.0.4~rc1-1
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
<asac> lets go the tilde way
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yea
<asac> as we cannot look into his mind
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) +1
<asac> and if we really releases 0.9.8d at some point
<asac> we would need to fix version by an epoch:
<asac> 1:0.9.8d
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> or do something like 0.9.8d.Xfinal
<asac> you understand why?
<pochu> The Debian NEW queue hasn't been worked out :/
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) pochu: yeah, 5 days
<asac> what do you expect
<asac> ?
<asac> you can be happy if things don't get to a month
<asac> and given that iceape is in ubuntu NEW now for about 2-3 weeks
<pochu> LoL :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: can you explain me 1: ver ?
<asac> ... ubuntu is not better at all :)
<pochu> asac: I'm not complaining ;)
<asac> bluekuja: look up "epoch"
<asac> in debian developer guide
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
<asac> there is a section about versioning
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) gonna check it
<pochu> I'm happy with how Debian works, ATM :)
<asac> dunno if the ~ feature is already in there
<asac> but epoche definitly is
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) pochu: same
<asac> pochu: yeah ... agreed
<asac> otoh ... if new is processed so eagerly it means that someone burns out :)
<asac> if this *someone* has a real burn out we will end up with 3 month NEW time :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: still building?
<asac> obviously not :)
<asac> it built
<asac> need new version :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: want me to push it now?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) one second work
<asac> bluekuja: if i do it here i will end up with a conflict
<asac> anyway now done
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: :)
<asac> bluekuja: you checked-in cruft
<asac> e.g. stamp-h
<asac> it has been removed during build
<asac> but apparently is in bzr
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: strange
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) didnt see it
<asac> you have to remove it from upstream tree
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I deleted stamp-h1.in
<asac> no
<asac> thats bad
<asac> .in is likely source
<asac> stamp-h is the result
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it was stamp-h2
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
<asac> share/sql/default_pi_plug.sql
<asac> that file is modified after build
<asac> that is definitly something that needs to be resolved
<asac> as it definitly goes unnoticed if you don't work with a revision system
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: which kind of changes?
<asac> asac@hector:~/ubuntu_motu/bluekuja/verlihub.debian$ bzr statusremoved: stamp-h
<asac> modified: share/sql/default_pi_plug.sql
<asac> ups
<asac> unknown: libtool docs/Makefile src/make_time.h
<asac> wait
<asac> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/86637
<asac> thats the cruft after abuild
<asac> after a build all should be clean
<asac> as on initial checkout
<asac> after a build: build + clean
<asac> libtool should be versioned in upstream tarball
<asac> e.g. in .upstream branch
<asac> the rest is cruft
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: should I add a clean rule for them?
<asac> bluekuja: how?
<asac> how will you fix the "in-source" modified files in a clean rule?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nice question :P
<asac> for the Makefile you might use clean
<asac> but better figure out why this wasn't removed on distclean
<asac> ... on make distclean
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I dont know where I can start
<asac> for makefile leftover
<asac> look in Makefile.am
<asac> the docs SUBDIR is not even used
<asac> -> either add docs/ ... or remove the docs/Makefile from configure.ac
<asac> so it doesn't get created
<asac> i guess the latter should be the way to go for now
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: so for now, only the makefile can be safely deleted?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) with that
<asac> no your fix is to not generate it at all
<asac> the removed stamp-h will be fixed once its dropped from .upstream
<asac> the generated make_time.h is a pita
<asac> you can fix it proper or just remove it in rules (clean)
<asac> but post a bug upstream
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 1) stamp-h in .upstream
<asac> 1a) merge over that change to .debian tree
<asac> but yes... go ahead
<asac> :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 2) make_time.h deleted in debian/rules
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) with a clean rule
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 3) makefile
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) from docs
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) deleting it from makefile.am
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to merge that change to the debian tree
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I can just do 2 checkins
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) one for upstream
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and one for debian
<asac> for 3) read what i wrote above
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) <asac> -> either add docs/ ... or remove the docs/Makefile from configure.ac
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) this?
<asac> yes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> thats different from what you said
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
<asac> you need more checkins
<asac> 1. checkin .upstream
<asac> 2. checkin merge from .upstream to .debian
<asac> 3. checkin fix for configure.ac
<asac> 4. checkin update of configure (e.g. autogenerated)
<asac> 5. checkin fix for rules (e.g. because of make_time.h)
<asac> 6. checkin update of changelog :)
<asac> probably thats it :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it *seems* easy
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :P
<asac> yeah :)
<asac> ok ... its night here ... i am out ... almost
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: 0.06 here
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: need to see how to merge that change
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) dont remember how bzr merge works
<asac> bluekuja: you will figure out :)
<asac> i guess there are instructions in wiki.ubuntu.com
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: :D
<asac> otherwise bzr help COMMAND
<asac> helps
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I think you'll have all ready for tomorrow
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) morning
<asac> bluekuja: cool :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I finish all now
<asac> yeah sorry for being picky :) ... others might have missed this cruft thing
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: dont worry :)
<asac> actually i would have missed it if we weren't using bzr
<asac> where i can just run bzr status
<asac> after clean
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
<asac> and see what else happened
<asac> ah ... bluekuja share/sql/default_pi_plug.sql
<asac> that one
<asac> maybe you find the reason why its left there modified
<asac> its definitly bad
<asac> if you don't find a solution you can create a backup at the start of biuld somewhere
<asac> and move the backup on clean back to the original file
<asac> thats dirty
<asac> but better than to blow up the diff.gz
<asac> anyway, please find the cause for this
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: so to bzr
<asac> its pretty annoying if people modify sources in-tree
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) what should I do with it?
<asac> as i said ... find the source
<asac> but first you can do 1-6 above
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
<asac> find the cause i mean (not the source)
<asac> :)
<asac> ./share/Makefile.in:EXTRA_DIST = sql/default_pi_plug.sql.in
<asac> ./share/Makefile.in:nobase_data_DATA = sql/default_pi_plug.sql
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I leave it for last
<asac> look at that
<asac> it might give you a clue whats going on
<asac> hint: .in is the source ... .sql is just the product
<asac> and should not be in source tree at all
<asac> e.g. like stamp-h
<asac> but needs to be cleaned up in make clean
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but it doesnt
<asac> yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) nice
<asac> otherwise we would have seen it as removed: ... like the stamp-h
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: should I delete it as stamp-h?
<asac> yeah
<asac> as a first step
<asac> then you have to fix makefiles
<asac> e.g. so it gets removed on distclean
<asac> you can use a debian/rules clean hack as well
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yea
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) like config.log
<asac> but maybe its a challenge to figure things out
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I'm quite lost now
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for the last problem
<asac> things take time
<asac> even if it takes a week to figure out
<asac> its not a problem
<asac> thats how things work in software
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
<asac> you will rarely find someone for who knows or has the will to look into specific problems of you
<asac> so  learn to figure out :)
<asac> ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: let's start with 1-6 then
<asac> yeah :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: other problem is the last
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so I'll look at it when 1-6 is done
<asac> sure
<asac> you can definitly drop the .sql file from .upstream
<asac> and merge that fix over to .debian
<asac> e.g. like you do for stamp-h
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) default_pi_plug.sql?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> ... so add a 1b and 1c )
<asac> ok ... night :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: night alex
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: sleep well
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :P
<asac> u2
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cu tomorrow
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: found doc makefile
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: AC_CONFIG_FILES([Makefile
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 		 src/Makefile
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 		 docs/Makefile
<asac> ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: stupid question
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) make_time.h
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) should be removed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) by curdir
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) or curdir/debian
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) or curdir/debian/verlihub
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I'm sure of curdir
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but dont want to miss
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and mess up things
<asac> remove it in debian/rules
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah
<asac> how ... its up to you ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but it have to be removed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) from source
<asac> ah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) or
<asac> yes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> remove it from .upstream branch
<asac> then merge that checkin over to .debian :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and I add a clean rule
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> yes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) great tnx
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) gnight
<asac> now really out :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<asac> had to discuss something with mozillteam i didn't came to do this day
<asac> so now
<asac> bye
<asac> thanks
<asac> gnight as well
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cyaz
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) dont worry
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: autoconf messed up things....
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac:  @install_sh@ -c -m 644 sql/default_pi_plug.sql /tmp/buildd/verlihub-0.9.8d~rc1/debian/verlihub/usr/share/verlihub/sql/default_pi_plug.sql
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) /bin/sh: line 4: @install_sh@: command not found
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: let me know tomorrow
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) gnight all
<DarkSun88> G'night
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) heya guys
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: seen what I've written you yesterday night?
<asac> mail?
<asac> yeah install_sh is not substituted
<asac> you messed up something
<asac> (e.g. unrelated to the .sql file)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: running autoconf
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) messed up all
<asac> either install is not found during configure
<asac> autoconf never missed up a thing for me :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: well, that happened after modifing configure.ac
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and updating with autoconf
<asac> how did you modify?
<asac> the diff?
<asac> show it to me
<asac> (of configure.ac)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: want me the diff between post-update and before-update?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I changed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) AC_CONFIG_FILES([Makefile
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 		 src/Makefile
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 		 scripts/Makefile
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 		 share/Makefile
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 		 plugins/Makefile
<asac> no ... the diff of your configure.ac changes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) deleting docs/Makefile
<asac> again you have pasting problems :)
<asac>  bluekuja> II src/Makefile
<asac> 11:01 < bluekuja> II scripts/Makefile
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
<asac> did you remove the .sql from bzr already?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yup
<asac> good
<asac> show me the diff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the diff of what I said before?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) <bluekuja> asac: want me the diff between post-update and before-up
<asac> i can't parse that
<asac> just give me the diff of the last 3 modifications you made to configure.ac
<asac> e.g. but please just configure.ac :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: oki
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/86722
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) diff between old and new
<asac> bluekuja: why don't you use bzr diff?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
<asac> that diff might be completely unrelated :) ... please give me the real bzr diffs
<asac> you applied to configure.ac
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> (e.g. for the last 5 revisions)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/86724
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) http://pastebin.mozilla.org/86725
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) http://pastebin.mozilla.org/86726
<asac> sorry ... there is something wrong
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and http://pastebin.mozilla.org/86727
<asac> i mean i just asked for configure.ac
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) last one
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
<asac> configure.ac
<asac> ^^
<asac> read
<asac> ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
<asac> there is not a single checkin for that
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/86728
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) is configure.ac one
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) of course you have to see it as -
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) because I did the diff between 9 and 8
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and not 8 to 9
<asac> yeah please do it right next time
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah sorry
<asac> the other diffs are wrong direction as well i guess
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yea
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: leaving docs/Makefile as it is
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) is a problem?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g to not mess up all
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) as it happened
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I'm leaving for a while, need to do some shopping and so on
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) be back later
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so we can finish
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) leave me some ideas
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<asac> it should not mess up anything
<asac> try to run autoconf on unmodified tree
<asac> and see if mess starts as well
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: back
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: now I try to run autoconf on original tree
<asac> yep
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) let's see
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: mmmm...
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it built
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) this is strange
<asac> bluekuja: try to just apply the configure.ac
<asac> patch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to a original tree?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and then I update
<asac> bluekuja: its your way to figure out :)
<asac> do what you need :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oki
<asac> i mean ... you have done distinct checkins
<asac> so you can try one by one
<asac> ... and see which breaks your built
<asac> thats the idea of checkin in distinctly
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: well, with this built I've checked 2-3 checkins
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the ones from debian/
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) now I need to apply configure.ac patch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and see if it breaks
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) everything
<asac> bluekuja: if you are sure that "before" aconfigure.ac it builts
<asac> then yes
<asac> otherwise you need to find the intruder
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: well yeah, I've tested it right now
<asac> bluekuja: anyway ... don't try to remember "that it built at some point"
<asac> test now if it really builts in the state that you belive it builds
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: it builds -.-
<asac> yeah ... so where is the problem?
<asac> what patch didn't you apply?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I did the same things of yesterday
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) damn
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but yesterday failed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ..
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) with that error
<asac> yeah ... so lesson learned: "work organised ... review what you did ... ensure that you have a clean tree state before build" :)
<asac> ok lunch ... if things are pushed i can look after lunch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah, maybe I found the trick
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) now i used
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) autoconf 2.59
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) before 2.60
<asac> that should not be a big problem
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
<asac> if you changed autoconf you need to update the configure update checkin
<asac> remember that
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah, I'm pushing another update
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) with a comment
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: good lunch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ok, I found out what's wrong
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: running only autoconf, work without problems
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: running automake+autoconf fails
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that's it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it mess things up
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: so it should be ok to add a clean rule for that file, without messing everything up with configure
<asac> bluekuja: didn't we touch Makefile.am intentionally?
<asac> automake *should* work
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) automake works
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but automake + autoconf not
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) just tested it
<DarkSun88> Hi all
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) heya DarkSun88 :)
<DarkSun88> Hi bluekuja
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: automake is necessary
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for libs changes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in my opinion we can skip modifing configure.ac
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and add a clean rule
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) as we did for make_time.h
<asac> no
<asac> it should all work
<asac> we have to figure out
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I know that should work
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but i dont undersand why it mess things up
<asac> so now it works?
<asac> e.g. without updating makefiles?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yea
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: only *autoconf* works
<asac> i mean if you now build it succeeds?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yup
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I used a fresh copy
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I updated
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) with autoconf
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and worked
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) then
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I tried
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) with autoconf+automake
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) build fails
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) with @install.sh@
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) error
<asac> i mean is your current local copy working?
<asac> and have you run autoconf already
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: if I run autoconf on my local copy it fails
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I've tried on a fresh copy without running automake
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) then I moved to the bzr local branch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) (already automaked)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I updated with autoconf
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and --> build fails
<asac> how do you build?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: using pbuilder
<asac> yeah ... don't do that
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I test it in sid directly
<asac> use local copy
<asac> until you figure things out
<asac> only if all is done use pbuilder
<asac> otherwise you end up with something in pbuilder root that might be different from what you have locally
<asac> actually i would suggest that you don't build debian package
<asac> but try to build as normal
<asac> e.g. just manually use configure
<asac> and make
<asac> no debian/rules and nothgin
<asac> using pbuilder is just *too* confusing ... there are too many things that might fail
<asac> or might be not-obvious
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> 1st step ... get used to how to build sources without debian/rules
<asac> its far better to evaluate such things
<asac> e.g. things that are not directly related to debian packaging
<asac> checking for working aclocal-1.4... found
<asac> checking for working autoconf... found
<asac> checking for working automake-1.4... found
<asac> checking for working autoheader... found
<asac> -> use automake-1.4
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lets try with 1-4
<asac> for me it just works
<asac> at least the latest from bzr
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah, latest from bzr is the right one
<asac> asac@hector:~/ubuntu_motu/bluekuja/verlihub.debian$ bzr stat
<asac> modified: configure
<asac> unknown: share/sql/default_pi_plug.sql
<asac> so ... default_pi_plug.sql is not properly removed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: nope
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I removed everything
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) except it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: the question is...how?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you told me to not use a clean rule for it
<asac> we talked about that yesterday ... i am pretty sure
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) (I've removed it from the tree)
<asac> yes thats right
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but it stills get created
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mm
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I've investigated into sql.in file
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and into makefile.in
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) into /share/
<asac> yes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but it seems that its needed for the build
<asac> its generated
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) generated?
<asac> so it should be removed by distclean (-> make not rules)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ah yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) generated
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) right
<asac> its generated by configure
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) from .in
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: 		 share/sql/default_pi_plug.sql
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) sorry for II
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: share/sql/default_pi_plug.sql
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) is in makefile
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *configure
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) .in
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: if i remove it from there
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) (like i did for docs/Makefile)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it should be clena
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *clean
<asac> bluekuja: no you *have* to generate it
<asac> (while Makefile was just superfluous)
<asac> bluekuja: so you have to take care that it gets removed on distclean
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: that's not easy
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: in Makefile.in
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in /share
<asac> bluekuja: please look in share
<asac> what is missing there?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) there is a libtool distclean
<asac> there is a file missing
<asac> either its never been in there
<asac> or you removed it
<asac> by accident i guess
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: configure?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) makefile is there
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) makefile.in is there
<asac> no its not
<asac> there is no makefile.am
<asac> whatever happened to it
<asac> thats most likely the root cause for this
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: you said that .am can be named .in too
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g someone still use that
<asac> never said that
<asac> no
<asac> never
<asac> configure.ac == configure.in
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ahhh
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you're right
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) misunderstood
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: it has not been deleted
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) upstream didnt provide it
<asac> its not even in .upstream tree
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) because upstream didnt add it
<asac> yeah ... then we either have to do it on our own or we cannot package it
<asac> bug upstream
<asac> thats a mess
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah, gonna send a mail with all stuff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: how can we make a Makefile.am there?
<asac> dunno
<asac> you have to figure out what upstream intends to do
<asac> and then write one from scratch
<asac> bluekuja: you already know the basics ... but maybe you will figure out
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: mmm
<asac> http://verlihub.cvs.sourceforge.net/verlihub/verlihub/share/Makefile.in?revision=1.1&view=markup&pathrev=MAIN
<asac> you know how automake variables look like
<asac> they should be still findable in that file
<asac> so just extract those lines that are relevant from that dirty piece of shit
<asac> and add them to a Makefile.am
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
<asac> EXTRA_DIST
<asac> nobase_dist_data_DATA
<asac> nobase_data_DATA
<asac> maybe thats it
<asac> otherwise digg through the Makefile.in
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: done
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/86753
<asac> don't show me
<asac> work on it until it works :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: that's the makefile.am dropped by upstream
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<asac> where do you have it from?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: previous release
<asac> yeah then pull it in
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) they dropped it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for an error
<asac> bug them
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) now I add it
<asac> there package ftbfs
<asac> yes
<asac> where do you see that they dropped it "for an error" ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: netcelli told me it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) (developer)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g they forgot to add it
<asac> actually i hate to fix upstreams problem
<asac> they should fix it ... if they want to get distributed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) same, but in this case it's necessary
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) new release will have it
<asac> no ... usually i would just not package it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<asac> bluekuja: ask him if he can just check it into cvs?
<asac> now
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: he left
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: was on dc++
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: gonna mail him later
<asac> yeah
<asac> you can try the makefile.am
<asac> but please clean up indenting and remove commented cruft
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: anyway I think that maintainer should do this for a software he loves
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I used verlihub for years
<asac> bluekuja: yeah :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: you know what I mean :)
<asac> bluekuja: its your decision :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I think you did the same for mozilla stuff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<asac> dunno ... they never forget a file :)
<asac> at least not in something released
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: it builds
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) (not in pbuilder)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but I tried as you suggested
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) now I delete those comments inside makefile.am
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I push
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and I update with automake
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so it should be ready for you
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: where should I fix indenting?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you said before
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in which way
<asac> in such a way that it looks nice :)
<asac> but its not really critical
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) well it looks nice now
<asac> then fine
<asac> i just saw the pastebin
<asac> "no revisions to pull" atm
<asac> ok will look in a few minutes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) pushing
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and updating
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: done
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you can build
<asac> bluekuja: ok
<asac> now you have to remove the .sql file in distclean::
<asac> (in the new makefile:))
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac:
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) distclean:
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) -rm -f file
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) is right?
<asac> not really ... :) see what i wrote ;)
<asac> but you are close :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) distclean::
<asac> aha!
<asac> ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and under commands
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) let's do it
<asac> but give it a try
<asac> you can check after fakeroot ./debian/rules clean
<asac> if bzr stat yields zero output
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yea
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I get only
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) two modified files
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) makefile.am and .in
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) of course
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for the change
<asac> yes
<asac> looks good
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) no uknown
<asac> at last :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup^^
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: now I push it into bzr
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and I ping you when done
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: done
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: available for build now
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: target file `distclean' has both : and :: entries.  Stop.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: build failed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: distclean:
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) was ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) upstream's Makefile.in got only :
<asac> hmm
<asac> so using distclean: works?
<asac> then use that
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) need to push
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 2 more revisions
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
<asac> bluekuja: did you push the messed distclean revision already?
<asac> otherwise you can still uncommit locally
<asac> so we don't have too much garbage checkins in published repo :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) already pushed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :/
<asac> ah ok
<asac> no problem
<asac> remember to test before pushing in future
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> please remember to remember :)
<asac> as well ;)
<asac> 15:18 < asac> but give it a try
<asac> 15:18 < asac> you can check after fakeroot ./debian/rules clean
<asac> 15:18 < asac> if bzr stat yields zero output
<asac> so why did your test work?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) dunno
<asac> or didn't you test at all?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it worked
<asac> ha
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) no
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it definitely worked
<asac> that is plainly not true
<asac> why should it stop
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I'm sure
<asac> yeah ... after all computers are deterministic
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that it worked
<asac> so if it worked back then ... it *will* work now
<asac> its ok :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I'm checking
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) with :
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) instead of ::
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) if it works
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I push
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and we are ok
<asac> your one big "missing feature" is working organized and thoughtful
<asac> bluekuja: double check!
<asac> even triple check
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah
<asac> branch locally to see if it works if you start with bzr
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: at school same
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
<asac> bluekuja: but i think you will fix your "missing feature" :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah, it will be great!
<asac> bluekuja: but i think you will not fix it until i let you chew on your own dirty mess for 24 hours :)
<asac> otherwise you don't see the tradeoff :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
<asac> i mean you don't feel the pain :)
<asac> that fast actions cause
<asac> so better try to fix it so I can help right away :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: well, i'm a little less superficial
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g having clean files there doesnt matter
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you know  what I mean
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> bluekuja: if it doesn't matter now
<asac> you will run into serious troubles later
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah
<asac> bluekuja: i just help you to get things clean
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: keep doing it please
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) need to do everything perfect
<asac> so the package becomes a joy and ease to maintain ;)
<asac> bluekuja: yeah ... but try to help me as well :) ... by thinking/checking/double checking :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah, sounds good! :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: worked
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) now it doesnt fail
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) with @install.sh@
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) too
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) GREAT
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) woohoo
<asac> yeah
<asac> hope you checked that before you pushed
<asac> because i already received your push :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: not pushed yet
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> oh right
<asac> that was the makefile.am stuff
<asac> ok ... take your time testing
<asac> branch locally (e.g. bzr branch /path/to/local/dir/ /path/to/new/test/dir
<asac> )
<asac> hehe
<asac> and so on
<asac> :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah done
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: i tested with branch local copy
<asac> yeah ... dif you clean
<asac> did you clean and look at bzr stat
<asac> ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: clean
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: i'm leaving
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) really late
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I've pushed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) all
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) should be ok to build now
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) be back later
<asac> yeah ... i will be away for the weekend :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) (1 hour)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) same
<asac> at the sea
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) same
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
<asac> i will look if its fine then I will push
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bbl
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> otherwise ... time in on our side :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bbl 1 hour
<JonathanArg> hola a todos
<JonathanArg> qtal
<JonathanArg> alguien habla espaol
<JonathanArg> hola estan
<JonathanArg> me contestan por favor
* bluekuja back
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 0_0
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) who is JonathanArg
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: was it ok?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol, asac already left for beach :P
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) freeflying, heya
<freeflying> bluekuja: hi
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<javierder> hi bluekuja
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) heya javierder
<javierder> hey. do you remember the package i was working on? well, there's a big issue around that. i found out that theres a similar proyect and talked with the people from that similar proyect
<javierder> they told me the one i was working on (torrentswapper) was a copy of their proyect with bundled spyware...
<javierder> and also told me they where working in a package for ubuntu. i told them to contact me when they have it ready, and they did sent the package to me.
<javierder> this package is called Tribler. i'm testing it now. what should i do with it? send it to who?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) phone, one mom
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) two fathers?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) done
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, huh? :D
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) javierder, send it to me
<javierder> ok
<javierder> your email is...?
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: you said, one mom :P
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, lol
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) javierder, bluekuja@ubuntu/edubuntu
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) javierder, please orig.tar.gz
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) dsc
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and diff.gz
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<javierder> bluekuja, they sent me only the .deb.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) javierder, -.-
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that's bad
<javierder> i'll ask them for that data. np
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) javierder, send it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I check something
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but i need those for a complete review
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, are you a packager too?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, for ebuilds?
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, I'm interested in learning them
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, also for the group you work
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) as far as its related to torrents
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and other p2p
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) apps
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it's not hard :)
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) i'd say is more easy than packaging deb stuff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, cool
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, do you any guide?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) javierder, I dont think that this is a good desc:
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) The fastest way of social file sharing
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Homepage: http://www.tribler.org
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it has to be rich
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) http://devmanual.gentoo.org
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) of points
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, nice
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, is all based on bash
<javierder> bluekuja, ok. i'll send them an email with what we need (orig.tar.gz and diff.gz) and ask them for a better description
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) javierder, wait
<javierder> ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) checking other stuff
<javierder> np
<javierder> let me know
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) javierder, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/86799
<javierder> those are warnings and erros in the package?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, how does gentoo administrate uploads?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) javierder, yea
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) javierder, the package have to be lintian/linda clean
<javierder> bluekuja, ok, thanks! how did you get those errors?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *to start*
<javierder> bluekuja, ok.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) javierder, and I'm sure that they didnt follow python policy
<javierder> bluekuja, ok. i'll talk to them and probably do the package myself :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) javierder, look at control file
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) there's no python version
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) nothing
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bluekuja: well, it's very different from debian/ubuntu, you don't upload anything, only ebuilds
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and to do that, you have to be a developer or some dev have to commit them for you
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, and who can upload ebuils?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah something like sponsors
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, is there a policy to follow?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) or programs like lintian?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to verify if everything is correct
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g how can i test that my ebuild is ok
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) well, you can run repoman, and obviously you have to test the ebuild installing it :)
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) repoman will only catch small things, like bad deps, missing variables, etc etc
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, to say "it works"
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it should only install?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g I do an ebuild, it installs correctly
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) install + test if the app works
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, cool
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that's seems to be easier than debian/ubuntu
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) where there are a lot of checks to do
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, how many ebuilds you did to become a developer?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) javierder, please read policy manual
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) javierder, before doing python packages
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 4 or 5, but before you become a dev you need to find a mentor, and take two quizzes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) two quizzes?
<javierder> bluekuja, yes. i didn't do that package. tribler developer sent me that package.
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) two exams, whatever you want to call them :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, exams-question then
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, like?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) javierder, oki, well remember to provide me
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) .orig
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) dsc
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and diff.gz
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) not the deb itself
<javierder> ok, great.
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/sunrise/wiki/SunriseFaq#HowcanIbecomeaGentoodevelopernow
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76,  cool
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, well If I decide to start with it, should you be able to mentor me?
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) negative, i can't mentor yet
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, y?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you're a devel
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) why you cannot?
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) because i'm not 6 months old yet
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh :D
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) how manu months you have?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *many
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 4 iirc
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) aww
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but i've been doing things like 1 year ago
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) nice
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, I was a fedora maintainer while ago
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) why did you left?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but I've been inactive for 4 month
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and my account is deleted
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) -.-
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, I gonna restart, I think
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) need to review fedora policy
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) slacker *g*
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, slacker?
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup, why you've been inactive?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, well, I wasnt really happy
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) no sotisfactions
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that's it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and I could spend more time there
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *not
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and with ubuntu/debian you got what you want?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it's another world
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) heh, then i don't recommend gentoo :)
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) on net-p2p we don't have too much to do
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, in fact no activities?
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) well, we don't have a channel for torrent stuff, for example :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, :D
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) or p2p either
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) all in one channel?
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) well, we have some channels, but not for p2p, we don't need one
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, aww
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, mailing list yes?
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for p2p? no
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) as i said, it's not the same :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, really different from here
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, how doesn uploads works?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g what do you upload?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g which authentication do you use
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g where are upload reports?
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) authentication? :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, yes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) gpg key?
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) upload reports? :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, do you use gpg key?
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) we don't use gpg signed things yet
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so everyone can upload?
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) some ppl does, but its not mandatory
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) err, no, well, to access the tree you need your ssh key allowed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ooh
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so by ssh
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) like bzr in fact
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, how long does it take to become a gentoo devel?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and developers with less than 6 months of activity cannot upload for a new contributor?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g you can upload only for yourself
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) well, first you need to do things :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, like?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) new ebuilds
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and so on
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ?
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and no, you can upload things for other ppl
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah, or fix bugs, and those things
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76,  nice to sou you can sponsor
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in fact
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *so
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I thought only 6 month older devels can do it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, where gentoo's irc is hosted?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) javierder, let me know how things will go
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) javierder, if you want to do it better
<javierder> bluekuja, ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) javierder, as far as I already know you
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and not the other guy
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<javierder> bluekuja, yes, probably i'll do it. i told him what needs to be done, and that i can do it.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) sounds good
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, what does gentoo's users use to fetch ebuilds?
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) irc is at freenode
(armin76/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and rsync
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) armin76, rsync for ebuilds'?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) nice
<DarkSun88> G'night
!RichiH:*! Hi all. The space shuttle will launch in 8 minutes. Join #space or #astronomy if you are interested. As always, thanks for flying freenode :)
<DarkSun88> Hi
<bluekuja> heya Vorian
<bluekuja> asac: heya!!!!!!!
<asac> bluekuja: ole andrea
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> how are you man?
<asac> tanned :)
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> this weekend brought a bit relief to my shoulder pain ... so pretty great
<asac> lets see how long :)
<bluekuja> heheeh
<bluekuja> same
<bluekuja> I returned yesterday too
<bluekuja> but I was a little less sleepy
<bluekuja> went to sleep at 6 o'clock
<bluekuja> saturday
<bluekuja> :P
<asac> oh
<asac> hope you had fun :)
<bluekuja> yeah! of course
<bluekuja> it was a nice party
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: I'm leaving for a while, do you have a minute for a fast verlihub build?
<bluekuja> I've tested it
<bluekuja> and seems ok
<bluekuja> need only your check
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> bluekuja: sure
<bluekuja> thanks alex
<bluekuja> brb
<asac> bluekuja: ok we don't have manpages for any binary ... if thats intentional, we can live with it for now. But should definitly by fixed asap
<bluekuja> asac: back
<bluekuja> yes, it's intentional
<bluekuja> for next release I can add them
<asac> k
<asac> bluekuja: is verlihub NEW in debian?
<bluekuja> asac: yeah
<asac> k
<bluekuja> asac: NEW queue seems to be huge now
<bluekuja> damn
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> i don't think so ... :)
<asac> bluekuja: which packages did we upload to debian that are already in debian/ubuntu ?
<asac> i just would like to ensure that these things are landing in ubuntu as well :)
<bluekuja> fische not
<bluekuja> 2 weeks
<bluekuja> and it's not in ubuntu
<bluekuja> yet
<bluekuja> ctorrent and bitstorm yes
<bluekuja> they are ok
<bluekuja> but fische seems to be not synced
<bluekuja> (is NEW so it has to be synced automatically)
<bluekuja> I think that verlihub wont be synced too
<bluekuja> 20 of june is coming
<bluekuja> and I dont think that queue will be done for that date
<bluekuja> asac: why fische is not in ubuntu too?
<asac> new processing is currently slow
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> diff-ext is still there
<bluekuja> one week
<bluekuja> asac: can you see why fische is not in ubuntu?
<asac> its probably stuck in the NEW queue
<asac> as lots of other things
<bluekuja> ubuntu NEW?
<bluekuja> let me see
<bluekuja> asac: nope
<bluekuja> not in queue
<asac> you have link for queue?
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+queue
<bluekuja> asac: when verlihub is in NEW queue
<bluekuja> I can package verlihub-stats
<bluekuja> ?
<bluekuja> e.g pushing it to new queue too
<bluekuja> or we have to wait that verlihub is i
<bluekuja> *in
<asac> no
<asac> you can push right away
<bluekuja> cool
<asac> bluekuja: verlihub is currently streaming up
<bluekuja> asac: what you mean with "streaming up"?
<asac> guess :)
<bluekuja> mm
<bluekuja> asac: you mean something like pushing?
<bluekuja> for building you say spinning
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> so that's not
<asac> yeah
<asac> push
<asac> actually its up now .)
<bluekuja> great!! :)
<bluekuja> should receive mail soon
<bluekuja> asac: I start doing verlihub-stats
<bluekuja> and when done I push everything on bzr
<bluekuja> as alwais
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> it's a small package, hope there wont be problems
<asac> sure
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> lets see how much you have learned :)
<asac> at least you are not a novice packager anymore imo :)
<bluekuja> yup! :)
<bluekuja> I try to do a perfect package now
<bluekuja> asac: please Bug#428376 on debian
<bluekuja> #428376
<bluekuja> debian #428376
<asac> debian bug 428376
<asac> hmm ubotu wake up!
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> severity: serious
<bluekuja> aww
<bluekuja> asac: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=%23428376
<bluekuja> asac: what can be?
<bluekuja> works for me
<asac> http://buildd.debian.org/pkg.cgi?pkg=fische
<asac> it doesn't build on most archs
<asac> does blur.c contain assembler code?
<bluekuja> let me see
<bluekuja> asac: yes
<bluekuja> asac: should we restrict the arch for now?
<bluekuja> e.g waiting upstream
<asac> i think so
<bluekuja> it's the only think we can do
<bluekuja> for now
<bluekuja> *thing
<bluekuja> asac: only i386?
<asac> amd64 appears to work, right?
<bluekuja> ah yup
<bluekuja> so i386,amd64
<asac> bluekuja: i should test it for amd64 first
<asac> will do so after lunch
<bluekuja> asac: ok, I start branching out
<bluekuja> fische
<bluekuja> again
<bluekuja> so It's ready after the fix
<bluekuja> and your test
<bluekuja> asac: let me know when the test is done
<bluekuja> so I can push to bzr
<bluekuja> lunch
<bluekuja> heya DktrKranz
<DktrKranz> heya
<DktrKranz> did you prepare that debdiff?
<bluekuja> yeaaaaaaaa
<bluekuja> already uploaded
<bluekuja> to lp
<DktrKranz> nice :)
<bluekuja> I've added another patch
<DktrKranz> what about debian?
<bluekuja> and pushed there
<bluekuja> lets ask asac about it
<bluekuja> asac: we have a patch to apply in a debian package
<bluekuja> can we do a non-maintainer upload?
<bluekuja> asac: or only official maintainer can?
<asac> bluekuja: NMU is discouraged ... send patch to bts and see if he responses
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, already done
<bluekuja> freeflying_: you there?
<freeflying_> bluekuja: hey
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> do you have a min for:
<bluekuja> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gmail-notify/+bug/119752
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Launchpad bug 119752 in gmail-notify "Merge gmail-notify 1.6.1-3 from debian unstable" [Medium,Confirmed] 
<bluekuja> I've added two patches
<bluekuja> to fix two bugs
<bluekuja> in lp
<bluekuja> you should check if everything is ok
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> grab the sources from lp
<bluekuja> not from dad or mom
<bluekuja> as far as it's not an official merge
<bluekuja> freeflying_, of course use diff2
<bluekuja> last post in the report
<bluekuja> freeflying_, is it ok?
<freeflying_> bluekuja: check it
<bluekuja> ok :)
<freeflying_> bluekuja: uploading
<bluekuja> freeflying_, great! :)
<bluekuja> remember to add a comment to the bug, so I remember to mark it as fix released
<bluekuja> when hits the archive
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<bluekuja> heya DarkSun88
<bluekuja> asac: tested on amd64?
<DarkSun88> Hello bluekuja
<DarkSun88> Hi asac
<bluekuja> asac: tell me when you're back
<asac> bluekuja: i don't know how to test actually
<bluekuja> asac: I think it's necessary to build it only
<asac> bluekuja: ?
<asac> so how can i test it?
<bluekuja> asac: I think only building
<bluekuja> the package
<bluekuja> on amd64
<bluekuja> it fails on building
<bluekuja> with other archs
<asac> amd64 fails?
<asac> no
<asac> it built :)
<bluekuja> asac: no
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> anyway ... HOW to test this piece of software
<bluekuja> it builds great on i386/amd64
<asac> if it doesn nothing, then why have we packaged it :)
<asac> actually, now that i see that there is assembler code going on, i really want to see it work on amd64
<bluekuja> asac: oh how to test the progra,
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> run fische
<bluekuja> and follow
<bluekuja> the istructions
<bluekuja> for your sound device
<bluekuja> asac: works here
<bluekuja> asac: anyway it fails on *building*
<bluekuja> so we just have to restrict the arch
<bluekuja> to i386/amd64
<asac> bluekuja: it works ... but somehow it looks like ... aehm crap :)
<asac> anyway
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> asac: it's an alpha for now
<bluekuja> it will progress
<bluekuja> with next releases
<bluekuja> asac: I'm sure
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> we will work closely with idefixs
<bluekuja> so we will have good results
<asac> anyway, would be nice if upstream could try to do something more portable as fallback
<asac> no asm :)
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> gonna comunicate it
<bluekuja> to idefixs
<bluekuja> asac: I'm leaving for an hour
<bluekuja> when I'm back
<bluekuja> I push those changes
<bluekuja> (arch: i386, amd64)
<bluekuja> to bzr
<bluekuja> so we can close that odd bug
<bluekuja> bbl
<bluekuja> asac: back
<bluekuja> asac: I modify arch and I push to bzr
<bluekuja> for you
<bluekuja> asac: done
<bluekuja> asac: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/fische/debian
<bluekuja> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/fische/main.autotools
<bluekuja> asac: is possible to push verlihub and fische in ubuntu?
<bluekuja> e.g manually
<asac> we could do that ... though I am unsure if that will speed things up
<asac> i will think about it
<asac> maybe i wil push them tomorrow
<bluekuja> asac: on 20 june, ubuntu will close the syncs
<bluekuja> and I dont think they will be in
<bluekuja> for that date
<bluekuja> new queue is huge now
<bluekuja> asac: can you please check last commit on bzr for fische?
<bluekuja> so we can close that bug
<asac> will do after core hours
<asac> 3h i guess
<bluekuja> sounds great
<bluekuja> asac: later I gonna fix another bug for ctorrent
<bluekuja> nothing bad
<bluekuja> but a bad package desc
<bluekuja> has been reported
<bluekuja> so I gonna implement it and add changes to bzr
<bluekuja> so we can fix it too
<asac> bluekuja: i guess that unstable packages don't get synched for a few days and only if they don't contain RC bugs
<asac> how old is ctorrent=?
<bluekuja> asac: ctorrent is in ubuntu correctly
<bluekuja> asac: fische 2 weeks in unstable
<asac> bluekuja: yes ... but has rc bugs
<asac> was ctorrent an initial sync or an update?
<bluekuja> initial
<bluekuja> asac: anyway after new fische update will be pushed it will be ok
<bluekuja> as far as we have only working archs
<bluekuja> brb
<asac> bluekuja: yes
<asac> hope so too :)
<bluekuja> back
<bluekuja> asac: I start fixing ctorrent desc
<bluekuja> so it's all ready for you later
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> javamaniac, heya
<bluekuja> javierder, heya too!
<bluekuja> javierder, any news for that package?
<bluekuja> asac: ok done, both packages are ok
<bluekuja> gonna ping you this evening
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> asac: do you have a minute for those packages now?
<asac> yeah ... wait
<bluekuja> asac: if you need urls
<bluekuja> just tell me
<asac> i have it all branched here already
<bluekuja> great
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> actually you should try to keep lines small in changelog (e.g. 70 columns)
<asac> but not a problem now
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> hmm
<asac> dpkg-source: error: `i386,' is not a legal architecture stringhttps://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/index.php?20148
<asac> ups
<asac> dpkg-source: error: `i386,' is not a legal architecture string
<asac> have you tried to build?
<asac> bluekuja: ^^^
<asac> fix it :)
<bluekuja> asac: oh :D
<bluekuja> let me fix
<asac> please test before pushing
<bluekuja> yeah, sorry
<bluekuja> was sure of it
<asac> k
<bluekuja> asac: why is it bad?
<bluekuja> asac: dpkg-architecture -L
<bluekuja> i386
<bluekuja> ia64
<bluekuja> alpha
<bluekuja> amd64
<bluekuja> asac: need to delete ,
<asac> syntax
<bluekuja> ","
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> it should be i386 amd64
<bluekuja> fixing
<bluekuja> asac: done
<bluekuja> is ok now
<bluekuja> brb
<bluekuja> back
<bluekuja> asac: is it ok?
<asac> yes ... can you give me link to orig.tar.gz please?
<asac> or at best the md5sum of current orig.tar.gz
<bluekuja> asac: yea
<asac> ?
<asac> i need the md5sum now :)
<bluekuja> asac: e992595ca79d12fbcd77778203d45817
<asac> thats the md5sum of whats on ftp?
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> asac: debian ftp
<asac> can you build with bzr bd in sid?
<bluekuja> asac: doesnt have sid installed right now
<bluekuja> I can try on pbuilder
<bluekuja> if its the same
<bluekuja> for you
<bluekuja> with bzr branch
<asac> exceptions.ValueError: invalid Debian version string
<asac> i get that in sid
<asac> which is completely insane
<bluekuja> invalid debian version string?!
<bluekuja> mm
<asac> bzr bd really sucks
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> in this case you should try manually
<asac> uploading
<bluekuja> great
<asac> yeah ... anyway it sucks
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> hard
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> I usually dont use bzr bd
<bluekuja> only manual
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> probably its because of python2.4
<asac> lets see
<asac> bluekuja: how do you do it manually?
<bluekuja> asac: the build you mean?
<bluekuja> of the branch?
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> just branching out
<bluekuja> deleting bzr dir
<bluekuja> and building
<asac> yeah
<asac> but thats bad
<asac> i mean you cannot easily push changes to bzr
<bluekuja> well, yeah
<bluekuja> but I work in two dirs with same data
<bluekuja> so I can easily move changes
<asac> bluekuja: you don't need to remove bzr dir
<asac> you can just use -i.bzr
<bluekuja> thanks for the hint
<asac> to ignore it and not include in in diff.gz
<asac> anyway ... its bad to branch debian dir inside extracted orig
<asac> but maybe one should really stick to the "fully-blown" layout until bzr bd is decent
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> but I workaround it using two dirs
<bluekuja> of course
<bluekuja> I dont have bzr log
<bluekuja> or status
<bluekuja> at the end
<bluekuja> but thanks for that hint
<bluekuja> asac: can you check ctorrent-enhanced too?
<bluekuja> a guy reported a bug regarding desc
<bluekuja> so I fixed it
<bluekuja> it's everything on bzr
<bluekuja> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/ctorrent-enhanced/debian.source
<bluekuja> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bluekuja/ctorrent-enhanced/upstream.source
<asac> bluekuja: yeah ... thats low prio. We shouldn't upload for any minor bug reported. Lets wait at least some time to other bugs sum up
<bluekuja> asac: oh ok
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> its good to fix in bzr
<bluekuja> asac: let me know if you decide to push verlihub/fische into ubuntu
<asac> you can tag the bug "pending"
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> whats with verlihub?
<asac> how old in debian? build everywhere? and RC bugs?
<asac> verlihub is still in NEW?
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> but it wont be in
<bluekuja> for 20 of june
<asac> on top or on bottom of NEW?
<bluekuja> bottom
<bluekuja> last one
<bluekuja> :P
<asac> 9 hours
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> look at the list
<bluekuja> is HUGE
<bluekuja> 1 week first one
<asac> look how bad my memory is ... i don't remember uploading it even :)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> asac: so in my opinion you can upload to ubuntu too
<bluekuja> so we can have it in gutsy
<asac> ok ... i think i will upload both ... if fische now builds properly
<bluekuja> asac: ok great :)
<bluekuja> asac: can you please check if its a bug?
<bluekuja> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ssmtp/+bug/86425
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Launchpad bug 86425 in ssmtp "smtp authentication fail if the password contains a ":"" [Low,Confirmed] 
<bluekuja> asac: just need to know if we can call it a bug
<asac> the title sounds like a bug
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> I just need to know if is a bug
<bluekuja> if yes, the patch is ok
<asac> why wouldn't it be a bug?
<bluekuja> because a guy is saying it's not
<bluekuja> persia tagged it as a patch
<bluekuja> so I dont see why it should be a bug
<bluekuja> *should not
<asac> i don't see that anybody claims that its not a bug
<bluekuja> on irc
<bluekuja> via pm
<asac> who?
<bluekuja> asac:
<bluekuja> <vil> the patch is fine
<bluekuja> <vil> but I don't believe it is a bug
<asac> he should post his concerns to the bug
<asac> if he didn't give any reasons then it can safely be ignored
<bluekuja> he's not sure
<bluekuja> of it
<bluekuja> so I asked you about it
<asac> he?
<bluekuja> <vil> pls, ask someone else if he can confirm that it's a bug
<asac> i mean ... if he is not sure he can almost certainly be ignored
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> asac: I need to someone to push it ^^
<asac> who is vil?
<bluekuja> a MOTU
<asac> please subscribe universe sponsors as suggested
<bluekuja> already done
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> then lets wait a bit
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> actually i am in universe and main sponsors group  :)
<bluekuja> yeah!
<asac> maybe i should see if there is anything i can do in a free minute :)
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> but as said, i thiunk its beneficial if your patches are pushed by someone else
<asac> so you get more backup on MOTU application
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> I'm working with a lot of sponsors atm
<asac> nice
<asac> whoelse?
<bluekuja> but of course you and freeflying and persia are the ones who are helping me the most
<asac> oh talking about freeflying ... he asked me to sponsor for debian at some point iirc
<asac> maybe should look into my mailbox
<asac> whats his email?
<bluekuja> it seems that he lost his sponsor
<bluekuja> zhengphenghou@ubuntu.com
<bluekuja> I think
<bluekuja> asac: he started the NM process
<bluekuja> and had to leave it
<bluekuja> in the middle
<bluekuja> asac: fische built
<bluekuja> on i386
<bluekuja> amd64 is installed
<bluekuja> I dont know why if he's trying to build on mips
<bluekuja> *its
<bluekuja> ah ok, it skipped
<bluekuja> those archs
<bluekuja> in the right way
<asac> i will review buildd logs tomorrow
<bluekuja> asac: sounds great
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: going to sleep?
<asac> no ... but i go to minor mode :)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> asac: maybe I will come to berlin this summer
<bluekuja> where do you live exactly?
<asac> i live in hamburg
<asac> berlin is 1:40h by high-speed train :)
<bluekuja> asac: ooh cool
<bluekuja> maybe I can come there too
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> asac: vil uploaded my packages and now they are on his packages list...
<bluekuja> https://launchpad.net/~vil/+packages
<bluekuja> asac: that's not possible.....................
<bluekuja> asac: what can I do now?
<asac> bluekuja: which package do you mean?
<bluekuja> jigdo
<bluekuja> and ssmtp
<bluekuja> I worked on them adding three patches
<bluekuja> and now they are there
<bluekuja> -.-
<bluekuja> asac: he doesnt know how to upload an update
<asac> whats his lp id?
<bluekuja> https://launchpad.net/~vil
<bluekuja> asac: I really dont know how I managed to assign those packages to him
<bluekuja> *he
<asac> he just uploaded deliberately ... which is ok ... however, he should have given credit
<bluekuja> vil> so how do I sign it, when chanlog entry is yours?
<asac> i will talk to dholbach
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> i don't think he wanted to do any harm
<asac> but its definitly not nice not to give credit
<bluekuja> asac: in fact my work vanished
<bluekuja> and that's not nice
<asac> he neither gave credit to the initial patch developer nor to you
<bluekuja> exactly
<bluekuja> asac: those package will never be assigned to me?
<asac> technically not until a new revision with you in changelog gets uploaded
<bluekuja> damn -.-
<bluekuja> asac: in fact my changelog entry has been deleted
<asac> i know that its not good ... but hey, its not the most important thing in the world. Just remember the bug number so you can prove your contribution
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> it has been closed
<bluekuja> by that upload
<asac> most likely i will tell him that he shouldn't sponsor in future
<asac> if he doesn't konw how to sponsor
<asac> but i will talk to dholbach first
<asac> maybe he will educate him about that he did wrong
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> bluekuja: actually in ubuntu motu, a package does not belong to someone in a hard fashion
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> so the "maintained" package list is not what one has to count on
<asac> its not worth that much ... and is not directly related to the level of your contributions
<asac> keeping the bug numbers is good for you MOTU applications though
<asac> ... and should be more than enough
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, you're absolutely right
<bluekuja> anyway I hope someone will do something
<bluekuja> so it wont happen again
<asac> yeah ... i don't think he will do it wrong again
<asac> actually he asked you before ... so he tried
<asac> he should have asked on -motu though
<asac> its hard to prevent it in general ... but yes, its not nice :)
<bluekuja> asac: I think he used
<bluekuja> <vil> most of the time, I say debuild -S and it does all that I need :
<bluekuja> debuild -S
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> asac: bugs has been closed right now
<asac> bluekuja: yes ... so the result is still ok :) ... the bugs are fixed
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> I'm just sad^^
<asac> don't be sad ... glitches happen
<bluekuja> yeah, but usually I except to work with someone that knows what he's doing
<bluekuja> I think that you never did errors like that
<asac> expect you mean :)
<asac> hopefully not :)
<bluekuja> yeah expect
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> lets get over it ... tomorrow is a new great day ... and vid will definitly get his share of education :)
<bluekuja> I hope so
<bluekuja> and please talk to daniel
<asac> i definitly will
<bluekuja> thanks
<asac> no problem
<asac> do you want to help on packaging a great package?
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> what is it?
<asac> http://releases.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/granparadiso/alpha5/source/
<bluekuja> 33 MB??
<bluekuja> 0_0
<asac> its firefox 3
<bluekuja> cooool
<asac> actually we maintain a firefox-trunk (cvs snapshot) in bzr ... we try to work closely together with mozilla project to get alpha/beta releases out to the masses
<asac> so we agreed to package a firefox-preview package
<asac> which we will update on every milestone release
<bluekuja> that's a nice idea!
<bluekuja> to push in debian or ubuntu?
<asac> ubuntu only
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> debian is not allowed to ship firefox brand :)
<bluekuja> oh why?
<bluekuja> license?
<asac> yeah ... for the same reason that they ship iceweasel
<asac> they don't bother to get mozilla approval of patches
<asac> which we do
<bluekuja> ah :) someone started packaging it already?
<asac> bluekuja: https://code.launchpad.net/~asac
<asac> there is a trunk bzr archive
<asac> a firefox-trunk package is in the mozillateam preview archive
<asac> what now needs to be done is to branch from the trunk bzr ... and create a "preview" or granparadiso branch
<asac> with renamed packages et al.
<bluekuja> mmm
<bluekuja> seems easy to do
<bluekuja> but it will be hard
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> :)
<asac> hehe
<bluekuja> asac: going to bed
<asac> bluekuja: night ... will do the same
<bluekuja> asac: tomorrow we will finish with verli and fische
<bluekuja> in ubuntu
<asac> yes
<bluekuja> asac: I wish you a good night
<bluekuja> I wont sleep for hours thinking of lost packages
<bluekuja> hahahaha
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> I'm jk
<asac> bluekuja: yeah ... i guess thats the right attitude :)
<asac> bluekuja: at least you are not a maintainer that doesn't care ;)
<bluekuja> yeah :)
<asac> anyway ... nothing to loose sleep over
<bluekuja> asac: I've decided to apply for MOTU after 20 uploads from now on
<bluekuja> 1 year experience
<bluekuja> and I feel myself ready inside
<asac> bluekuja: that looks decent
<bluekuja> asac: I hope that you will help me with it
<bluekuja> as other sponsors will do
<asac> actually i don't think you don't need that many ... but lets see how quick your error-rate drops
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: I'll keep working on merges for a while
<bluekuja> (they are really important while applying)
<bluekuja> asac: I'm off now :)
<bluekuja> see you tomorrow!
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: heya!
<asac> bluekuja: morning
<bluekuja> morning :)
<bluekuja> asac: do you have a minute for those?
<bluekuja> would be nice to do diff-ext too
<asac> what is with diff-ext?
<bluekuja> is still in queue
<bluekuja> http://buildd.debian.org/pkg.cgi?pkg=fische
<bluekuja> asac: what dholbach said?
<asac> he talked to vil ... who admitted his fault
<bluekuja> he pinged me
<asac> dholbach? or vil?
<bluekuja> vil
<bluekuja> but I was away
<asac> then pong him
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> yup, just did
<bluekuja> asac: to upload verli, fische and diff-ext we should apply ubuntu versions?
<asac> i will figure out
<bluekuja> because if you upload normally you'll get wrong version unstable
<bluekuja> asac: did you ping security guys for deluge-torrent?
<bluekuja> it should be done in ubuntu too
<asac> he? i can't remember about deluge-torrent ... please give me a hint
<bluekuja> they pushed libtorrent-rasterbar into deluge-torrent
<bluekuja> without needing to have it packaged
<bluekuja> so there is a lib folder inside
<asac> ah right :)
<bluekuja> deluge's upstream
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: I told you that because a guy is asking to package a new release
<bluekuja> and I think we should report that
<asac> at best we would make deluge build against system libtorrent
<bluekuja> asac: I dont think he will build correctly
<bluekuja> is completely based on that lib
<bluekuja> all features
<bluekuja> so if he build against system libtorrent
<bluekuja> I dont know if he will work properly
<asac> you have a libtorrent-rasterbar package somewhere?
<bluekuja> let me see
<bluekuja> mmm...nope
<bluekuja> I havent it
<bluekuja> I dont have any source too
<DarkSun88> Salve
<bluekuja> DarkSun88, heyaaaaaaaaaa
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> be ready for later
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<bluekuja> great day
<bluekuja> great meeting
<bluekuja> :)
<DarkSun88> Yes i know.
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: vil pmed me
<bluekuja> he said he's sorry for stealing my work
<asac> bluekuja: yeah ... he really didn't ment to do any harm :)
<bluekuja> asac: yup :)
<bluekuja> asac: he wants to advocate me on my MOTU application ^^
<bluekuja> when I'll do it
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: did you see freeflying today?
<asac> no
<asac> bluekuja: cool ... so vils glitch actually brought more good than bad :)
<bluekuja> asac: hehe yeah!
<bluekuja> I lost two packages, but I found a new sponsor
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> good deal :)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: let me know when you have decided how we can sync them
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> bluekuja: yeah we need ubuntu version
<bluekuja> asac: yeah
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: want me to di it on bzr?
<bluekuja> or it can mess up things
<bluekuja> for next debian releases?
<asac> no ... use 1ubuntu1
<bluekuja> asac: on bzr?
<asac> yes, why not?
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> ah
<bluekuja> asac: let me do it
<asac> you have to fix distribution in changelog
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> and maintainer et al
<bluekuja> why maintainer?
<asac> which is why a new changelog entry is justified
<bluekuja> asac: maintainer change is not needed
<bluekuja> only version
<bluekuja> and release
<asac> bluekuja: you are XSBC-Original-Maintainer
<asac> i don't know :/ ... maybe its ok to keep you in maintainer field as well
<asac> maybe ask on motu
<bluekuja> asac: it's new
<asac> new?
<bluekuja> on ubuntu
<bluekuja> so I dont have to change
<asac> bluekuja: i mean its ment to be synched from debian at some point
<bluekuja> maintainer
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> hmmm ... actually i am not sure ... better ask on -motu
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> if it were synced, the maintainer would be changed as well
<asac> ask if you are the debian maintainer and ubuntu maintainer if you still need to change maintainer: field to MOTU
<bluekuja> asked
<bluekuja> let's see
<bluekuja> asac: so we should wait to get it into debian
<bluekuja> and then sync
<bluekuja> that guy said it will be processed soon
<bluekuja> into new queue
<asac> who is that guy?
<bluekuja> he said he knows one of the ftp-masters
<bluekuja> man-di> bluekuja: he is currently at Debcamp, I'm sure it will be processed soon
<bluekuja> asac: I can ask a sync for fische for now
<bluekuja> while we wait diff-ext and verli
<bluekuja> to get in
<bluekuja> asac: ok?
<asac> yes go ahead
<bluekuja> asac: ok
<bluekuja> asac: I create the report on lp
<bluekuja> asac: and I give you the link
<bluekuja> so you can ack it
<asac> bluekuja: actually i think that a sync request is not needed
<asac> (though I am probably the wrong person to ask)
<bluekuja> asac: Hobbsee said me
<bluekuja> that when a package is in debian
<bluekuja> we can just request a sync
<bluekuja> and we're done
<asac> yes ... but currently they are still automatically imported
<bluekuja> yeah
<asac> i was told that I only should request a sync if automatic imports are turned of
<asac> f
<asac> (at least when i did that last time) :)
<bluekuja> so maybe fische wasnt synced
<bluekuja> for that build problems
<asac> exactly
<asac> now that it builds fine
<asac> it should be in soon
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> yeah, that's absolutely right
<asac> probably 1-2 days i guess
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> as far as what that guy said
<bluekuja> verlihub should be in in 1-2 days too
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> in debian
<bluekuja> I dont believe it
<bluekuja> but we will see
<bluekuja> |Element|, did you see freeflying?
<|Element|> bluekuja: sorryi didn't
<bluekuja> |Element|, oh ok tnx :)
<|Element|> if i see him, i will tell him
<bluekuja> thanks
<|Element|> bluekuja: )
<bluekuja> :)
<DarkSun88> E che palle pero` sto bashelier
<DarkSun88> Ha anche bip.
<bluekuja> asac: a package that directly depends on OpenSSL, can be packaged?
<bluekuja> (bsd license)
<asac> yes
<asac> what kind of bsd license?
<bluekuja> let me see
<asac> if its 2- or 3-clause then yes
<bluekuja> 3 clause
<bluekuja> ok great
<bluekuja> asac: it has got a debian dir inside
<bluekuja> by upstream
<bluekuja> I gonna delete it and make my own
<bluekuja> I'll ask upstream to remove it for next releases
<asac> bluekuja: yes
<asac> tell  him about that is done properly by maintaining bzr branches :)
<bluekuja> ok
* bluekuja checks if this package has been already packaged
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> not packaged
<bluekuja> asac: gonna ping you when done
<bluekuja> asac: changelog is pretty strange (into debian/)
<bluekuja> he added dapper as version
<bluekuja> with baltix suffix
<bluekuja> e.g 0baltix1
<bluekuja> asac: where can I check if a package has been removed from archive?
<asac> from which archive?
<bluekuja> debian
<bluekuja> asac: need to know if this was in debian
<bluekuja> I've checked maintainer status into qa
<bluekuja> and it's not listed there
<asac> maybe ask on #debian-devel on oftc network
<asac> i have no idea :)
<asac> if you know let me know :)
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> asac: seems that upstream is dead :/
<asac> yeah
<asac> then forget about it
<bluekuja> asac: and it seems that gmail-notify maintainer didnt give any  response
<bluekuja> for the patch
<bluekuja> asac: why a NMU is discouraged?
<bluekuja> heya freeflying !
<asac> NMU of what?
<freeflying> bluekuja: just came back from beijinglug monthly meeting
<bluekuja> freeflying, oooh cool
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: gmail-notify patch
<bluekuja> for proxy support
<freeflying> bluekuja: met with paul sladen and chris from Canonical
<bluekuja> cool!
<bluekuja> what was the topics?
<bluekuja> *topic
<freeflying> about ubuntu develop
<bluekuja> did you have a talk?
<freeflying> no  :p
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> freeflying: my mail arrived?
<freeflying> got it
<bluekuja> great! tell me when done
<bluekuja> ;)
<freeflying> I'd take a shower now  :)
<bluekuja> freeflying, :)
<bluekuja> will you be back?
<bluekuja> (I hope)
<freeflying> will be back soon
<bluekuja> freeflying, sounds great
<bluekuja> ping me when you're back
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> asac: ?
<bluekuja> freeflying, you back?
<freeflying> bluekuja: psycopg need check again
<bluekuja> let's see
<bluekuja> freeflying, what's bad there?
<bluekuja> those changes are for the python dbg
<bluekuja> package
<freeflying> patch can't be applied
<bluekuja> mmm
<bluekuja> I gonna grab the source from mom
<bluekuja> maybe is corrupted
<bluekuja> freeflying, others are ok?
<freeflying> bluekuja: uploaded 2
<bluekuja> freeflying: sending you psycopg2
<freeflying> uhmm
<bluekuja> freeflying, sent
<bluekuja> try it
<bluekuja> it *should* apply
<freeflying> ok
<freeflying> bluekuja: failed again
<bluekuja> freeflying, move to other ones
<bluekuja> I try to see what's wrong with that source
<freeflying> ok
<bluekuja> freeflying, just tried to patch psycopg2 diff
<bluekuja> freeflying, it works here
<bluekuja> patching file debian/changelog
<bluekuja> patching file debian/rules
<bluekuja> patching file debian/control
<bluekuja> (using first diff of the two)
<bluekuja> freeflying, http://dad.dunnewind.net/psycopg2/
<bluekuja> use this debian source
<bluekuja> to apply that
<freeflying> sycopg (1.1.21-14) unstable; urgency=high
<freeflying>   * debian/zope-psycopgda.dzproduct: requires Zope 2.9 or higher: previous
<freeflying>     versions use python2.3 which is not supported anymore in psycopg.
<freeflying>     (Closes: #406941)
<freeflying>  -- Fabio Tranchitella <kobold@debian.org>  Mon, 15 Jan 2007 11:37:51 +0100
<bluekuja> freeflying, leave it
<bluekuja> then
<bluekuja> *for now*
<freeflying> bluekuja: all done, besides psycopgy
<bluekuja> freeflying, great! I gonna ping doko for it
<bluekuja> to see how we can do it
<freeflying> bluekuja: i'd bed now cya
<bluekuja> freeflying, gnight and cu tomorrow :)
<bluekuja> take care
<bluekuja> heya javamaniac !
<javamaniac> bluekuja, hey!, how are you?
<bluekuja> javamaniac, really good! just finished a meeting
<bluekuja> 3 hours
<bluekuja> to get developer section inside ubuntu-it community
<bluekuja> (forum)
<bluekuja> :)
<javamaniac> hehe ,great!
<bluekuja> what about you?
<bluekuja> are there any news from upstream ?
<javamaniac> i'm in home, finally, preparing everything to fly to Edimburgh
<bluekuja> javamaniac, debconf?
<javamaniac> yes
<bluekuja> cool!
<javamaniac> finally i will have time to work on debian again!!
<bluekuja> where will be next stage?
<javamaniac> yay!
<bluekuja> :)
<javamaniac> argentina
<bluekuja> awwww
<bluekuja> alwais too far
<bluekuja> italy never?
<javamaniac> but close to me :)
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> previous one was in mexico
<bluekuja> or the one before
<javamaniac> yes, i was there too
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> nice! you did all debconfs
<javamaniac> italy  is not proposed by anyone, but there's a italian developer, enrico zini
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> also giskard
<javamaniac> if there's some interest in making debconf on italy, you can talk with him
<bluekuja> other italian developers are quite not-known
<bluekuja> to the community
<javamaniac> i know both, enrico in person
<bluekuja> I dont know why
<bluekuja> really?
<bluekuja> cool
<javamaniac> yes, he did a talk here in venezuela last year
<javamaniac> we met in mexico
<bluekuja> do you know sfflaw?
<javamaniac> that's simon law?
<bluekuja> yup
<javamaniac> yes, but i haven't talk with him
<bluekuja> he worked for canonical for a while
<bluekuja> javamaniac, did you met Mark too?
<javamaniac> i didn't know that
<javamaniac> yes, he signed my gpg key in mexico
<bluekuja> cooool
<bluekuja> :)
<javamaniac> :)
<javamaniac> it's good to attend to these kind of conferences
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> they are really nice
<bluekuja> javamaniac, did you start NM?
<javamaniac> you can know in person people that you just know by email or irc
<javamaniac> yep
<javamaniac> bluekuja, https://nm.debian.org/nmstatus.php?email=gcuriel%40debianvenezuela.org
<bluekuja> cool!
<bluekuja> why you arent being processed?
<bluekuja> javamaniac, e.g still there from 2006
<javamaniac> i'm on the philosophy and procedures phase still
<bluekuja> javamaniac, did you receive some mails?
<javamaniac> yes, but is the same case as gnome-btdownload, some times i don't have enough time to go through the NM process
<bluekuja> oh :)
<bluekuja> yeah, I know
<bluekuja> :)
<javamaniac> but now i'll have it in debconf, that's for sure :)
<bluekuja> you can do it on debconf too?
<javamaniac> yes, email still, but i can work on the task n skills phase at the same time
<javamaniac> fixing bugs and the like
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> javamaniac, I'm leaving
<bluekuja> quite late here
<javamaniac> hehehe
<bluekuja> see you tomorrow
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: night
<javamaniac> night bluekuja
<bluekuja> javamaniac, night take care
<bluekuja> :)
<javamaniac> same to you :)
<asac> bluekuja: night
<bluekuja> heya
<bluekuja> asac: do you have a minute to check bittorrent debdiff I provided in lp?
<bluekuja> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bittorrent/+bug/108101
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Launchpad bug 108101 in bittorrent "btshowmetainfo doesn't verify the file type" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<bluekuja> asac: thanks for the comment
<bluekuja> yeah, they check for d8:announce
<bluekuja> asac: if you have a minute to upload that patch would be great
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> bluekuja: please give me package name and link to debdiff
<asac> please ensure that this patch is submitted to debian as well
<asac> e.g. i guess both patches: the original one and the debdiff (so maintainer can use what he likes more)
<bluekuja> asac: source: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bittorrent/3.4.2-11ubuntu1
<asac> thats not the url
<asac> to the debdiff
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> debdiff: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8072745/bittorrent.debdiff
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> gonna submit to debian too
<asac> fine
<asac> i test it one time with some torrent ... then upload
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> bluekuja: pushed
<bluekuja> asac: great! thanks :)
<asac> yet another package on your package list :)
<bluekuja> yup! :)
<bluekuja> I'm working on scim right now
<asac> on scim?
<asac> are you good at input methods?
<asac> or what is scim?
<bluekuja> yeah, is an input method server
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> I'm merging it
<bluekuja> but seems more a sync
<bluekuja> ubuntu deps now cause a FTBFS
<bluekuja> it has been upgraded to 1.4.6
<bluekuja> 1.3.0 its no more used
<bluekuja> asac: man-di is a DD
<bluekuja> (the guy who told me about NEW queue)
<asac> if you are sure that unmodified debian package is the way to go now, you need to request a sync
<asac> how did the topic evolve so we ended up talking about man-di
<asac> did i ever ask about him?
<bluekuja> asac: yeah, you asked me who is he
<bluekuja> he told me that ftp master will process everything in2  days
<asac> tse
<asac> i don't believe in it
<bluekuja> sa,me
<asac> because its debconf time
<bluekuja> *same
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> but oldest are 1 week
<asac> so lets see
<bluekuja> yup
<asac> e.g. there is no backlog
<bluekuja> asac: we will have to request verlihub sync manually
<bluekuja> I dont think it will be in for 20 june
<asac> manual sync requests can still go in after 20 june
<asac> its not really a hard freeze
<asac> its just stop of automatic imports afaik
<asac> (if you heard differently let me know)
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> yeah, automatic imports are blocked
<asac> i think nothing more
<bluekuja> so we need to process it manually
<asac> no "new upstream version freeze)
<asac> no "new upstream version freeze"
<asac> no "new package freeze"
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> right
<asac> but i am not really sure :)
<asac> where is the 20 june mentioned at all?
<bluekuja> asac: look -motu
<asac> don't see it there
<bluekuja> asac: 20 june is on the wiki
<bluekuja> i think
<bluekuja> omg
<bluekuja> motu channel
<bluekuja> wtf is happening?
<asac> where?
<bluekuja> in #ubuntu-motu
<asac> why?
<bluekuja> * icf7_  uscito (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<bluekuja> * icf7_ (n=icf7@WL-POOL04-35.UNI-MUENSTER.DE)  entrato in #ubuntu-motu
<bluekuja> * icf7_  uscito (Read error: 104 (Connection reset by peer))
<bluekuja> * icf7_ (n=icf7@WL-POOL04-35.UNI-MUENSTER.DE)  entrato in #ubuntu-motu
<bluekuja> and so on
<asac> i don't see those :)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> how you dont see ?
<asac> because i have filtered everything like joins/disconnect et al
<asac> its just too much spam
<bluekuja> ooooh
<bluekuja> you rock
<bluekuja> the channel was spammed
<asac> yeah he has been banned now
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> asac: do you have a minute for this too?
<bluekuja> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rtorrent/+bug/110803
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Launchpad bug 110803 in rtorrent "The default for port_range should be "6881-6999", not "6890-6999"" [Low,Confirmed] 
<bluekuja> it's not nice to have
<asac> no please not :) ... i can do 10 of those in a row, but pleaes not instantly. Accumulate them so i can do them in batches
<asac> it just disrupts my workflow :)
<asac> https://code.launchpad.net/~asac/firefox/granparadiso
<bluekuja> looking
<bluekuja> ooh cool
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<bluekuja> heya
<DarkSun88> :)
<bluekuja> asac: ok there 5 things you can check
<bluekuja> asac: tell me when you want to do them in a row
<asac> just send them by mail ... i have a family celebration this evening ... so either late tonight ... or tomorrow morning
<bluekuja> cool!
<bluekuja> asac: now I branch it out
<asac> bluekuja: yes ... but lets keep firefox discussion in mozillateam channel please
<bluekuja> oki
<bluekuja> :)
<freeflying> bluekuja: rtorrent was uploaded alrealdy, and deb822's patch can not be applied
<bluekuja> heya freeflying !!
<bluekuja> freeflying, you still around?
<bluekuja> freeflying, ping me when back
<bluekuja> goodnight all
<bluekuja> asac: night
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> bluekuja: night
<bluekuja> asac: can you please ack:
<bluekuja> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-btdownload/+bug/120381
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Launchpad bug 120381 in gnome-btdownload "Sync gnome-btdownload 0.0.28-1 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<bluekuja> asac: let me know when done
<asac> why doesn't it come in automatically?
<asac> i mean we have gnome-btdownload already, right?
<asac> ah i see
<bluekuja> asac: new co-maintainer et all
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> so we can just sync it to have debian version in
<bluekuja> lunch brb
<asac> done
<bluekuja> asac: thanks
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> asac: you forgot to add archive admins
<bluekuja> I can do it anyway
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> done
<asac> bluekuja: why me? i thought thats your job :)
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> pochu: which channel?
<bluekuja> for QA session
<pochu>  #ubuntu-classroom
<bluekuja> tnx
<pochu> np :)
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<bluekuja> heya
<DarkSun88> Hello.
* pochu wonders when the Debian NEW queue will be processed... :)
* bluekuja too
<bluekuja> :)
<pochu> hey bluekuja :)
<pochu> bluekuja: do you see any bugs we can close because of bt-download 0.28? I've just closed 4: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-btdownload/
<pochu> It'd be fine to clean up the list of bugs ;)
<bluekuja> pochu: finishing some stuff
<bluekuja> gonna do them later
<pochu> bluekuja: cool :) Thanks a bunch!
<bluekuja> pochu: thanks to have reminded it to me
<bluekuja> :)
<pochu> yw ;)
* Signon time  :    Tue Jun  5 06:40:35 2007
* Signoff time :    Thu Jun 14 22:54:32 2007
* Total uptime :    9d 16h 13m 57s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
<bluekuja> asac: gonna request fische sync, gonna point you to the link soon
<asac> how long is it in debian without RC?
<bluekuja> 5-6 days
<asac> k
<bluekuja> asac: idefixs is developing release 2.0 on bzr
<bluekuja> just seen it
<bluekuja> asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/fische/+bug/120559
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Launchpad bug 120559 in fische "Sync fische-2.0~alpha3-2 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<bluekuja> asac: let me know when done
<bluekuja> was 4 days
<bluekuja> we pushed it
<asac> damn it takes ages to push trunk branch to mozillateam
<asac> maybe my connection sucks today?
<bluekuja> lol
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<bluekuja> heya
<pochu> Hey
<bluekuja> heya wojci
<wojci> Hello
<wojci> Did you see http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/sponsor-pkglist?action=details;package=libtorrent-rasterbar and http://mentors.debian.net/cgi-bin/sponsor-pkglist?action=details;package=btg ?
<bluekuja> let me see
<wojci> Felipe managed to make proper btg and libtorrent packages.
<bluekuja> wojci, wait a min
<wojci> He still needs someone to upload it into debian.
<bluekuja> wojci, you mean
<bluekuja> with correct soname, name changed and so on?
<wojci> I think so.
<wojci> He said that none of you were debian developers ..
<bluekuja> wojci, huh?
<bluekuja> asac is a debian developer
<bluekuja> so what does he say?
<wojci> > I remember something about some ubuntu developers talking to me about
<asac> me?
<wojci> > libtorrent. I gave them your e-mail, as they were doing the same thing,
<wojci> > packaging that is. What did happen?
<wojci> I've talked to them, but it seems like they can't help me much, since they
<wojci> think my packages were ok, but none of them were Debian developers too. I do
<wojci> expect to work with them once btg and libtorrent get in both Debian and
<wojci> Ubuntu.
<bluekuja> wojci, what he said he's really bad
<asac> wojci: request sponsorship
<wojci> You should work on your communication skills a bit. -;)
<wojci> Both of you. ;)
<asac> me?
<asac> why?
<bluekuja> wojci, why?
<bluekuja> we helped him with what he asked
<wojci> I am not saying that its your fault. I just find this situation funny.
<asac> actually i have no idea whats the issue atm :)
<wojci> Seems that there was a breakdown in communication.
* asac scrolling up
<bluekuja> wojci, we explained him the problem
<bluekuja> and he didnt come back
<bluekuja> again
<wojci> Aha.
<asac> i don't remember talking with felipe about that package
<asac> nor did he ever ask if we can sponsor it
<wojci> Let me try to talk some sense into him and make him join this channel.
<asac> (so i never reviewed them)
<bluekuja> wojci, sounds good
<asac> wojci: rock!
<asac> wojci: i guess he has been in some other channel (maybe -motu?)
<asac> ?
<bluekuja> asac: nope
<wojci> asac/bluekuja: Could I have your e-mail addresses please?
<asac> its asac@PROJECTNAME ....
<bluekuja> wojci, bluekuja@ubuntu/edubuntu.com
<asac> asac@debian.org ... asac@ubuntu.com
<bluekuja> edubuntu.org
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> wojci: but actually all gets to asac@jwsdot.com
<asac> so if you want to whitelist an email in your spamfilter, use that one :)
<asac> wojci: please don't encourage private mail ;)
<asac> wojci: i already have a bunch of that :)
<asac> ok out!
<asac> see you later (probably)
<bluekuja> asac: cya later alezx
<bluekuja> *alex
<wojci> There, e-mail away.
<bluekuja> wojci, thanks a lot
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> wojci, I'm waiting that package to be in too
<bluekuja> I've got 2 bt clients to include
<bluekuja> that use libtorrent-rasterbar
<wojci> There are gentoo, opensuse and some smaller distro packages of libtorrent and btg already.
<bluekuja> wojci, yeah
<bluekuja> I want linkage
<bluekuja> in
<bluekuja> ;)
<wojci> The only problem is debian, where it takes 3 years before someone notices a packages proposal. ;)
<bluekuja> wojci, well, dont say that, it was bad before
<bluekuja> sonames et all was not correct
<bluekuja> it can mess up things
<wojci> Work it out, leave my out of it.
<wojci> I have no opinion, I just write the software.
<bluekuja> wojci, I dont know why he contacted you then
<bluekuja> wojci, he misunderstood
<bluekuja> that's the only thing
<wojci> There is an arch linux package as well. Also of libtorrent.
<bluekuja> cool
<wojci> And frugal (whatever it is) also has btg.
<wojci> All latest versions.
<pochu> BTW, what is btg? :)
<bluekuja> wojci, debian policy is quite different from other distros
<bluekuja> and now NEW queue is stuck
<wojci> I guess that I should feel motivated to fix the existing bugs and release 0.9.6.
<wojci> pochu, A bittorrent client for smart people. ;)
<bluekuja> for debconf (I think)
<pochu> Oh, then it's not for me :p
* pochu ducks
<bluekuja> pochu, news for NEW queue?
<wojci> pochu, btg.berlios.de.
<bluekuja> pochu, looks the queue now
<bluekuja> is HUGE
<pochu> bluekuja: but we are at the beginning, so it's not a big problem for us :)
<bluekuja> yup :)
<bluekuja> pochu, verlihub is 4 days old
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> i hope it will processed soon
<bluekuja> :P
<bluekuja> diff-ext is at beginning
<bluekuja> heya javamaniac !
<pochu> !info verlihub
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Package verlihub does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bluekuja> directly from debconf!!
<javamaniac> bluekuja, hello! i'm in your same continent now :D
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> javamaniac, is there ftp master around?
<bluekuja> :D
<javamaniac> a lot
<javamaniac> lol
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> that's why NEW is stuc
<bluekuja> *stuck
<bluekuja> there
<javamaniac> hehehe the ftp masters are eating right now
<javamaniac> xD
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> which sessions you followed?
<bluekuja> javamaniac, is there mark too?
<javamaniac> nope, i didn't see him
<bluekuja> javamaniac, how long is debconf?
<bluekuja> how many days
<javamaniac> 10 days or so
<bluekuja> :D
<pochu> javamaniac: please would you mind asking the archive admins to process the NEW queue for me?
* pochu hides
<bluekuja> lol
<pochu> :)
<pochu> Or ask them to hire more admins :)
<pochu> I'm volunteering :p
<pochu> and bluekuja too ;)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> :D
<javamaniac> hehehehe, i don't think so, i won't risk my sponsorship with that xDD
<bluekuja> LOL
<bluekuja> :D
* javamaniac is sleepy, it is the jetlag
<bluekuja> yeah^^
<bluekuja> javamaniac come to italy after
<bluekuja> :D
<javamaniac> i'll try, really
<bluekuja> great!
<bluekuja> let me know :)
<bluekuja> javamaniac, where do you sleep? hotel?
<javamaniac> sponsored hostel
<bluekuja> cool
<javamaniac> bluekuja, http://www.budgetbackpackers.com/rooms.php
<bluekuja> ooh! that's really a nice place!
<bluekuja> I gonna come next year
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> javamaniac, so we can meet up
<javamaniac> great, there's some ubunteros here(AFAIK)
<bluekuja> ooh really?
<bluekuja> who?
<javamaniac> i don't know them, but a friend of mine who reads planet ubuntu say that
<bluekuja> ooh nice
<javamaniac> well, brb
<bluekuja> oki
<bluekuja> :)
<javamaniac> going to eat
<bluekuja> :)
<javamaniac> :)
<pochu> !ping
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) pong
<pochu> Why the hell do I receive so much Chinese spam???
<pochu> Luckily GMail's antispam rocks :)
<bluekuja> heya :)
<pochu> Hey bluekuja
<bluekuja> heya pochu :)
<bluekuja> pochu: did you see that message from dak?
<bluekuja> on motu-list
<pochu> The 'How to upload to Debian' one?
<bluekuja> nope
<bluekuja> Processing of qjackctl_0.2.22-2ubuntu1_source.changes
<bluekuja> on debian
<bluekuja> lol
<pochu> Hehe
<bluekuja> who did it?
<bluekuja> :)
<pochu> looks like somebody uploaded to unstable rather than to gutsy :-)
<bluekuja> yeah , lol
<bluekuja> that was my package
<bluekuja> (my merge)
<bluekuja> maybe a MOTU badly uploaded
<bluekuja> to unstable
<bluekuja> :P
<pochu> Haha
<bluekuja> with ubuntu versioning
<bluekuja> asac: I'm doing a merge that uses in rules 	dh_install --sourcedir=debian/tmp
<bluekuja> building it
<bluekuja> I get cp: cannot stat `debian/tmp//usr/bin/msexport': No such file or directory
<bluekuja> with two /
<bluekuja> what can be the problem?
<asac> bluekuja: sorry i am lost here ... no context
<asac> what are you talking about?
<bluekuja> about qgis merge
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> ah
<asac> yeah
<asac> whats the problem?
<bluekuja> need to find out why it gets //
<bluekuja> it FTBFS
<bluekuja> for that
<asac> bluekuja: the // is probably not the problem
<bluekuja> mmm
<asac> it gets it because in .install files the path is started with /
<asac> (in case that you really bother)
<asac> you don't need to put absolute paths in .install files
<asac> but it should work either way
<bluekuja> do you think that it's not the problem?
<asac> yes ... you are on wrong track :)
<asac> mr sherlock holmes ;)
<bluekuja> :D
<asac> the problem is that debian/tmp//usr/bin/msexport does not exist
<asac> :)(
<asac> give it a try
<bluekuja> lets see
<asac> maybe you don't install to debian/tmp at all?
<bluekuja>  DESTDIR=$(CURDIR)/debian/tmp
<bluekuja> we're ok for now
<asac> usually you have a $(MAKE) install DESTDIR=debian/tmp somewwhere
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> that's correct
<asac> yeah ... then msexport is not build at all?
<asac> does that file exist anywhere in your buildtree after the build?
<bluekuja> seems that is not created
<bluekuja> but is installed
<bluekuja> usr/bin/msexport
<bluekuja> in .install
<bluekuja> asac: path is correct in install files
<bluekuja> e.g it does *not* start with /
<asac> bluekuja: yeah ... then the problem is obviously that its not build at all
<bluekuja> exactly
<asac> look in Makefile.am if its there in some bin_PROGRAM
<asac> variable
<asac> bluekuja: just figure out why its not build ... then you fix it :)
<asac> have fun :)
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> ... me has to get breakfast
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> heya freeflying
<bluekuja> :)
<freeflying> bluekuja: hi
<bluekuja> freeflying|away, you leaving?
<freeflying|away> bluekuja: yes
<bluekuja> freeflying|away, ;)
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<pochu> Hello DarkSun88 :)
<DarkSun88> ve
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<pochu> Hey DarkSun88
<DarkSun88> Hi pochu :)
<pochu> :)
<bluekuja> back
<bluekuja> heya all
<bluekuja> heya asac
<bluekuja> you still around?
<asac> yeah somehow
<bluekuja> cool
<bluekuja> your gf?
<bluekuja> thought you were around with her
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> she is budy
<asac> busy
<asac> :)
<bluekuja> oh :)
<bluekuja> asac: If I finish a debdiff can I ask yo to take a look?
<DarkSun88> bluekuja: Work you always?
<bluekuja> DarkSun88, yeah, just went home
<bluekuja> and I re-start working
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> DarkSun88, have you seen any merge to do?
<DarkSun88> Mm, no, unfortunately.
<bluekuja> :D
<DarkSun88> Now I'm studying.
<bluekuja> DarkSun88, exams?
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> do you study on saturday too?
<bluekuja> that's bad
<bluekuja> :
<bluekuja> :P
<DarkSun88> Yes, 2007-06-21 the first exam
<asac> bluekuja: finish the debdiff, then we can see :)
<bluekuja> asac: sounds great
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> ok out
<DarkSun88> G'night
<bluekuja> heya guys
<pochu> Hi bluekuja
<bluekuja> heya pochu
<bluekuja> :)
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<fsateler> hey there. you may want to check out the (new) packages I made for libtorrent-rasterbar and btg
<fsateler> available in binary and source forms:
<fsateler> deb ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/btg/debian unstable main
<fsateler> deb-src ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/btg/debian unstable main
* pochu wonders what's about the mentors one...
<fsateler> not much, really. Just a better cleanup of debian/rules
<fsateler> plus using ${binary:Version} instead of ${Source-Version}
<fsateler> in fact, I just remembered I reuploaded to mentors a few days ago
* pochu wonders whether you'll find a mentor anytime soon...
<pochu> fsateler: Madrid or Bara? ;)
<fsateler> ?
<pochu> So you're not spanish :)
<fsateler> hehe, no
<fsateler> Chilean
<pochu> I thought you were because of your name ;)
<pochu> Hehe, that was a possibility too :)
<fsateler> hmm... seems like latin america has been forgotten :p
<pochu> When your soccer team wins the league, you don't think in every possibility ;)
<fsateler> that happened today, right?
<pochu> Yeah
* Signon time  :    Thu Jun 14 22:54:52 2007
* Signoff time :    Mon Jun 18 15:35:46 2007
* Total uptime :    3d 16h 40m 54s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) heya hagabaka
<hagabaka> hey bluekuja
<hagabaka> i've asked about this before, but will fiesty eventually upgrade rtorrent to 0.7.4 or do i have to switch to gutsy?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hagabaka, need to wait gutsy for it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<hagabaka> the software itself can be built and run on fiesty, so there shouldn't be a reason...
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah, but we cant
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) add it to feistu
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *feisty
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it's not a security update
<hagabaka> oh
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so only thing is to have gutsy
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) or download it on feisty
<hagabaka> what does the feisty-proposed repository do?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) packages with grave security problems
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) can be added there
<hagabaka> oh
<hagabaka> and -updates are also only for security updates?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I think yes, pochu you confirm?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) pochu asked for an SRU
<hagabaka> SRU?
<pochu> reading
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU
<pochu> Well, -security is for security vulnerabilities.
<pochu> -updates is for grave bugs, and -testing is for testing -updates uploads.
<pochu> For new releases, we have -backports.
<hagabaka> i see
<pochu> !backports
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<hagabaka> there's a request to backport rtorrent at https://bugs.launchpad.net/feisty-backports/+bug/117815 , but it was rejected seemingly because the library has dependencies that's not met in feisty
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Launchpad bug 117815 in feisty-backports "Backport rtorrent 0.7.4-2 from Gutsy" [Undecided,Rejected] 
<pochu> hagabaka: then it's not possible. You'll have to wait for Gutsy, I'm afraid
<hagabaka> does backport mean directly duplicating the package from a newer version of ubuntu, instead of rebuilding it for the current version?
<pochu> No, it rebuilds it, but a new upstream release might need newer libraries, which aren't in that release.
<pochu> Which seems to be the case.
<hagabaka> but there's a guide on ubuntu forums for installing rtorrent 0.7.4 on fiesty, and it doesn't use any newer libraries
<hagabaka> it seems that only the gutsy package is dependent on newer libraries
<hagabaka> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371275
<hagabaka> i think the post is actually be for edgy
<pochu> Let me see
<pochu> hagabaka: it needs libtorrent >= 0.11.3 (not 0.11.4)
<pochu> !info libtorrent-dev feisty
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Package libtorrent-dev does not exist in feisty
<hagabaka> so does it only mean libtorrent should be backported before rtorrent can be backported?
<hagabaka> they're from the same project
<pochu> Yes, it'd need a backport too.
<pochu> So you can file a backport request for libtorrent, and if it's approved, then reopen the rtorrent one :)
<hagabaka> ok
<pochu> Let me know if you need help / have any problem.
<hagabaka> all right, thanks
<pochu> You're welcome. And thanks for work on this :)
<pochu> I hope libtorrent can be backported, though I'm not sure about it...
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<bluekuja> heya javamaniac 1
<bluekuja> *!!!
<bluekuja> :)
<javamaniac> bluekuja, hey how are you?
<bluekuja> really good!
<bluekuja> you?
<bluekuja> :)
<javamaniac> i'm fine, but tired, my WiFi card doesn't work , and i've walked a lot here in EDI to find a PC store :S
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> how its going?
<javamaniac> very well, DebConf r0x!
<bluekuja> javamaniac, :D
<bluekuja> I know!
<bluekuja> I really want to come
<bluekuja> next year
<javamaniac> yes try to do it
<javamaniac> it's great
<bluekuja> where you said it will be next year?=
<javamaniac> Argentina :)
<bluekuja> awww
<bluekuja> really far
<pochu> and UDS at Boston... :/
<pochu> Good morning!
<bluekuja> freeflying|away, still away?
<bluekuja> :)
<freeflying|away> bluekuja: hi
<bluekuja> freeflying, heya!
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> pochu, heya
<bluekuja> do you plan to do muine merge?
<pochu> Hey bluekuja :)
<bluekuja> or I can do it?
<pochu> I did it, but it failed to build...
<bluekuja> aww
<pochu> I guess that might be nmu's patch ;)
<bluekuja> ^^
<pochu> So I'm waiting for a maintainer upload :p
<bluekuja> I'll leave it then
<bluekuja> tnx for the info
<bluekuja> :)
<pochu> np :)
<freeflying> bluekuja: done
<bluekuja> freeflying, thanks a lot :)
<bluekuja> good shower
<bluekuja> :)
<freeflying> bluekuja: we may maintain all packages relate to bttorrent on launchpad
<bluekuja> freeflying, yup
<bluekuja> like adding an unique maintainer?
<bluekuja> like debian does?
<freeflying> bluekuja: ya
<bluekuja> asac: what do you think?
<bluekuja> freeflying, sounds like a nice idea
<bluekuja> pochu: in your opinion?
<bluekuja> freeflying, we need an official ML for it
<bluekuja> if I'm right
<freeflying> bluekuja: yes, you may poke the ml dude  :)
<bluekuja> freeflying, yeah, you're right, what's his name?
<bluekuja> jono bacon?
<freeflying> bluekuja: you may try
<bluekuja> freeflying, yeah
<freeflying> bluekuja: or poke Znarl
<bluekuja> I think I gonna ping him
<bluekuja> yeah, but jono maintains MLs
<bluekuja> gonna email/ping him
<freeflying> Znarl is employee of Canonical who is in charge of network administrator
<asac> whats this about?
<bluekuja> asac: about maintaining all packages
<bluekuja> related to btorrent
<bluekuja> e.g like debian
<asac> yeah ... if you can convince current debian maintainers to join the team ... great
<asac> but you probably cannot force takeover of maintenance :)
<bluekuja> asac: and only for ubuntu?
<bluekuja> like Maintainer:
<bluekuja> XSBC
<bluekuja> asac: it's ok to do it for ubuntu
<bluekuja> as far as XSBC exist
<bluekuja> freeflying, gonna ping him
<bluekuja> and let you know
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> thanks for the nice hint
<asac> why not... though it might probably make more sense to once the team has more people with upload rights
<bluekuja> yeah
<pochu> The problem would be how to do it. If we are going to sync/merge from Debian, it'll be probably hard...
<pochu> And I can't find a good reason to entirely maintain them ourselves...
<bluekuja> pochu: he means only for ubuntu
<bluekuja> I think
<bluekuja> e.g Maintainer: motu-torrents@list.etc
<bluekuja> XSBC: debian maintainer
<pochu> And then don't sync/merge from Debian anymore?
<bluekuja> why?
<bluekuja> pochu: we are talking about maintainer
<bluekuja> everyone can merge/sync then
<bluekuja> but emails are received by all the team
<pochu> Oh, just the maintainer?
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> brb
<pochu> I thought it was about setting a repo and having the debian/ dir there.
<pochu> Which would become a problem when syncing from Debian...
<bluekuja> pochu: no no :)
<bluekuja> just maintainer
<pochu> Oh, it's cool then!
<pochu> Of course in packages we sync we won't have the Maintainer address...
<pochu> But that's not a problem, IMHO :)
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> not a problem
<bluekuja> I'll mail motu list
<bluekuja> to tell everyone what to do
<bluekuja> with bt merges
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> now I wait jono bacon
<pochu> bluekuja: wait
<pochu> For the ML: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/launchpad/+spec/team-mailing-lists
<bluekuja> let me read
<bluekuja> pochu: when it will be active?
<bluekuja> pochu: I can just add a ticket
<bluekuja> and it will be done soon
<pochu> I'm afraid it'll take a while...
<pochu> It was recently set to high prio, and it's assigned, but I think coding hasn't started yet.
<pochu> So probably more than one month... even two
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> so I ping mailman
<pochu> Unless we can wait after the summer
<bluekuja> mmmm...
<bluekuja> I pinged Ng
<bluekuja> and he said to open a request on mailman tracker
<bluekuja> and they will do it
<pochu> bluekuja: 20:27 <     barry> pochu: only very rough.  i think it will be a month or so
<bluekuja> awww
<bluekuja> not nice to hear
<bluekuja> :P
<pochu> Well, providing the ubuntu.com ML takes more than a month to be approved, it's cool ;)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> really?
<bluekuja> they said me to ask it on sysadmins
<bluekuja> and then it gets approved
<pochu> Well, it was about ~2 weeks ago, before jono was taking care of it.
<bluekuja> cool
<pochu> I've seen people complaining on loco-contacts ML because they were waiting more than a month and had asked many times
<pochu> But I think it'd be better to wait for the LP ML. It'll be integrated in LP, with the archives there, the admins...
<bluekuja> mmm...
<bluekuja> did they follow the procedure?
<bluekuja> e.g asking to sysadmins?
<pochu> And probably when somebody join the team, they'll be automatically added to the ML, which is cool IMHO.
<pochu> bluekuja: there was a mail address to ask it, and they mailed it.
<pochu> But probably since they weren't approved teams...
<pochu> e.g. the Spain Team created his own mailman after waiting for a long time
<bluekuja> mmm...
<bluekuja> I think I gonna send the request
<bluekuja> and then wait
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-marketing  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* #ubuntu-boot is desynced from anthony.freenode.net at 01:27am
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #kubuntu  You need to be identified to join that channel
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* Signon time  :    Mon Jun 18 15:35:53 2007
* Signoff time :    Wed Jun 20 06:33:51 2007
* Total uptime :    1d 14h 57m 58s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) pochu, aww I forgot to mail
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mailman@lists
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) today
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :/
<pochu> bluekuja: better :p
* pochu prefers the LP ML ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 2 months for it??
<pochu> Well, he said me ~ one month :)
<pochu> And we have already been without it for more than that ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) me
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) we can wait then
<pochu> And since I won't be that active during the summer, I don't care whether it's one month or even two and a half :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
<pochu> Cool :)
<pochu> bbl, dinner
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oki :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cu later
<bluekuja> pochu, why?
<bluekuja> pochu, that patch was added on LP
<pochu> bluekuja: I saw it (I'm a contact for tracker). I think we should patch python/deskbar-handler/tracker-handler.py instead...
<bluekuja> pochu, it wont be fixed there?
<bluekuja> pochu, I dont see problems
<pochu> bluekuja: no, since the sv.po you patched is the Swedish translation...
<pochu> bluekuja: the bug is in the English translation, not in the Swedish one ;)
<bluekuja> pochu, but it was present on svedish too
<bluekuja> so every translation
<bluekuja> pochu, anyway I did *not* do that patch
<bluekuja> I just made the debdiff
<pochu> bluekuja: yeah, I'm not complaining against you ;)
<bluekuja> and I trusted people that got that problem
<pochu> Though your sponsor should have reviewed it first... :/
<bluekuja> (and that knows that problem)
<bluekuja> pochu, let me check that file
<bluekuja> pochu, yeah
<bluekuja> is there
<bluekuja> pochu, want me to make a debdiff again=
<bluekuja> ?
<pochu> Give me a moment to be sure about it.
<bluekuja> please be SURE
<bluekuja> :)
<pochu> It's not a big issue, so probably it's better to wait for 0.6, which will be out soon.
<bluekuja> pochu, sv.po is the only lang
<bluekuja> with that
<bluekuja> so it's right
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> english doesnt even have it
<bluekuja> pochu, who made the patch knows what he did (as far as he uses it)
<bluekuja> so we're ok
<bluekuja> ;)
<pochu> bluekuja: I don't think so. That patch will either do nothing or brake the Swedish translation, but will not fix the English one (which is the one that is broken)
[aguaithefreak(n=aguai@125-225-113-95.dynamic.hinet.net)]  hihi
<bluekuja> pochu, if you want
[aguaithefreak(n=aguai@125-225-113-95.dynamic.hinet.net)]  where to see your log? 
<bluekuja> I can patch directly the file
<bluekuja> and upload it
<bluekuja> what do you think=
<bluekuja> ?
<pochu> I think it's better to just remove the patch, and wait for 0.6
<pochu> I'll make sure it has it fixed.
<bluekuja> pochu, let's keep that where it is
<bluekuja> then
<bluekuja> It wont break anything
<bluekuja> I'm sure
<bluekuja> so leave it as it is
<pochu> Ok then.
<bluekuja> and wait for 0.6
<bluekuja> so you can take care of it
<bluekuja> ;)
<pochu> :)
<pochu> Will do :)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> thanks
<bluekuja> :)
<pochu> yw ;)
<bluekuja> freeflying, heya bro
<bluekuja> just sent a mail to you
<bluekuja> (six o'clock in the morning here :P)
<freeflying> bluekuja: hi
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> freeflying,is the mail there?
<bluekuja> freeflying, leaving for work :/
<bluekuja> mail should be there, see you later
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> just tell me done when done
<bluekuja> ;)
<freeflying> bluekuja: uploaded
<pochu> bluekuja: hopefully the NEW queue will be processed soon, now that debconf is finished/finishing :)
<bluekuja> wooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooOO!
<bluekuja> pochu, that's a great news!
<bluekuja> fsateler, heya
<fsateler> hi
<bluekuja> how are you ?
<bluekuja> fsateler, news?
<pochu> hey fsateler
<fsateler> oh, so many pepople talking at me.. :p
<fsateler> hehe
<bluekuja> ^^
<fsateler> bluekuja: I put binary packages of libtorrent-rasterbar and btg in btg's ftp site
<fsateler> ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/btg/debian
<bluekuja> fsateler, wait
<bluekuja> need to know more about your packages in mentors.
<fsateler> what do you want to know?
<bluekuja> did you fix name problem?
<fsateler> no, because since both libtorrents have different sonames they can coexist
<pochu> What about -dev?
<bluekuja> nice question pochu
<bluekuja> :)
<fsateler> -dev has to conflict
<bluekuja> so it cannot be accepted
<bluekuja> into debian
<fsateler> why?
<bluekuja> and anyway how do you name folders?
<pochu> It can, but it's not the best solution, IMHO.
<bluekuja> e.g libtorrent
<bluekuja> pochu, yeah, but it's not good
<bluekuja> ;)
<fsateler> mmm... what could be done is to put libtorrents headers inside a libtorrent-rasterbar folder
<fsateler> so they would be /usr/include/libtorrent-rasterbar/libtorrent/*.hpp
<bluekuja> yea
<bluekuja> that's seems nicer
<bluekuja> fsateler, you can do it?
<fsateler> yes
<bluekuja> oooooki
<fsateler> but I have to check first how the installation goes...
<fsateler> I really hate these autotools stuff... it just makes stuff complicated
<bluekuja> lol
<fsateler> although this time it seems it made it easier: apparently a configure switch does the trick
<bluekuja> fsateler, new libtorrent-rasterbar release?
<fsateler> not yet... let me check this actually works
<fsateler> plus, I think that the pkgconfig file has to be updated
* fsateler waits while libtorrent builds
<bluekuja> ^^
(javierder/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hi bluekuja
<bluekuja> heya javierder
(javierder/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) did you get my email with the updated tribler packages?
<bluekuja> let me see
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> is here
<bluekuja> let me finish some urgent stuff
(javierder/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok, let me know if it's ok.
<bluekuja> and I'm with you
(javierder/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) no problem :)
<bluekuja> to check it
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> thanks for ti
<bluekuja> *it
<fsateler> bluekuja: it seems I moved the include dir. however I'm afraid it was useless :(
<fsateler> both -dev packages have conflicting files: libtorrent.{pc,so,a}
<fsateler> plus, rakshasa's includes are in /usr/include/torrent, which didn't conflict with rasterbar's in the first place :/
* pochu wonders why the hell they have the same name...
<pochu> It's like if I start a new library called Glib :p
<fsateler> indeed... the creativity (or lack thereof) shown in free software names is amazing
<fsateler> I bet there are even more libtorrents we are not aware of
<pochu> hehe
<fsateler> so what do we do now?
<bluekuja> heya javamaniac !!!
<bluekuja> how it's going?
<bluekuja> cynics, you have a mail
<bluekuja> ;)
<cynics> bluekuja: uploaded
<freeflying> bluekuja: all merges done
<cynics> bluekuja: why don't you build xmms2-plugin-faad?
<cynics> cynics: as to the gmsh, you have used a pre-version from gutsy archive
<cynics> bluekuja: as to the gmsh, you have used a pre-version from gutsy archive
<bluekuja> cynics, yeah
<bluekuja> that's what I did
<bluekuja> I used previous version
<bluekuja> and debdiffed with new
<bluekuja> (mine)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> cynics, mmm....geser introduced that change for xmms
<bluekuja> in previous version
<bluekuja> dont know the exact motivation for it
<bluekuja> as far as it's not specified
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-marketing  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* #ubuntu-boot is desynced from kubrick.freenode.net at 02:33am
* Signon time  :    Wed Jun 20 06:33:55 2007
* Signoff time :    Mon Jun 25 06:11:07 2007
* Total uptime :    4d 23h 37m 12s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) heya cynics
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you have a mail
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
-dmwaters(i=dmwaters@freenode/staff/gentoo.dmwaters)- {global notice} Good day all, In about 15 minutes to half an hour i'm going to begin maintenence on a few servers. About 5000 total users will be affected by this and this should not take long at all. I will give any further information in wallops, /mode your_nick w if you wish to see any further info.
!dmwaters:*! Alright folks, first server in my maintenence has about 530 or so users on it. rebooting this one first.
!dmwaters:*! Alright folks, next server, about 600 users affected.
!dmwaters:*! Alright folks, last server. affected users, about 1300
!dmwaters:*! small server restart, 20 users affected
-dmwaters(i=dmwaters@freenode/staff/gentoo.dmwaters)- {global notice} Good day all. It appears we had a bit of routing trouble with one of our european hubs, I've rerouted around it for now, so we'll see how well it behaves.:) Thank you for your patience, and thank you for using freenode!
<bluekuja> @schedule rome
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Rome: Current meeting: Ubuntu Development Team | 29 Jun 13:00: MOTU Team | 03 Jul 21:00: Technical Board | 04 Jul 22:00: Edubuntu | 05 Jul 22:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 10 Jul 17:00: Kernel Team
<bluekuja> @schedule rome
<ubotu> Schedule for Europe/Rome: 03 Jul 21:00: Technical Board | 04 Jul 22:00: Edubuntu | 05 Jul 22:00: Ubuntu Development Team | 10 Jul 17:00: Kernel Team | 11 Jul 14:00: Edubuntu | 12 Jul 17:00: Ubuntu Development Team
!RichiH:*! Hi everyone. As you might have heard, version 3 of the GPL was released yesterday. No matter what licence you believe in, this release will impact the open source world. Read it and make your mind up: http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html - And, as always, thank you for using freenode! :)
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-marketing  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* Signon time  :    Mon Jun 25 06:11:18 2007
* Signoff time :    Mon Jul  2 06:41:22 2007
* Total uptime :    7d  0h 30m  4s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
<DarkSun88> Hi all
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) heya mruiz
<mruiz> hi all
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, qbittorrent
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) uses libtorrent-rasterbar
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) if I'm right
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) can you confirm that?
<mruiz> it uses this libtorrent: http://sourceforge.net/projects/libtorrent/
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, do you have a homepage for qbit?
<mruiz> in the Ubuntu archive I found other libtorrent
<mruiz> sure: http://www.qbittorrent.org/
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz: qBittorrent is based on the great Libtorrent by Arvid Norberg.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) check www.libtorrent.net
<mruiz> yes, is the same :-)
<mruiz> how do you rename the library ?
<mruiz> because "libtorrent" in Ubuntu is other project
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, that libtorrent
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) is not yet availabe
<mruiz> ah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g is not yet in debian or ubuntu
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for a problem
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) related to soname and lib name itself
<mruiz> yes... also I'm packaging it
<mruiz> :-)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) did you find a work-around for that problem?
<mruiz> how name this package... :-)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, how to install it properly
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) without overwriting existing libtorrent
<cynics> bluekuja: hi
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cynics, heya bro
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cynics, a guy talked bad about me
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to a MC member
<cynics> bluekuja: need I re-comment?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cynics, mmm..
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) have you read what he said?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) (gauvain)
<cynics> bluekuja: yes
<cynics> bluekuja: I know him
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cynics, really?
<cynics> bluekuja: seems he comes from ubuntu-au team
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cynics, well, if you think that a comment at it would be a plus, why not!
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cynics, I've worked a lot with you
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so you know
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<cynics> bluekuja: I see, as asac said you can reponse quickly about what you've done
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cynics, if you want to comment at gauvain, would be nice
<cynics> bluekuja: I will
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cynics, great thanks! let me know when done
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<mruiz> bluekuja: I will work in this packages ASAP... Can you help me with them if I find problems?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, of course
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) having that lib in
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) is one of my TODOs
<mruiz> :-)
<mruiz> well, I can help you this this task :-)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) sounds great
<mruiz> then, I'm part of MOTU-torrent?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) gonna accept you
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to the team
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it will be motu-p2p
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in the future
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<mruiz> :-)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) one moment
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, welcome
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<mruiz> \0/
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) let me know
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) how it goes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) with the lib
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) qbit is easy to package
<mruiz> sure!
<cynics> bluekuja: done
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cynics, you rock
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) thanks
<cynics> bluekuja: welcome, hope you can work well  :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cynics, I hope so!
<cynics> bluekuja: and make motu-torrent a excellent team
<cynics> L)
<cynics> :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cynics, we gonna move to -p2p
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in the future
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<cynics> nice
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cynics, why it's empty?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g only quotes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) forget to add a comment?
<cynics> bluekuja: blank?
<mruiz> bluekuja, which name for this library: rblibtorrent or libtorrent-rasterbar ?
<cynics> let me check
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cynics, I pm you the link
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, latter better
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, take care of fixing makefile stuff too
<mruiz> ;-)
<cynics> bluekuja: I've worked with him recently, and sponsor many merges of him,
<cynics> sometimes there have some issues, but he  reponsed very quickly,  and
<cynics> also he is familiar with package. As I've commentted before, I support
<cynics> his application.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) was hide
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, you can maintain it using bzr
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) if you like
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) using team bzr
<mruiz> what is the benefit ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) everyone can commit to it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for fixes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) or whatever
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but first, you should get at a good point
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g getting everything ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) (like lib soname et all)
<mruiz> bluekuja, first of all, I will finish to package it ;-) afterwards, I will decide about it way of maintenance
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, yup, let me know when you have first results
<mruiz> sure
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, and remember that everything should point
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to libtorrent-rasterbar
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) (folders, libname etc)
<mruiz> ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you can make
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<mruiz> bluekuja, how can I rename the directory ?
<mruiz> the current dir is "libtorrent-0.12"
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, binary install dir
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) not upstream source folder itself
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) as I said, you should play with makefiles
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) or debian/rules
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, a guy tried to do it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in mentors.debian
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) check it
<mruiz> I understood... by default Makefile will try to install "libtorrent"
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, check what that guy did
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) on mentors
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) (I dont know if he did right)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but you can start testing it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and then change/fix/add
<mruiz> ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) if you cant find it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ping me
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<mruiz> I found it, but I will continue with my job :-)
<mruiz> (I have to learn)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh ^^
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok then
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, how it's going?
<mruiz> hi bluekuja
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<mruiz> I'm doing other things now :-)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh k
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) are you a hopeful?
<mruiz> MOTU ?
<mruiz> MOTU hopeful... yes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cool
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<mruiz> and you?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) same :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I work for debian too
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
<mruiz> are you in the NM queue ?
<mruiz> I'm also contributing for Debian :-)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, not yet :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) your qa page?
<mruiz> I started only months ago, but my advocate suggested to start my NM process
<mruiz> http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=debianized@gmail.com
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, cool!
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, oh anibal
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) advocated you
<mruiz> yes :-)
<mruiz> bluekuja, why ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) no AM assigned?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) still?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) he worked with a friend too
<mruiz> no, about anibal :-)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) my friend lives in venezuela
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and anibal comes from there
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) (I think)
<mruiz> no, he is from Colombia :-)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mmm...
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) anyway he works a lot with south-america ppl
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) right?
<mruiz> sure!
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) he works on debian BTS too
<mruiz> for him is important to expand DDs in Latin america
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that's why
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I've seen a lot of ppl advocated by him
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) (from south-america)
<mruiz> yes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that's nice
<mruiz> sure!
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) still no AM?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) after more than a month
<mruiz> what's about Italy?
<mruiz> yes... I'm still waiting... you know: Debian ;-)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah^^
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) well in italy
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) we have quite a lot of DDs
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the two actives
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) are enrico zini
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and riccardo setti
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) other ones works alone
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g they dont sponsor
<mruiz> :-(
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that's really bad
<mruiz> that's bad for the project
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) also enrico
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) is really busy
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) same for giskard
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so no one advocates
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :/
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) first upload 2007-04 [Myon 2007-05-21] 
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cool
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
<mruiz> yes, mi first upload to Debian was on April
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I think you'll get an AM
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) soon
<mruiz> I hope so...
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) un-assigned applicants
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) are quite a lot
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: AMs are assigned by date
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) or random?
<asac> he?
<asac> no ... frontdesk pre-evaluated
<asac> no ... frontdesk pre-evaluates
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so someone can get an AM
<asac> and assigns those that look most likely to succeed first
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cool
<asac> at least my NM student has been put on hold 4 month before myon assigned him to me
<mruiz> myon dedides when you're ready ;-)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: but advocate and AM cant be the same?
<asac> bluekuja: you will get a questionaere about what you did and how long you did that et al
<mruiz> myon decides when you're ready ;-)
<asac> bluekuja: its discouraged
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mm
<asac> bluekuja: unless advocate is joerg maybe
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) life should be easy
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for that guy
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
<asac> for applicants that joerg advocated?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yea
<asac> probably
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: elmo has ever advocated someone?
<asac> though he is pretty anal to his NMs afaik
<asac> bluekuja: probably he did in the past
<asac> but long time ago i guess
<asac> though i don't keep track I guess
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) now he cant
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I think
<asac> he could ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
<asac> he even could make you a DD right from the beginning
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
<asac> but that would cause tremendous flamewars
<mruiz> :o
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: why https://nm.debian.org/nmstatus.php?email=vu3rdd%40gmail.com
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the moved him to DD
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) without checking
<asac> emeritus
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) what does that mean?
<asac> he is a former DD ... which just means he needs a quick check now adays
<asac> which is new as well
<asac> before that you could your account just reanabled
<asac> if you resigned properly
<asac> e.g. not MIA
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh understood
<asac> now you get a quick check if you still no about latest procedures
<asac> s/no/know/
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: how often do they send an email?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) after getting an AM
<asac> he?
<asac> who ... the frontdesk?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) no the AM
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) who checks the application
<asac> depends on the AM
<asac> its him to determine how to check
<asac> however there are templates
<asac> which are 2 P&P mails
<asac> and 2 T&S mails
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I've read they are related to BTS and dfsg
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mostly
<asac> you can already get them
<asac> they are public
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh really?
<asac> http://alioth.debian.org/projects/nm-templates
<asac> yeah ... if you want you can start right away ... and hope that the AM is not one that doesn't follow these
<asac> i modify them a bit
<asac> because somethings are nonsense
<asac> imo
<asac> i keep chat sessions and other discussion to prove the technical skills as well
<asac> bluekuja: you should use latest CVS/SVN
<asac> don't konw if the released files are up to date
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) nice!
<asac> ok out for some time ... have to do shopping and get a way from computer a bit
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cu later
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh asac
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) btw I fixed regexxer
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and pushed it to U-U-S
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<mruiz> cu asac
<asac> good
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) will be pushed later
<asac> mruiz: bluekuja cu ... sure
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: did you read new mails?
<asac> i have to push a few tonight
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: lionel idea, sistpoty answer
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) etc
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) they did not cced
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) everyone
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
<asac> bounce to me ... i don't have them
<asac> ok out for real
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: k :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cya later
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<mruiz> bluekuja, how long have you been working in ubuntu-motu-torrent?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, I created it more or less 2 months ago
<mruiz> :-)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, but
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I wanna move it to -p2p
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in the future
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) as I said you
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but we need more ppl
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that's it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
* bluekuja goes to prepare something to eat
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) be back later
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<mruiz> ok...maybe I will be offline when you return
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, back
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :P
<mruiz> :P
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, if you gonna package that
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I'll be very happy
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I want linkage in
<mruiz> sure, I will try to do it ASAP
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, http://zeflunk.googlepages.com/
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that client rock
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz,
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) are you still working on gnome-chemistry-utils merge?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) is there from about 2 weeks
<mruiz> I had a problem with gcc... some includes disappeared
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mmm
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it's not possible to do it?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mruiz, ?
<mruiz> I don't have enough time to find out about it...
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ah k
<mruiz> do you want to continue with it ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mmm...
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) after I finish some other mergs, why not
<mruiz> :-)
<mruiz> ok... I will remove my name
<mruiz> cu all!
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cya!
<asac> bluekuja: who is mruiz?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: new motu-torrent member, he's taking care of getting libtorrent in
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) he seems good at packaging, we will see
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<asac> cool
<asac> whats his full name?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: Miguel Ruiz
<asac> ah ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: who you thought?
<asac> baby ;)
<asac> miriam ruiz
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ooh
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it's similare
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *similar
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: do you know baby personally?
<asac> yeah ... i met her once at the madrid airport ... by coincident
<asac> i was on my way to seville
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ooh cool
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) is she a pretty girl?
<asac> she picked holger levsen up ... who coincidentially flew in the same flight as i
<asac> aeh ... not really
<asac> :-P
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) aww
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I thought yes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
<asac> http://mv.asterisco.pt/cat.cgi?1000%20Euro%20Firefox%20Bounty
<asac> someone asked me to click on that
<asac> is it safe?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I'm browsing it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) right now
<asac> whats in there?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)   Here's a challenge for all you hackers out there,
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)  with a 1000 Euro reward that the portuguese Ministry
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent)  of Justice will pay for.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in fact
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it's spam
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ah no wait
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) some links
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to mozilla bugzilla
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I oaste
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *paste
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the stuff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in pastebin
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for you if you want
<asac> no already opened
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: do you have a min for a merge?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) gonna paste the debdiff on pastebin before pushing to lp
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
<asac> sure
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> but provide previous debdiff too
<asac> and review it as careful as you want in future
<asac> :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/114322
<asac> do you have debdiff of previous as well?
<asac> i think it should be in MoM
<asac> for instance without looking into it ... kover-2.9.6/debian/patches/10_configure_no_ansi looks like a mess
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you mean patch?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) of mom?
<asac> yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) just a sec
<asac> the debdiff of previous
<asac> merge
<asac> e.g. the result of previous merge
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://dad.dunnewind.net/kover/kover_2.9.6-4ubuntu1.patch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: no
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://dad.dunnewind.net/kover/kover_2.9.6-3ubuntu2.patch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) this
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: dad messed up that changelog
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) as you can see
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I've fixed it on my debdiff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) doing the merge manually
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac_: received link?
<asac_> sorry i was gone
<asac_> can you repost
<asac_> ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac_:http://dad.dunnewind.net/kover/kover_2.9.6-3ubuntu2.patch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) http://dad.dunnewind.net/kover/kover_2.9.6-3ubuntu2.patch
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) previous patch/debdiff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac_: as you can see there is an issue on the chaneglog
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) which I've fixed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) on my debdiff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) doing the merge manually
<asac_> yeah
<asac_> is stevenk still active?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah, I gonna post this merge on launchpad, so It's ok It can be uploaded
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I gonna subscribe U-U-S too
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so no one can say
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) "hey, you cannot do it"
<asac_> wait a second
<asac_> that was not my point
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ah^^
<asac_> i mean ... stevenk should fix his merge
<asac_> he didn't document why this has to be done
<asac_> nor did he do it right
<asac_> patching configure file without configure.in/ac is never right
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) right
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but I think he gonna upload it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) without taking care of it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) maybe because he thinks is right
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) or whatever
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac_: what should we do then?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac_: a MOTU is checking regexxer
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) right now
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/regexxer/+bug/123807
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Launchpad bug 123807 in regexxer "regexxer 0.9-1ubuntu2 FTBFS fix" [Undecided,Invalid] 
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) look the comment
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 1) doing that wont take latest libs
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 2) next merger will say "hey wtf happened to B-D?"
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 3) those changes are not documented because they are not needed
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 4) we have to stay closer to debian
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 5) keeping that package as it is, will confuse everything later, if we dont fix it now
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ?
<asac> yeah
<asac> its stupid ... but thats just me
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) omg
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) again with pm flame now
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) this is not possible
<asac> no
<asac> don't answer
<asac> don't poke
<asac> bluekuja: where was the initial merge?
<asac> can you give me bug?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: which initial merge?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mm
<asac> the one that you did once
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it's dated 2 months ago
<asac> yeah show me
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) let me see, if I find it around
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: you posted me the debdiff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the other day
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) searching it
<asac> i mean we talked about this yesterday, right?
<asac> the debdiff in bug is against previous ubuntu, right?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/7593569/regexxer.diff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) here it is
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) is against latest ubuntu
<asac> ok ... please bring up the one against debian
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
<asac> just somewhere
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) just a mom
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8273480/regexxer-debian.debdiff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) this one
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) is from latest debian
<asac> you should really name your debdiffs more verbose
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) sorry
<asac> like regexxer_debian_3.0-4_ubuntu_2.4-1.debdiff
<asac> for example
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) anyway that guy understood nothing
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) <Adri2000> give-back and that's all
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) doing that will get old libs
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) leaving the package in an horrible state
<asac> no it won't ... anyway
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bah
<asac> +  * Re-adding include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk.
<asac> +    remaining change that was dropped before, to be reported for next merges.
<asac> that is really not comprehensible
<asac> you should learn to sell yourself better
<asac> i mean ... i don't understand what that means
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I dropped it for error
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in the merge I did
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) before
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so I re-added
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for next mergers
<asac> still don't understand
<asac> what did you drop?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) as you can see
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) from my changelog entrry
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) +regexxer (0.9-1ubuntu1)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I did not add
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that as remaining
<asac> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/8293653/regexxer.debdiff
<asac> in that i don't see anything like that
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I know
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in fact
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it's only an advice
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) a warning
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for next mergers
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) so they will report it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in that debdiff you cant see it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but in the whole changelog yes
<asac> yeah ... but you should have just added it to right changelog entry
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I know
<asac> e.g. the entry to the ubuntu1 under remaining changes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but I didnt
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I didnt
<asac> then document ... fix changelog ubuntu1 to document simple-patchsys.mk
<asac> addition
<asac> or something like that
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) anyway now, it's rejected
<asac> he?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) (the bug=
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) *)
<asac> make the changelog entry clearer and i can push it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> so did you already talk to adri?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) want me to fix
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah, pm flame
<asac> yes of course ... nobody will understand what you want
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) as alwais
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) now adays
<asac> bluekuja: don't do that
<asac> don't talk to them by pm
<asac> if you have the feeling you want to go pm ... its time to stop
<asac> always
<asac> this rule has no exception
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) he started pming
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) <Adri2000> we won't upload fixes for all the changes you misdocumented in the packages you merged
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and stuff like that
<asac> bluekuja: tell him to criticize in public
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) <Adri2000> so we are not going to upload a *third* regexxer to fix your merge
<asac> bluekuja: and what was your replies?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I tried to explain
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) what I tried to do
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) anyway I have really no comments
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for this people
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) we talk about code of conduct
<asac> bluekuja: never try to talk to anybody in pm
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) be friendly
<asac> right
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) be helpful
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and we talk like that?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) something it's wrong here
<asac> yes
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) problem is that he's not the only one
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) who does that
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) a lot of arrogance
<asac> whoelse?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mr_pouit for example
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) all things people say in wikis, in public are good, because they want to appear good in public
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) everything changes in private
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) people are what they really are
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) without masks
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: is ok to add what is missing to a previous changelog's entry?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) documenting it in new one
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: adding what's missing in +regexxer (0.9-1ubuntu1)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and reporting it in new entry
<asac> bluekuja: what was the original merge bug again?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: just a moment
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/regexxer/+bug/113647
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Launchpad bug 113647 in regexxer "merge regexxer 0.9 from debian unstable" [Undecided,Fix released] 
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: that's it ;)
<asac> ok ... what was the kover link again?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: debdiff?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) http://pastebin.mozilla.org/114322
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) debdiff here
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I leave, I'm tired of this stuff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<asac> bluekuja: of what?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) flame, wars and so on. I dont need them
!dmwaters:*!  Good day all, we appear to be having problems with a main rotation server currently, I've pulled it out of rotation for now.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: they cause me to be angry for nothing, which waste my desire to help
<asac> hmm anything special?
<asac> bluekuja: just don't get involved
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I'm trying to dont get involved, but it seems that everyone is trying to add bad comments
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and so on
<asac> bluekuja: maybe then there is really something you should improve?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah, I should not get angry
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but I can't
<asac> right ...thats the first important step
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that guy didnt do a merge/bug fix for U-U-S
<asac> next you should check if those comments might be valid to some point
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) after pm flame he started
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) to add comments to my stuff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I tried to explain again and again
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) result = nothing
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: so I dont feel to keep doing this
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it should be a pleasure
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but it's not
<asac> don't you think that you can get through this without throwing in the towel?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I'm thinking how
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: motivation is one of the things that moves people to do something
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) they love/care/like
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) if that misses, everything falls out
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I failed on one of the most important packages for me
<asac> which is that?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) (regexxer)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) failed miserably
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) with an invalid comment
<asac> hmmm
<asac> whats so bad about this?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) bad is that Ive failed on something I've worked
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and thought it was ok
<asac> ah come on.
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I thought that fix would have been necessary
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) which is not
<asac> i have the feeling that you are too focussed on your motu application
<asac> bluekuja: its not necessary, but its good to have
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: yeah, maybe...
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I have a pression on my shoulders now
<asac> then take the pressure off your shoulders and ask for a hold of your application
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) everything I fail, it's a step back from becoming a MOTU
<asac> but is becoming MOTU the only thing that matters?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mmm...in fact no
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it's something important
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for a developer career
<asac> how old are you?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 18 :)
<asac> no problem then ... how long have you been around? a year?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah, one year and 2-3 months
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I go to sleep, need some rest ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) we can continue this tomorrow
<asac> actually ... i think your skills are really improving a lot
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) but they need something more
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) a plus
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that is missing
<asac> your skills?
<asac> or the MC ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) my skills
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) e.g to become MOTU
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) they just need work
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) the plus which is missing
<asac> no i don't really think so ... its just that the average of your skills from before 1 year till now needs more
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that's it
<asac> just don't drop the ball on things ... what have you learned in last month?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) never give up
<asac> hehe
<asac> besides that ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I've learnt a lot of new things
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) in fact
<asac> point is: being a motu might be nice ... but its actually not really a skill that counts to be able to do merges
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
<asac> doing merges is just: being able to read diffs
<asac> and guessing what others before you did (if its not documented)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) exactly
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) developer work is another one
<asac> but that is by no way a thing that is considered in motu application
<asac> but is even more valuable
<asac> i mean ... i have no clue about the exact procedures that motus did self impose upon them either
<asac> though i might end up doing things right ... its probably not right in their sense
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you're right
<asac> and even I fail miserably :)
<asac> for instance I messed up the xulrunner merge a few month ago
<asac> i didn't have a clue how things worked and didn't even see that there were patches added ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh :)
<asac> luckily those patches turned out to be bad :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
<asac> so i could argue i dropped them intentionally ... though of course it was not documented in changelog
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you're a lucky guy man
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :P
<asac> since then I didn't do any merge ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :D
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I dont like merges
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) too
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I'm mostly a packager
<asac> right ... maybe you are even more a developer
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yup
<asac> and if you want to have a developer carrier focus on coding-skills
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) thanks for the hint
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) time will let me know
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) I guess
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I go now! need to wake up as every day too early
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :/
<asac> just keep on packaging ... and review debdiffs of others ... that helps you more to see the problem
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: we'll finish those two things
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<asac> sure
* bluekuja out
<asac> bye
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cya
!alindeman:*! Regional server split .. affected about 350 users .. we're looking into it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) cynics: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dietlibc/+bug/123814
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Launchpad bug 123814 in dietlibc "Merge dietlibc (0.30-7) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
[shirish(n=shirish@59.95.54.99)]  log
<asac_> bluekuja: i read through the motu application thread ... and didn't see anything as bad as you claimed yesterday
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac_: huh?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it was on pm
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that stuff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: kover is ready, you can use yesterday's debdiff
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) it should be ok
<asac_> yeah link?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) http://pastebin.mozilla.org/114322
<asac_> bluekuja: do you have the debdiff of previous version as well? so i can bug stevenk for what he did?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac_: I know where .patch is
<asac_> because he did really bad ... and I want an explanation so we can probably document it
<asac_> and maybe fix it for real
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) you mean configure stuff?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac_: is this ok http://pastebin.mozilla.org/114494
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) or still bad
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) as explanation
<asac> "Adding include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk. remaining change,"
<asac> thats ok
<asac> better say something like
<asac> "documented previously forgotten ubuntu change: '- added include /usr/share/cdbs/1/rules/simple-patchsys.mk. in debian/rules' in changelog entry for 0.9-whateverversionthatwas
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that rocks
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) adding
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/114497
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) want debdiff from debian as well?
<asac> for the first entry I would just say: "bringing build-depends in synch with debian again"
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: ok
<asac> and add another entry on top: "upload to rebuild (LP: #xxxx) and doing package housekeeping:"
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) adding those
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: want from debian too?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) or not needed?
<asac> show me ...
<asac> with those documentations in changelog debian-ubuntu won't be needed
<asac> as it states clearly what you did
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/114500
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: I'm leaving for work again
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) asac: gonna be back later, but that debdiff should be ok
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) now
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
<asac> yeah
<asac> push it to bug
<asac> i will upload
<asac> and let me know what i should set the status to after upload
<asac> Fix committed or fix released?
<asac> what is the procedure for motu?
<bluekuja> heya asac
<bluekuja> pushed?
<asac> give me the bug ... with debdiff ... i will push right now
<asac> kover ... and regexxer right?
<bluekuja> asac: do you think that adding a new debdiff for the bug that guy added as invalid is ok?
<bluekuja> yup, those two
<asac> yeah ... i think its good to attach
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> asac; adding that debdiff
<bluekuja> to invalid bug
<bluekuja> right now
<asac> give me bug id please
<bluekuja> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/regexxer/+bug/123807
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Launchpad bug 123807 in regexxer "regexxer 0.9-1ubuntu2 FTBFS fix" [Undecided,Invalid] 
<asac> ok i have kover_2.9.6-3ubuntu2 and regexxer 0.9-1ubuntu2 ready for debdiff application
<asac> bluekuja: wait a second with the upload
<asac> of debdiff
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> let me first reopen that bug dropping a comment
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> in the meantime
<bluekuja> I open a bug
<bluekuja> for kover
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> bug 123807
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Launchpad bug 123807 in regexxer "regexxer 0.9-1ubuntu2 FTBFS fix" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/123807
<asac> is now ready for you
<asac> bluekuja: what is kover ... merge with new debian version?
<asac> or fix for current ubuntu
<bluekuja> merge
<bluekuja> with unstable
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> ah ok
<asac> then i need to get current debian instead of ubuntu
<bluekuja> asac: yup
<asac> bluekuja: first open kover bug
<asac> attach debdiff
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> open
<asac> then add debdiff to regexxer
<bluekuja> now attaching
<bluekuja> ok
<asac> bluekuja: please do a pbuilder build ... so we know it does build on buildds
<asac> e.g. to avoid any glitches
<bluekuja> asac: doing it
<bluekuja> for regexxer
<asac> i usually don't do that ... but maybe it would be a good idea to do it now ... to not give food to the trolls
<bluekuja> is ok
<asac> yeah ... for both
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> doing
<bluekuja> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kover/+bug/124010
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Launchpad bug 124010 in kover "Merge kover (1:2.9.6-4) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
* bluekuja starts building
<asac> let me know if pbuilder builds succeeded ... so i can just push
<bluekuja> asac: it would be nice
<bluekuja> to add
<bluekuja> U-U-S
<bluekuja> now
<bluekuja> so everyone can see
<bluekuja> and say
<bluekuja> "hey, he fixed it"
<bluekuja> if not, they will think it's invalid
<bluekuja> what do you think?
<bluekuja> dpkg-deb: building package `regexxer' in `../regexxer_0.9-1ubuntu3_i386.deb'.
<bluekuja> one done
<bluekuja> other is building
<bluekuja> dpkg-deb: building package `kover' in `../kover_2.9.6-4ubuntu1_i386.deb'.
<bluekuja> both builds
<bluekuja> asac: added debdiff
<bluekuja> to reg bug
<bluekuja> kover too
<bluekuja> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kover/+bug/124010
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Launchpad bug 124010 in kover "Merge kover (1:2.9.6-4) from debian unstable" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<asac> great
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> wait a second
<asac> i have to figure something out
<asac> bluekuja: can you figure out
<asac> what the right state is to signal that the bug is ready=
<asac> ?
<asac> fix committed?
<asac> and after upload fix released?
<asac> please figure out
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> fix committed
<bluekuja> is when uploaded
<bluekuja> when built
<bluekuja> fix released
<asac> thats a crazy rule
<bluekuja> (dont need to do it for rege)
<bluekuja> it will be automatically done
<asac> i would say out of guts that its fix committed when you think your debdiff is ready
<asac> but anyway
<bluekuja> yea
<asac> yeah for regexxer we don't need to
<asac> can you find this in motu documentation for me
<asac> i really want to look into this
<bluekuja> let me see
<bluekuja> asac: ta dah!
<bluekuja> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Bugs
<asac> please quote
<asac> the relevant parts
<asac> i already read that
<bluekuja> "if the package was uploaded and built on all architectures, you can close the bug by marking it as "Fix released"."
<asac> yeah
<asac> and fix committed?
<bluekuja> nothing
<bluekuja> in that page
<bluekuja> :/
<asac> what is in there ... e.g. how should you signal that a debdiff is ready?
<bluekuja> just add a comment
<bluekuja> like this
<bluekuja> "uploaded, mark as fix released when built"
<asac> hmm ... no i mean
<bluekuja> adding it fix committed
<bluekuja> to say
<asac> what should you set the bug to when you attached a ready to go debdiff
<bluekuja> that a debdiff is ready
<asac> yeah
<bluekuja> I think that if you upload something
<bluekuja> it's ready
<asac> not if a reviewer thinks its ready ... but the debdiff provider ... how can he show that
<asac> ah ok
<bluekuja> ooh
<asac> hmm
<bluekuja> yea
<bluekuja> so just fix committed
<asac> ok
<asac> doing uploads now
<asac> first kover
<bluekuja> great :)
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> asac: I'm adding
<bluekuja> U-U-S
<bluekuja> so ppl will receive a mail for it
<bluekuja> so they'll know
<bluekuja> that it's fixed
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> wait :)
<bluekuja> oh damn
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> should I unsubscribe again?
<bluekuja> :P
<asac> no
<bluekuja> oh k
<bluekuja> asac: I gonna have a showa
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: be back later, need to relax a bit
<bluekuja> later aka 20 mins
<bluekuja> :P
<asac> sure
<bluekuja> asac: back
<bluekuja> rege builds there?
<asac> kover is up
<asac> look at changelog
<asac> give me bug please again
<asac> have it
<bluekuja> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/regexxer/+bug/123807
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Launchpad bug 123807 in regexxer "regexxer 0.9-1ubuntu2 FTBFS fix" [Undecided,Confirmed] 
<asac> yeah i fix committed kover bug now
<asac> now regexxer
<asac> bluekuja: look at changelog
<asac> i uploaded
<asac> i dropped configure hack ... as i found the explanation why the patch was initially added
<asac> and rene did fix that in debian upload
<asac> i added if it fails to build now ... its me to blame :)
<asac> the problem was that stevenk didn't document his changes
<asac> so you couldn't know
<bluekuja> asac: seen
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> i actually educated stevenk already ... that he did wrong
<bluekuja> oh cool
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> but configure.{in,ac} updates are advanced i would say
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> i guess most motus won't get it right
<bluekuja> asac: I'm leaving again :/
<bluekuja> need to go out
<bluekuja> with some friends et all
<bluekuja> asac: rege is ok?
<bluekuja> before I leave
<asac> its pushed as well
<asac> bluekuja: please mark fix released when things are build
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: bbl
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> have fun in the meantime
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> bluekuja: i will be out ... and only in late
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<asac> hey DarkSun88 :)
<DarkSun88> :)
<DarkSun88> Here too
<DarkSun88> asac: Succesfully on all arch.
<DarkSun88> :)
<DarkSun88> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner/1.8.1.4-2ubuntu2
<asac> DarkSun88: thx
!dmwaters:*! Good day all. One of our rotation servers appears to be having some problems, it's been pulled from rotation, and i'm looking at it now. Thank you for your patience, and thank you for using freenode!
<bluekuja> asac: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=431754+
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Debian bug 431754 in diff-ext "diff-ext: Invalid memory reference" [Critical,Open] 
<bluekuja> asac: later, I gonna try to reproduce that
<asac> good
<bluekuja> asac: if I cannot reproduce, what should we do?
<asac> first try
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: later, we gonna have results then
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> k
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<bluekuja> back
<bluekuja> heya pochu !
<bluekuja> have you sid there?
<pochu> hi bluekuja
<pochu> just a pbuilder-sid
<bluekuja> aww
(javierder/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hi bluekuja
<bluekuja> heya javierder
<bluekuja> :)
(javierder/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) how is everything? too much work?
<bluekuja> javierder, yeah definitely :/
(javierder/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) well, sometimes that's a good thing :P
<bluekuja> I wake up at six o'clock for work
(javierder/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) oh...that hurts...
<bluekuja> and then when I'm back at 17
<bluekuja> I work for ubuntu
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> for 4-5 hours/per day
(javierder/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) that's a lot of time in front of a pc!
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> :)
(javierder/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 1 question, did you get the time to test the tribbler package? the developer asked me about that.
<bluekuja> javierder, would you be so kind to re-send it?
(javierder/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yes, np
<bluekuja> I had really a lot of stuff to do, and left it on TODO
<bluekuja> send me
<bluekuja> diff.gz
<bluekuja> dsc
<bluekuja> and orig
(javierder/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) sent
<bluekuja> those files?
<bluekuja> I guess
<bluekuja> :)
(javierder/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yes.
(javierder/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) anyway, i should do some more work on this, i didn't really did much work :/
<bluekuja> don't worry, I'm sure you will contribute
<bluekuja> in the near future
<bluekuja> does not arrive
<bluekuja> mm
<bluekuja> hige files?
<bluekuja> *huge
(javierder/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) not really.
<bluekuja> strange then
(javierder/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yep
(javierder/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) hey, another question. about launchpad, is there any way to search for bugs in packages that are made in pygtk?
<bluekuja> mmm..
<bluekuja> I dont think so, there's no tag for those
<bluekuja> it's too much specific
<bluekuja> you can try to write
<bluekuja> pygtk in search lists
<bluekuja> and try to see what you get
(javierder/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ah, ok.
<bluekuja> tags are not created like that
<bluekuja> ;)
(javierder/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 'cause i'm really a developer, and i can probably contribute more doing actual development.
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> javierder, no mails
<bluekuja> ./
<bluekuja> :/
<bluekuja> heya cynics
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<Vorian> hallo
<Vorian> any falcon users here?
<Vorian> :)
<DarkSun88> G'Night.
* Signon time  :    Mon Jul  2 06:41:59 2007
* Signoff time :    Sat Jul  7 10:11:29 2007
* Total uptime :    5d  3h 29m 30s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
<DarkSun88> Hi all
<DarkSun88> Hi all
!RichiH:*! Hi everyone. As you undoubtedly noticed, one of our european hubs just died. Everything should be stable now. Sorry for the inconvenience, have a great day and thank you for using freenode! :)
<DarkSun88> Hi all
!alindeman:*! Hi all ... an MRS server flapped off the network there .. it's back, but I've removed it from rotation anyway
-dmwaters(i=dmwaters@freenode/staff/gentoo.dmwaters)- {global notice} Good day folks, we have some maintenence about to happen to 2 rotation servers. These boxes have been out of rotation for a while but we'll still lose some users.
<bluekuja_> as
<bluekuja> heya freeflying
<bluekuja> you there?
<bluekuja> asac: we are at +3
<asac> he?
<asac> i am at +100 :)
<bluekuja> asac: 3 MC members voted
<asac> ah
<bluekuja> lol
<asac> oh ... so it might even have a good ending
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> dholbach
<bluekuja> need to vote
<asac> yeah ... maybe he waits a bit more
<bluekuja> yea
<bluekuja> asac: it has been hard
<bluekuja> a lot of difficulties
<bluekuja> but keep working
<asac> in case you get through it needs to go to TB, formally, right?
<bluekuja> yea
<bluekuja> via mail
<bluekuja> e.g ack
<bluekuja> usually if MC voted good
<bluekuja> they ack
<bluekuja> without problems
<bluekuja> usually mark or mdz
<asac> just stay not too much focussed on this ... things move more easily if one doesn't try to force things :)
<bluekuja> yeah, I'm currently not forcing
<bluekuja> anyone
<bluekuja> things went how they are alone
<asac> yeah ... i know ;)
<asac> keep things running
<bluekuja> yeah, nice advice
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac; anyway thanks for the words you said me
<bluekuja> that day
<bluekuja> here on the channel
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> asac: I've appreciated a lot
<bluekuja> ;)
<asac> no problem ... just keep your eagerness to learn new ... and keep your temper in control and you will be a great contributor :)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> "keep yout temper in control" is something important
<bluekuja> you know that I can get angry easily
<bluekuja> :P
<asac> sure ... its good to have temper ... energy ... but try to bundle these forces to productive channels :)
<asac> debating is almost always lost time
<asac> at least if there is no consense in sight :)
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> but some comments
<bluekuja> made on me
<bluekuja> got no-base
<asac> right ... give one answer ... but keep it that way
<bluekuja> that's what I did
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> don't rephrase already made points :)
<bluekuja> yea
<bluekuja> you should read
<bluekuja> sistpoty post
<asac> good ... if you follow that then you have learned a lot more than lots of others
<bluekuja> he understood everything
<asac> yeah ... i looked in the archive
<bluekuja> :)
<asac> damn i hate pushing huge orig tarballs
<asac> it empties the buffer of my audio stream
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> asac: do you listen music while working?
<bluekuja> e.g radio
<asac> depends on my mood :)
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> asac: which kind of music?
<asac> just hits atm ... or whatever channel has a good song
<asac> nothing special so I don't get distracted
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> I usually change songs multiple times
<bluekuja> which is bad for my concentration
<bluekuja> ^^
<asac> yeah
<asac> probably the reason you do it is bad concentration in the first place
<asac> e.g. you cannot get started or continue
<asac> so you do something ... like switching songs :)
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> starting a thing
<bluekuja> is hard
<bluekuja> continuing it is easily
<bluekuja> does the work "continuing" exist?
<bluekuja> mmm.,
<asac> he?
<asac> sorry ... don't get that question
<bluekuja> asac: grammar stuff
<bluekuja> nvm^^
<asac> k
* Signon time  :    Sat Jul  7 10:11:31 2007
* Signoff time :    Tue Jul 17 05:52:15 2007
* Total uptime :    9d 19h 40m 44s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* #ubuntu-freshers is desynced from kubrick.freenode.net at 05:57am
* Signon time  :    Tue Jul 17 05:52:24 2007
* Signoff time :    Tue Jul 17 22:51:33 2007
* Total uptime :    0d 16h 59m  9s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-marketing  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* Signon time  :    Tue Jul 17 22:51:39 2007
* Signoff time :    Wed Jul 18 05:42:50 2007
* Total uptime :    0d  6h 51m 11s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
<DarkSun88> Hi all
!RichiH:*! Hi everyone! christel and I are in Birmingham and at GUADEC at the moment. If you want to grab beer with us or meet us tomorrow, please contact me. As always, thank you for using freenode :)
!christel:*! Hi guys! RichihH and myself are currently at GUADEC, having a blast of a time, if you happen to be a attending freenode user, do come say hi!
* Signon time  :    Wed Jul 18 05:42:57 2007
* Signoff time :    Fri Jul 20 14:20:31 2007
* Total uptime :    2d  8h 37m 34s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* #ubuntu-freshers is desynced from kubrick.freenode.net at 02:27pm
<l3on> hi all
<l3on> :)
<cynics> bug #36547
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 36547 in scim "scim: im-switch configuration for XIM mode should check user's locale" [Unknown,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/36547
<bluekuja> heya javamaniac
<bluekuja> javamaniac: new gnome-btdownload has been released
<bluekuja> 0.0.29
<bluekuja> javamaniac, want me to take care of it?
!dmwaters:*! hi all, big split, need to fix routing, sorry.
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-marketing  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* Signon time  :    Fri Jul 20 14:21:55 2007
* Signoff time :    Wed Jul 25 16:30:03 2007
* Total uptime :    5d  2h  8m  8s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* #ubuntu-freshers is desynced from kubrick.freenode.net at 04:36pm
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-marketing  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
!dmwaters:*! Good day all, there's going to be a rather large split while i straighten out some routing. Thank you for your patience, and thank you for using freenode!
* Signon time  :    Wed Jul 25 16:30:41 2007
* Signoff time :    Fri Aug  3 09:13:57 2007
* Total uptime :    8d 16h 43m 16s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* #ubuntu-freshers is desynced from kubrick.freenode.net at 09:19am
!Md:*! sorry for the split, one of our servers has a bad clock and has been shut down until it will be fixed
[wotamuckinfuddle(n=wotamuck@213.205.241.204)]  hi, sorry to PM, i have a DVD of ubuntu fiesty fawn, im wanting to install it on a non-DVD machine, how can i make cd-roms from the DVD? please
!RichiH:*! Hi everyone :) This Saturday August 11th, LinuxPicnic (.org) will celebrate Tux' birthday. East USA: Reston VA, West USA: Sunnyvale CA, Southern Hemisphere: Dunedain, NZ. As always, thank you for using freenode and have a great day :)
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-marketing  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* Signon time  :    Fri Aug  3 09:14:22 2007
* Signoff time :    Wed Aug  8 23:41:01 2007
* Total uptime :    5d 14h 26m 39s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* #ubuntu-freshers is desynced from kubrick.freenode.net at 11:47pm
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-marketing  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
* Signon time  :    Wed Aug  8 23:41:36 2007
* Signoff time :    Fri Aug 10 07:53:46 2007
* Total uptime :    1d  8h 12m 10s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* #ubuntu-freshers is desynced from kubrick.freenode.net at 07:59am
* Signon time  :    Fri Aug 10 07:53:55 2007
* Signoff time :    Sat Aug 11 06:59:03 2007
* Total uptime :    0d 23h  5m  8s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* #ubuntu-freshers is desynced from kubrick.freenode.net at 07:04am
[foxbuntu(n=nfoxqci@12-216-16-102.client.mchsi.com)]  sex
[foxbuntu(n=nfoxqci@12-216-16-102.client.mchsi.com)]  !pastebin | ubuntulog
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-marketing  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* Signon time  :    Sat Aug 11 06:59:16 2007
* Signoff time :    Sun Aug 12 07:15:29 2007
* Total uptime :    1d  0h 16m 13s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* #ubuntu-freshers is desynced from kubrick.freenode.net at 07:21am
* Signon time  :    Sun Aug 12 07:15:35 2007
* Signoff time :    Sun Aug 12 08:10:40 2007
* Total uptime :    0d  0h 55m  5s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* #ubuntu-freshers is desynced from kubrick.freenode.net at 08:16am
!christel:*! Hiya all, one of our sponsors are experiencing some networking problems and as a result we have a slightly bouncy network. If you find yourself on the affected server, you may wish to connect elsewhere. Thank you for using freenode and have a great day!
* Signon time  :    Sun Aug 12 08:11:24 2007
* Signoff time :    Mon Aug 13 12:21:43 2007
* Total uptime :    1d  4h 10m 19s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* #ubuntu-freshers is desynced from kubrick.freenode.net at 05:31am
* Signon time  :    Wed Aug 15 05:25:47 2007
* Signoff time :    Wed Aug 15 20:25:01 2007
* Total uptime :    0d 14h 59m 14s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
!alindeman:*! Hi all .. a main rotation server flashed off the network for a second.  It's back, but I'm removing it from rotation anyway.
!christel:*! We would like to wish the GNOME project a Happy Birthday, 10 years old today!
!RichiH:*! Hi all. As you will surely have heard, there was a major earthquake in Peru. It seems Richard 'RMS' Stallmann was travelling from Lima to Chimbote with Mario Ramos on August 15th and no one has heard from him since. If you have any information, please email rms-assist@gnu.org or poke us in #freenode. Also, if you happen to live in South or Central America, please consider donating blood as that is the only thing that can not easily be transported from outsid
!alindeman:*! Some lag on a hub caused a few servers to drop off the network.  Everything should be settled now.  Sorry for the noise.
* Signon time  :    Wed Aug 15 20:25:03 2007
* Signoff time :    Sat Aug 18 06:26:32 2007
* Total uptime :    2d 10h  1m 29s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* Signon time  :    Sat Aug 18 10:37:43 2007
* Signoff time :    Sun Aug 19 10:51:57 2007
* Total uptime :    1d  0h 14m 14s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-marketing  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* Signon time  :    Sun Aug 19 11:26:31 2007
* Signoff time :    Mon Aug 20 05:44:20 2007
* Total uptime :    0d 18h 17m 49s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
!RichiH:*! Hi all. As you surely noticed, we just had a rather large and ugly split. We are looking into what caused it and for the time being, things seem to have calmed down. Sorry for the inconvenience, thank you for using freenode and have a great day :)
* Signon time  :    Mon Aug 20 05:44:27 2007
* Signoff time :    Tue Aug 21 09:04:04 2007
* Total uptime :    1d  3h 19m 37s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
<nb000> hi, is everybody here?
<nb000> i found this irc addr at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Teams/Torrent?highlight=%28MOTU%2FTeams%29
<nb000> i would like to suggest to add rtorrent to the list of maintaned bittorrent clients
<nb000> the ububtu version of it is 0.6.4, but on the progr's homepage there is already many newser version (latest is 0.7.7)
<nb000> if someone reads this i can be contacted later via mail: nb0000 at gmail dot com
<Ceefour666> hi
<Ceefour666> good afternoon
<Ceefour666> may i come in?
<Ceefour666> i'm looking for azureus maintainer
<Ceefour666> hlllo
!dmwaters:*! Hi all, one of our hubs just split, we're looking into it
* Signon time  :    Tue Aug 21 09:04:11 2007
* Signoff time :    Tue Aug 28 06:46:35 2007
* Total uptime :    6d 21h 42m 24s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
<zith_> i saw that packaging linkage is on your todolist
<zith_> to do that you need the rasterbar libtorrent (rather than the rakshasa one)
<bluekuja> zith_, heya
<bluekuja> yes, we need rasterbar before linkage
<zith_> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=402462 <- this is how debian seems to want to solve having two diffrent libtorrents int their repository, if you had not seen it :)
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Debian bug 402462 in wnpp "ITP: libtorrent-rasterbar -- Rasterbar libtorrent library" [Wishlist,Open] 
<bluekuja> let me see
<zith_> i dont know the status on that one though, they have not been talking in the bug posting since may
<bluekuja> zith_, I've been in contact with him for some time
<bluekuja> and we talked here about it multiple times
<zith_> ah, cool
<bluekuja> that guy did *not* provide a good package
<bluekuja> to push into the archive
<zith_> oh ok
<bluekuja> pochu, any news for rasterbar?
<bluekuja> pochu, oh wb :)
<zith_> i actually made a package of it last night, but i doubt its much better since its my first debian package ever
<bluekuja> zith_, in what are you interested?
<zith_> bluekuja: linkage! :)
<bluekuja> are you an ubuntu contributor?
<zith_> i'm afraid not
<bluekuja> zith_, I love linkage a lot
<bluekuja> it's a great application
<bluekuja> and I really want to see it in
<zith_> thats great to hear
<bluekuja> zith_, are you linkage devel?
<zith_> i havnt really contributed much code, but i'm a member of the project and the guy leading it is a close friend
<bluekuja> oh cool!
<bluekuja> well, the guy  told me
<bluekuja> "hey, I'll be back with news!"
<bluekuja> no one have seen him around
<zith_> the guy who made the package?
<bluekuja> since june
<bluekuja> yup
<zith_> argh.. that has to be a bit frustrating
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> he talked bad about us
<bluekuja> saying we dont help him
<bluekuja> and stuff like that
<bluekuja> which is not true
<bluekuja> we gave him the possibility to sponsor his package into both debian and ubuntu
<bluekuja> of course with a *good* package
<zith_> i wish i could help, but as i said, i dont have much experiance with packaging
<bluekuja> zith_, you told me before, you made a package
<bluekuja> do you have a chance to let me see it?
<bluekuja> of course, I want a diff.gz, .dsc, and orig
<bluekuja> not the .deb
<bluekuja> :)
<zith_> hmm ok
<zith_> but its called libtorrent, not libtorrent-rasterbar or anything
<bluekuja> zith_, bad then
<bluekuja> that's the main problem
<bluekuja> we have libtorrent already in the archive
<zith_> yeah
<bluekuja> we cannot conflict the current version
<pochu> Hello bluekuja
<bluekuja> heya pochu
<bluekuja> how are you man?
<pochu> on holidays :)
<bluekuja> cool
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> pochu, no news for rasterbar?
<bluekuja> have you heard something?
<pochu> no, sorry
<bluekuja> oki
<bluekuja> :)
<pochu> and how are you?
<bluekuja> reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally good :)
<bluekuja> life is going great
<bluekuja> I can say I'm happy
<bluekuja> atm
<bluekuja> :)
<pochu> That's great
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> I hope it's the same for you
<pochu> I'll be in Italy in a couple of days :)
<bluekuja> oooooh
<bluekuja> where??
<pochu> I'm going to Loreto, but I'll be in Asisi, Padova, Firenze...
<bluekuja> ohh!
<bluekuja> come to Udine!
<bluekuja> it's 100 km from venice
<pochu> I would if I could
<pochu> But we are 70 people ;)
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> that's quite hard then
<bluekuja> tourist trip?
<pochu> It's even impossible ;)
<pochu> We are going to join the Holy Father in Loreto
<bluekuja> oh cool!
<bluekuja> how many days will you stay here?
<pochu> 9 days, with those for going and coming back
<pochu> 7 in Italy
<bluekuja> by coach?
<bluekuja> or airplane?
<pochu> bus :/
<bluekuja> oh damn :/
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> but it's Ok to me :)
<bluekuja> are you with your family?
<bluekuja> or alone?
<bluekuja> *with friends
<pochu> no, with friends and people from the church
<bluekuja> really nice
<bluekuja> it would be nice to meet you around
<bluekuja> but I'm a little less far away from firenze
<bluekuja> I'm quite near to padova
<bluekuja> 150+ km
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> I live near trieste
<bluekuja> in fact
<pochu> :)
<bluekuja> pochu, you gonna take your laptop with you?
<pochu> I don't think so :)
<bluekuja> aww :/
<pochu> But I'll be back on September 7th :)
<pochu> Oh, why do you say it?
<bluekuja> to keep in contact in case you come around here
<pochu> if you mean around your town, I won't...
<bluekuja> not really around
<bluekuja> 100-150 km is ok
<pochu> hehe
<bluekuja> :)
<pochu> so then you might want to come to padova
<bluekuja> yea
<bluekuja> when will you be around there?
<pochu> IIRC on August 30th
<zith_> bluekuja: so do you have any feature requests or such for linkage?
<zith_> It would be good to get some feedback.. there are not many people who talk about it currently :)
!Md:*! FYI, freenode has just broken the record of 40000 connected users. let's join the party in #defocus
!RichiH:*! Hi all. As you probably noticed, a local leaf server is having route troubles and keeps on splitting. We are working on it and hope to have the issue resolved shortly. As always, thank you for using freenode and have a great day :)
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-laptop  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
!christel:*! Hi all, we've had a request to inform you that the guys over in ##nabaztag are 'calling all pesky rabbit hunters/hackers,' so if you own one of these cute little wifi rabbits you may want to check out the channel for the unofficial 'hacking nabaztag community' on freenode! 
* Signon time  :    Tue Aug 28 06:46:41 2007
* Signoff time :    Thu Aug 30 18:58:08 2007
* Total uptime :    2d 12h 11m 27s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
[netzer0(n=netzer0@202.128.52.52)]  hi... noob here needs help
* Signon time  :    Thu Aug 30 18:58:15 2007
* Signoff time :    Wed Sep  5 13:46:14 2007
* Total uptime :    5d 18h 47m 59s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
<idefixs> hi there! anyone seen bluekuja recently?
<bluekuja_> heya asac
<idefixs> bluekuja: thanx!
<bluekuja> XSource: heya bro
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> heya XSource
<XSource> :-)
<XSource> hey
<XSource> home sweet home :D
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> how it's going?
<XSource> good, how's you?
<bluekuja> really good thanks!
<XSource> :-)
<bluekuja> are you an ubuntero now?
<XSource> bb in 30
<XSource> yea
<XSource> lol
<bluekuja> lol
<XSource> b
<bluekuja> wb
<XSource> thx
<bluekuja> :9
<XSource> never seen this :9 b4
<bluekuja> ahha
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> XSource, !
<XSource> :D
<XSource> how's it going there?
<bluekuja> really good man!
<bluekuja> what about you?
<XSource> great
<XSource> :)
<XSource> trying to follow the path, I need some time to:
<XSource> look to the master,
<XSource>     follow the master,
<XSource>     walk with the master,
<XSource>     see through the master,
<XSource>     become the master.
<XSource> xD
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> thta's it
<bluekuja> camrdale, hi
<bluekuja> XSource, just work day by day
<bluekuja> and you'll make it
* XSource have to do homework
<XSource> has*
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> XSource, for school?
<XSource> for ubotu lol
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> !say hi XSource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about say hi xsource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<XSource> just realized it's a bot u bot u
<XSource> lol
<bluekuja> !say XSource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about say xsource - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bluekuja> damn
<bluekuja> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<camrdale> bluekuja: hi
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> camrdale, heya
<bluekuja> interested in torrents?
<camrdale> I'm the debian maintainer for bittornado
<camrdale> you part of the motu-torrent team?
<bluekuja> camrdale, I'm the administrator of the team
<bluekuja> :)
<camrdale> I'm concerned about the version scheduled for Gutsy, is it too late to get a new one included?
<bluekuja> camrdale, oh, you are bittornado's debian maintainer?
<bluekuja> really nice
<bluekuja> are you a DD?
<camrdale> yes, not a DD yet
<camrdale> soon though, hopefully
<bluekuja> already started NM?
<camrdale> more than a year ago :(
<bluekuja> aww
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> camrdale, what's bad on gutsy version?
<bluekuja> is a new upstream release out?
<camrdale> it's got a few bad bugs
<bluekuja> new upstream fixes those?
<camrdale> 0.3.18 is experimental, and the upstream is not too quick with releasing fixes
<camrdale> I have some fixes from upstream's CVS
<bluekuja> camrdale, they are already in debian?
<camrdale> not yet, I was going to release a new version for Debian to fix them
<bluekuja> e.g the revision you're talking about is already in
<bluekuja> ok
<camrdale> I'm just wondering if it's too late for gutsy
<bluekuja> it's not too late for a new revision
<bluekuja> I can merge it from debian
<camrdale> is there a deadline?
<bluekuja> we are already in new upstream releases freeze
<bluekuja> also new packages freeze
<bluekuja> but we have exceptions
<bluekuja> dont worry
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> but alwais time for a merge
<bluekuja> also for fixing odd bugs
<bluekuja> providing a good package for gutsy
<camrdale> ok, I'll try and get a new version in for next week
<bluekuja> sounds great
<bluekuja> just ping me when done
<bluekuja> and I'll see if we need a merge/sync
<camrdale> thanks, I will
<bluekuja> thanks to you for coming
<bluekuja> :)
<camrdale> :)
<bluekuja> camrdale, are you registered on lp?
<camrdale> yep
<camrdale> I applied to join motu-torrent too
<bluekuja> camrdale, really?
<bluekuja> how long ago?
<camrdale> a couple weeks, I think?
<bluekuja> I usually dont consider applications from ppl I dont know
<bluekuja> that's why I didnt answer
<bluekuja> :)
<camrdale> I figured something like that
<bluekuja> but let me add you to the team
<bluekuja> can you provide me lp id?
<bluekuja> and debian qa page?
<camrdale> camrdale for lp
<camrdale> http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=camrdale@gmail.com
<camrdale> I also maintain torrentflux
<camrdale> and I'm the developer of the new debtorrent package distribution program
<bluekuja> oh really cool
<bluekuja> you rock then!
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> camrdale, I co-maintain gnome-btdownload
<bluekuja> 30000 popcon
<bluekuja> ;)
<camrdale> nice
<bluekuja> with javamaniac
<bluekuja> :)
<camrdale> I was trying to change the importance of a bug in Launchpad
<bluekuja> camrdale, you cant
<camrdale> do I need special priviliges for that?
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> ubuntu-QA members are allowed to do it
<bluekuja> camrdale, just give me the bug
<bluekuja> and tell me which importance you need
<camrdale> 87254
<camrdale> should be minor/wishlist
<bluekuja> Launchpad Bug #87254
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 87254 in bittornado "bittornado / wxpython string decoding error" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/87254
<camrdale> yes
<bluekuja> setting it to minor/wishlist
<bluekuja> camrdale, you mean
<bluekuja> confirmed
<bluekuja> wishlist?
<bluekuja> :)
<camrdale> sure
<bluekuja> ok
<camrdale> I'm not sure what the importance levels are for ubuntu
<bluekuja> camrdale, done
<bluekuja> wishlist/confirmed
<camrdale> thanks
<bluekuja> camrdale, let me add you to the team
<camrdale> okay, thanks again
<bluekuja> camrdale, I have a quite long list of ppl
<bluekuja> who wants to join
<camrdale> I see that
<bluekuja> so I consider only ppl already involved
<camrdale> does membership get me privileges
<camrdale> ?
<bluekuja> camrdale, like?
<camrdale> I'm not sure, I'm just wondering why people want to join?
<bluekuja> camrdale, you have access to team branches, you get access to ppa of the team, you receive team mails
<bluekuja> and you're the maintainer of all torrents app
<bluekuja> on ubuntu
<bluekuja> e.g you work on them
<bluekuja> e.g you fix them
<bluekuja> e.g you contribute to them
<bluekuja> :)
<camrdale> sounds good :)
<bluekuja> :9
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> camrdale, do you use bzr?
<camrdale> no, but I'm familiar with others
<camrdale> should be able to pick it up
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> anyway camrdale
<bluekuja> keep me updated
<bluekuja> :)
<camrdale> I will, thanks
<bluekuja> thanks to you
<bluekuja> ;)
<XSource> gd n8 ubotueros
<bluekuja> XSource, gnight
<bluekuja> and take care man!
<XSource> thx :)
<bluekuja> cu tomorrow
<bluekuja> :)
<XSource> ciaooo
<bluekuja> ciao! :)
<XSource> :D
<bluekuja> :)
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-laptop  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* Signon time  :    Wed Sep  5 13:52:42 2007
* Signoff time :    Tue Sep 18 04:45:22 2007
* Total uptime :   12d 14h 52m 40s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
!dmwaters:*! Good day all, that split was one of our rotation servers. I'm looking into the cause of the split now
<bluekuja> pochu, heya
<bluekuja> pochu, I'm checking https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/listen/+bug/141009
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Launchpad bug 141009 in listen "listen.desktop doesn't validate" [Low,Triaged] 
<bluekuja> pochu, let me know when you're there
<pochu> bluekuja: hey, how do you do?
<bluekuja> pochu, heya bro
<bluekuja> pochu, I'm reviewing that for you
<bluekuja> a mail hit my mailbox before
<bluekuja> and I went there to check it
<bluekuja> ^^
<pochu> bluekuja: thanks!
<bluekuja> pochu, now I'm grabbing the source
<bluekuja> and applying your debdiff
<pochu> :-)
<pochu> It's nice you're a motu
<pochu> now you can sponsor me ;)
<pochu> hehe
<bluekuja> yup :D
<bluekuja> pochu, give me a minute
<bluekuja> dont disappear
<bluekuja> pochu, that's a huge patch!
<pochu> sure, take your time :)
<pochu> bluekuja: hehe, well, I guess we can reduce it...
<pochu> patching just listen.desktop.in, instead of both listen.desktop and listen.desktop.in
<pochu> it doesn't make sense to patch listen.desktop, since we are using listen.desktop.in after its conversion to listen.desktop...
<pochu> do you want me to reduce the patch?
<pochu> well, let me do it :-)
<bluekuja> pochu, yeah, let me write a comment
<bluekuja> please
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> pochu, done read
<pochu> bluekuja: :-) give me one minute
<bluekuja> take your time
<bluekuja> I'm here for 20 minutes
<bluekuja> so feel free to ping
<pochu> bluekuja: new debdiff attached :)
* bluekuja checking
<bluekuja> pochu, looks better
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> pochu, original patch
<bluekuja> patches only .in files right?
<pochu> bluekuja: now yes
<bluekuja> pochu, I mean
<pochu> bluekuja: and works fine (builds, and the .desktop now validates)
<bluekuja> did you create that patch?
<pochu> yeah
<bluekuja> so you are original author?
<bluekuja> is this the first revision where that patch is attahced?
<pochu> no
<pochu> it was already there, but now I've modified it
<pochu> improved it
<bluekuja> pochu, ok good
<bluekuja> back
<bluekuja> pochu: but original patch
<bluekuja> got only .in stuff?
<bluekuja> or there were changes on .desktop too?
<bluekuja> pochu, I mean
<bluekuja> why in the previous patch
<pochu> bluekuja: just on .in
<bluekuja> you added changes to the -.desktop itself?
<bluekuja> without a reason
<bluekuja> in fact
<pochu> bluekuja: in the first debdiff yes
<pochu> but not in the second one
<bluekuja> pochu, yeah
<bluekuja> but why you put them in the first?
<bluekuja> if we have a .in?
<pochu> I didn't know well how it worked
<pochu> so I thought I has to patch the .desktop too
<bluekuja> oh k
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> let me test
<pochu> but now I know how it works :-)
<bluekuja> pochu, building
<bluekuja> it
<pochu> cool!
<bluekuja> pochu, damn
<bluekuja> Get:3 http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main libxevie1 1:1.0.2-2 [9140B] 
<bluekuja> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main at-spi 1.19.5-0ubuntu1
<bluekuja>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<bluekuja> need to update my tarball
<bluekuja> :)
<pochu> hehe
<bluekuja> pochu, 20000000 deps?
<bluekuja> :P
<pochu> lol
<bluekuja> pochu, looks fine
<pochu> bluekuja: yeah!
<bluekuja> pochu, now I check latest
<bluekuja> listen package
<bluekuja> and I see the bug
<bluekuja> and then I upload
<bluekuja> pochu, 4ubuntu2
<bluekuja> got bad desktop entry I'm right?
<pochu> bluekuja: yeah
<pochu> bluekuja: and in the menu, it's placed in 'Others'
<bluekuja> pochu, ok, I'm checking previous revision
<bluekuja> to see it
<pochu> instead of in 'Sound & Video'
<bluekuja> Ive tested your one
<bluekuja> and works fine
<bluekuja> pochu, I've installed
<bluekuja> 4ubuntu2
<bluekuja> and I see a desktop entry
<bluekuja> in AudioVideo
<bluekuja> is that possible?
<pochu> bluekuja: hmm
<bluekuja> pochu, I'm looking at
<bluekuja> 4ubuntu2
<bluekuja> diff.gz
<bluekuja> pochu, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9027166/listen_0.5-4ubuntu2.diff.gz
<bluekuja> I see the patch there
<pochu> bluekuja: yes, it's right
<pochu> because the old .desktop.in file was patched too
<pochu> though it wasn't good enough
<pochu> I mean, it wasnt freedesktop.org 1.0 valid
<bluekuja> pochu, you deleted encoding field
<bluekuja> and application category
<pochu> yes
<pochu> bluekuja: try this command
<pochu> desktop-file-validate /usr/share/applications/listen.desktop
<bluekuja> pochu, I know I know
<bluekuja> :)
<pochu> the Encoding field is deprecated, since in 1.0 all .desktop files should be in utf-8
<pochu> and Application is deprecated too :)
<bluekuja> pochu, and mime types?
<pochu> bluekuja: they were duplicated
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> why?
<pochu> all of them
* pochu doesn't know
<pochu> I guess somebody upstream opened it in an editor and duplicated them by mistake
<pochu> Otherwise, I don't know why
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> all duplicated
<pochu> hehe
<pochu> that's odd ;)
<pochu> isn't it?
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> pochu, well, changelog description
<bluekuja> should be better
<bluekuja> like
<bluekuja> updated desktop.in
<bluekuja> to fit freedesktop
<bluekuja> standards
<pochu> hmm, right
<bluekuja> and cleaning up the file
<bluekuja> delete the debdiff
<bluekuja> you did
<bluekuja> and put another one
<bluekuja> with a better desc
<bluekuja> and with
<bluekuja> (LP: #BUG)
<bluekuja> so it get closed automatically
<bluekuja> remember that
<pochu> oh, I forgot it hehe
<bluekuja> pochu, tell me when new debdiff is there
<pochu> sure, thanks!
<bluekuja> I apply and upload
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> 10 mins and I leave
<bluekuja> ;)
<pochu>     - Updated to fit freedesktop.org desktop files spec. (LP: #141009)
<pochu> does it seem good enough?
<bluekuja> add and cleaning it a bity
<bluekuja> *bit
<bluekuja> - Updated to fit freedesktop.org desktop files spec and cleaning it a bit.
<pochu> bluekuja: uploaded!
<bluekuja> pochu, grabbing it :)
<pochu> nice
<bluekuja> pochu,
<bluekuja> -
<bluekuja> +Categories=AudioVideo;Player;GTK;GNOME;
<bluekuja> why that space?
* pochu looks
<pochu> argh!
<bluekuja> pochu, I fix it here
<bluekuja> dont submit
<bluekuja> a new debdiff
<bluekuja> please
<bluekuja> :)
<pochu> thanks a lot
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> pochu,
<bluekuja> Trying patch debian/patches/01_desktop_entry.patch at level 1 ... 0 ... 2 ... failure.
<bluekuja> make: *** [debian/stamp-patched]  Error 1
<bluekuja> why?
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> without that space
<bluekuja> fails to apply
<pochu> yes
<pochu> leave that space ;)
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> yeah, I gonna leave it
<pochu> it's because if you remove it, you have to change the '@@ -12,7 +15,9 @@' line
<bluekuja> yup
<pochu> so better leave it, since it doesn't hurt :)
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> it's a minor minor
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> pochu, Uploading to ubuntu (via ftp to upload.ubuntu.com):
<bluekuja>   listen_0.5-4ubuntu3.dsc: done.
<bluekuja>   listen_0.5-4ubuntu3.diff.gz: done.
<bluekuja>   listen_0.5-4ubuntu3_source.changes: done.
<bluekuja> Successfully uploaded packages.
<bluekuja> Not running dinstall.
<bluekuja> pochu, I wait for accepted mai
<bluekuja> *mail
<bluekuja> and I go to have a bath
<pochu> bluekuja: have fun, and thanks a lot!
<bluekuja> pochu, np, and remember to ping me if needed
<pochu> will do! :)
<bluekuja> be back later
* pochu hopes to become a MOTU anytime soon :)
<pochu> though it seems I have to be more careful with my patches ;)
<bluekuja> :9
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> need to check them
<bluekuja> 2 more times
<pochu> will do from now on :)
<bluekuja> :9
<bluekuja> damn 9!
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> pochu,
<bluekuja> Accepted:
<bluekuja>  OK: listen_0.5.orig.tar.gz
<bluekuja>  OK: listen_0.5-4ubuntu3.diff.gz
<bluekuja>  OK: listen_0.5-4ubuntu3.dsc
<bluekuja>      -> Component: universe Section: sound
<bluekuja> good work ;)
<bluekuja> cya later
<pochu> bluekuja: yay!
* pochu hugs bluekuja :)
<bluekuja> pochu, back
* bluekuja hugs pochu too
<bluekuja> :)
-dmwaters(i=dmwaters@freenode/staff/gentoo.dmwaters)- {global notice} Hi all, looks like this last split was do to a glitch in the eu hub's network. If there are any more problems, i may need to do  some emergency rehubbing.
<Muntrue> hi
<bluekuja_> hi Muntrue
<Muntrue> anyone want a demonoid invite?
<bluekuja_> Muntrue, I have an account already tnx
<Muntrue> k :)
<bluekuja_> thanks anyway
<bluekuja_> :)
<Muntrue> =)
<bluekuja_> Muntrue, interested in torrents?
<Muntrue> i just download movies hehe
<bluekuja_> lol
<bluekuja_> :D
<Muntrue> i got a bunch of demonoid invites
<Muntrue> but for some reason no1 is interested in that anymore
<Muntrue> few moneths back ppl would kill for it
<bluekuja_> lol
<bluekuja_> :D
<bluekuja_> I have an account since 2004
<bluekuja_> so^^
<Muntrue> hehe nice
* Signon time  :    Tue Sep 18 04:45:28 2007
* Signoff time :    Sat Sep 22 10:15:17 2007
* Total uptime :    4d  5h 29m 49s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-laptop  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* Signon time  :    Sat Sep 22 10:15:19 2007
* Signoff time :    Mon Sep 24 06:59:34 2007
* Total uptime :    1d 20h 44m 15s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
<bluekuja> javamaniac: heya man!
<bluekuja> javamaniac: are you on debian atm?
<javamaniac> bluekuja, yes
<bluekuja> javamaniac: can you test if http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=431692 is fixed now?
(ubotu/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) Debian bug 431692 in diff-ext "nautilus crashes when diff-ext is installed" [Critical,Open] 
<bluekuja> I provide you the .deb
<bluekuja> javamaniac: you can?
<javamaniac> bluekuja, of course, give me the deb url
<bluekuja> javamaniac: great, give me a sec
<bluekuja> javamaniac: ftp://gnome-btdownload.alioth.debian.org/pub/gnome-btdownload/diff-ext_0.2.3-1_i386.deb
<bluekuja> javamaniac: any crash?
<bluekuja> javamaniac: or everything works fine?
<javamaniac> let me test it
<bluekuja> ok
<javamaniac> I'm having porblems with my ISP :S
<bluekuja> aww
<javamaniac> here again
<javamaniac> but the dns problems still persist
<javamaniac> :S
<bluekuja> @schedule
<bluekuja> heya fsateler
<bluekuja> fsateler: news there?
<fsateler> yes
<bluekuja> please update me
<fsateler> I'm updating to libtorrent 0.12 and btg 0.9.6
<bluekuja> fsateler: wait a minute
<bluekuja> libtorrent-rasterbar has been uploaded?
<fsateler> nope
<bluekuja> did you get any chance to fix the problem I reported you?
<fsateler> i tried several times and got no response, so finally I decided to upload the debian packages to btg's website
<bluekuja> fsateler: that's bad
<bluekuja> do you have a link for them please?
<fsateler> I don't really see much problem with libtorrent-rasterbar-dev conflicting with libtorrent-dev
<fsateler> http://btg.berlios.de/packages.html
<fsateler> However I'm pretty sure they are uninstallable right now since they depend on an older boost
<bluekuja> let me check them
<bluekuja> usr/include/libtorrent
<bluekuja> is wrong
<bluekuja> everything should be libtorrent-rasterbar
<bluekuja> to have a perfect package
<bluekuja> sonames should be different from libtorrent.0
<fsateler> I don't think it is good to change upstream's soname
<bluekuja> we already talked about this
<bluekuja> and if the situation doest move
<bluekuja> it wont get included in debian
<bluekuja> so it will live as external repo
<bluekuja> unsupported
<fsateler> let me see.
<fsateler> I am building libtorrent right now
<bluekuja> ok
<fsateler> there is an issue with 0.12: it doesn't want to build correctly with -fvisibility=hidden
<bluekuja> fsateler: any news from upstream side?
<fsateler> they are as puzzled as I am
<bluekuja> cool
<bluekuja> well, they dont want to ship shared libs
<bluekuja> and that's pretty bad
<fsateler> I think they don't have a stable API/ABI
<bluekuja> yea
<bluekuja> that's too
<bluekuja> did you try to talk with them again?
<fsateler> not about the API/ABI
<bluekuja> fsateler: what will you do in the near future for this?
<bluekuja> I hope you'll work to have it included officially in debian
<bluekuja> without shipping packages on external repos
<fsateler> right now I am checking differences between 0.12 and 0.11
<fsateler> I want to then build libtorrent with a system libasio instead of the shipped one
<bluekuja> nice to hear
<bluekuja> keep me updated
<bluekuja> please
<fsateler> ok
<bluekuja> thanks
<fsateler> will let you know when I have a package so you can check it out
<bluekuja> perfect
<bluekuja> :)
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-laptop  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
[TeTeT(n=spindler@modemcable178.77-70-69.static.videotron.ca)]  help
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
* Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg ) 
* Signon time  :    Mon Sep 24 06:59:45 2007
* Signoff time :    Wed Oct  3 10:40:04 2007
* Total uptime :    9d  3h 40m 19s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
<bluekuja> heya Ubulette
<bluekuja> nice to have you here
<Ubulette> :)
<bluekuja> welcome in
<bluekuja> Ubulette: for any question
<bluekuja> just ping me
<bluekuja> I'm alwais around
<bluekuja> and if you need to activate PPA
<bluekuja> for the team
<bluekuja> (is not active yet)
<bluekuja> just tell me
<Ubulette> i have my own at the moment so I can use it at the moment
<Ubulette> gasp
<Ubulette> is miro considered here ?
<Ubulette> it has a libtorrent bundled, in python
<bluekuja> Ubulette: do you have a link for miro PTS?
<Ubulette> i guess it's the original one
<Ubulette> getmiro.com
<Ubulette> it's in my ppa too
<bluekuja> found
<Ubulette> gutsy has one too
<bluekuja> I didnt consider it, that's why it does not appear on packages list
<bluekuja> for the team
<bluekuja> Ubulette: you can add us as bug contact
<bluekuja> for miro
<bluekuja> so we get mails for any related bug
<bluekuja> just subscribe us to the package
<bluekuja> Ubulette: anyway in the near future, I'll move to team to motu-p2p
<bluekuja> *the
<bluekuja> need to talk with all members and decide something about it
<bluekuja> Ubulette: ah wait
<bluekuja> there is https://edge.launchpad.net/~miro-launchpad-maintainers already
<bluekuja> so dont need to subscribe us
<bluekuja> a team is already there for miro
<Ubulette> ok
<bluekuja> Ubulette: anyway thanks for helping out
<Ubulette> deluge is also maintained elsewhere, right ?
<Ubulette> I only see two old branches, it is the right place : https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~motu-torrent/  ?
<bluekuja> Ubulette: I didnt touch deluge directly
<bluekuja> I talked with upstream devels
<bluekuja> about it
<bluekuja> Ubulette: that's gnome-bt
<Ubulette> i know. I was just looking at what has been done so far (by the team)
<bluekuja> Ubulette: a lot of bug reporting/fixing
<bluekuja> mostly for gnome-btdownload
<bluekuja> client in main
<bluekuja> and debian
<bluekuja> Ubulette: other branches are on my personal bzr space
<bluekuja> they are packages I maintain directly
<Ubulette> ok
<Ubulette> is libtorrent-rasterbar already packaged ?
<bluekuja> Ubulette: nope
<bluekuja> there are some problems
<bluekuja> related to that lib
<Ubulette> such as ?
<bluekuja> soname, destination dirs
<bluekuja> it conflicts with current libtorrent
<bluekuja> already inside the archives
<Ubulette> is there already a branch somewhere (with the debian dir) ?
<bluekuja> Ubulette: a guy packaged it for libtorrent itself already
<bluekuja> on btg
<bluekuja> but the package is wrong
<bluekuja> that's why it's not accepted on ubuntu/debian
<Ubulette> should we fix it or start from scratch ?
<bluekuja> Ubulette: I guess we should start from scratch
<bluekuja> I dont know the current status of that package
<bluekuja> I dont even know his package abilities
<bluekuja> so it can be everything messed up, who knows
<Ubulette> which package(s) would 1st need this lib ?
<bluekuja> Ubulette: starting from a team branch
<bluekuja> Ubulette: tons of packages atm
<bluekuja> deluge
<bluekuja> linkage
<bluekuja> btg
<bluekuja> so having it inside it's a priority
<Ubulette> ok, I'll see what I can do
<bluekuja> Ubulette: sounds great, feel free to start up a branch
<bluekuja> if needed
<Ubulette> yep, bzr + quilt
<bluekuja> yup
<Ubulette> i'm now addicted to these two
<bluekuja> Ubulette: I'm more for dpatch
<Ubulette> because of asac ;)
<bluekuja> but not a problem
<bluekuja> Ubulette: anyway the problems are two for rasterbar:
<bluekuja> 1) soname is wrong, need to change it to get accepted
<bluekuja> 2) destination dirs are wrong and conflicts with current libtorrent
<Ubulette> ok
<bluekuja> that's all
<bluekuja> and they should ship shared libs
<bluekuja> but that's upstream problem
<Ubulette> should not be worse than the mozilla projects ;)
<bluekuja> we'll see what to do about that later
<bluekuja> nope :)
<bluekuja> Ubulette: having it inside debian/ubuntu
<bluekuja> will be a great move
<bluekuja> to have some more torrent applications in
<bluekuja> asac: you there?
<bluekuja> asac: I've pushed everything for agg
<bluekuja> asac: two bugs are fixed
<bluekuja> and everything should be ready to upload
<bluekuja> asac: I mail you both links
<bluekuja> mail sent
<bluekuja> Ubulette: going for a bath
<bluekuja> then back here
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> back
<bluekuja> heya camrdale
<camrdale> hey
<camrdale> I finally got the new version of bittornado uploaded to debian
<camrdale> is it too late for gutsy?
<bluekuja> camrdale: is it a new upstream release?
<camrdale> no
<camrdale> bug fixes only
<bluekuja> camrdale: is it in ubuntu main or universe?
<camrdale> main I think
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> main
<bluekuja> camrdale: If you merge it from debian
<bluekuja> you can make it
<camrdale> great
<bluekuja> now main is freezed
<bluekuja> let me see the policy atm
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> bug fixes are allowed
<bluekuja> for main now
<bluekuja> so we can have a fixed bittornando
<bluekuja> *bittornado
<bluekuja> :)
<camrdale> it was just uploaded 5 min ago, so it will be (up to) 12 hrs before it's available in the archive
<bluekuja> yeah, np
<bluekuja> we have some days
<camrdale> I'll let you know when it is
<bluekuja> before final release
<bluekuja> camrdale: great :)
<bluekuja> camrdale: if you dont know how to merge
<bluekuja> just ping me
<camrdale> sorry for the dalay, it was ready 2 weeks ago but my sponsor is busy
<camrdale> can I merge myself?
<bluekuja> camrdale: yeah, if you know how to do it
<bluekuja> camrdale: of course, you cant upload it
<bluekuja> ^^
<camrdale> I'll look into that
<bluekuja> camrdale: merging is an ubuntu-specific thing
<bluekuja> so pay attention
<camrdale> if I can't figure it out, I'll ping you :)
<camrdale> thanks
<bluekuja> great ;)
<bluekuja> let me know
<camrdale> bluekuja: I think it needs a sync, not a merge, can I do that?
<camrdale> the last version in ubuntu included a small change that is now in the debian package
<bluekuja> camrdale: point me to latest changelogs entry
<bluekuja> both for ubuntu and debian
<camrdale> ok
<camrdale> bluekuja: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bittornado/
<camrdale> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-changes/2007/10/msg00497.html
<bluekuja> camrdale: I did that fix
<bluekuja> :D
<camrdale> I know, thanks for it :)
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> camrdale: it looks like a sync yes
<camrdale> so, that means I can't do it myself?
<bluekuja> my fis was the only ubuntu specific change
<bluekuja> *fix
<bluekuja> camrdale: you need to open a sync request
<bluekuja> adding rationale
<camrdale> a bug?
<bluekuja> yup
<camrdale> ok, when it's available in the debian archive I'll do that
<bluekuja> great
<bluekuja> I gonna talk with an archive admin tomorrow
<bluekuja> so we can sync it in a while
<camrdale> looks like I just missed the last install run, so it will be about 12 hours
<bluekuja> aww ok
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> np
<camrdale> I'll get it done right away though
<camrdale> thanks for your help :)
<bluekuja> just ping me when it's published
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> np, thanks for you
<bluekuja> *to
<bluekuja> for contributing to ubuntu as well
<bluekuja> ;)
<camrdale> k, ttyl then
<bluekuja> have fun in the meantime
!nalioth:*! ##crypto is hosting an open discussion on anonymous banking. Join ##crypto-forum and join in!
<camrdale> bluekuja: the upload is complete and I filed the sync request
<camrdale> LP 150490
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 150490 in bittornado "[Sync request]  Sync bittornado and bittornado-gui (0.3.18-4) from Debian unstable (main) for Gutsy" [Undecided,New]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/150490
<bluekuja> camrdale: great :)
<bluekuja> let me finish up something and I take a look
<camrdale> k
<camrdale> bluekuja: it's getting late here, I'm heading to bed
<camrdale> if you have any problems/questions I'll be back in a few hours
<bluekuja> camrdale: I gonna talk with an archive admin
<bluekuja> as soon as I can
<bluekuja> camrdale: problem is
<bluekuja> we are in debian freeze
<bluekuja> but I'll see what I can do
<camrdale> ok, thanks, see ya
<bluekuja> cya ! :)
<XSource> hey bluekuja :)
<bluekuja> heya XSource!
<XSource> what's up?
<XSource> I still didn't do anything yet
<XSource> :(
<XSource> well some kernel fixes (not this kernel ;-)
<bluekuja> XSource: aww :)
<bluekuja> XSource: which kernel?
<XSource> the other kernel you know
<XSource> xnu :p
<bluekuja> oh :D
<XSource> so any starting points :p
<bluekuja> I'm currently working on some stuff
<bluekuja> need to do them
<bluekuja> I gonna ping you when I'm free
<XSource> ok np :)
<bluekuja> XSource: start thinking
<bluekuja> on where you want to start
<bluekuja> ;)
<XSource> lol
<XSource> hmm, kernels.. I love kernels :p
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> XSource: kernel team then
<bluekuja> camrdale: did you see your bug report?
<camrdale> bluekuja: I did, thanks again for taking care of it
<camrdale> :)
<bluekuja> camrdale: thanks to you for reporting it ;)
<bluekuja> camrdale: please keep me updated for everything
<camrdale> sure, np
<bluekuja> you think needs to be synced/merged/fixed
<bluekuja> thanks again
<camrdale> I'm trying to be more involved with the ubuntu side of my packages now, so you should hear more from me in the future :)
<bluekuja> camrdale: really nice to hear
* Signon time  :    Wed Oct  3 10:40:10 2007
* Signoff time :    Tue Oct  9 22:13:54 2007
* Total uptime :    6d 11h 33m 44s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
<murlidhar> please help me. i need a binary package for linkage torrent client.
<murlidhar> do i make  a debian package from rpm package by using sudo alien
<bluekuja> hey murlidhar
<bluekuja> I love linkage too
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> and I dont think alien will work
<bluekuja> with linkage
<murlidhar> i have used in fedora
<bluekuja> murlidhar: you need libtorrent-rasterbar
<bluekuja> to get a working debian package
<bluekuja> fpr libtorrent
<bluekuja> *for linkage
<murlidhar> bluekuja: i have compiled the libtorrent as per the instructions given at http://code.google.com/p/linkage/wiki/Installation
<bluekuja> murlidhar: why dont you install linkage by source?
<murlidhar> am not able to compile linkage
<bluekuja> cause?
<murlidhar> the source file is at code.google
<murlidhar> it gives me an error
<murlidhar> if u see the link that i have sent you i have made some comments in the page in the name of sunnyatmail
<bluekuja> murlidhar: what error do you get?
<bluekuja> paste it here
<bluekuja> please
<murlidhar> it says libnotify required is 0.4.4 but i my system says libnotify0.4.3 is the latest
<bluekuja> so it fails at configure run?
<murlidhar> i will do that i tried last week can u wait for some time
<murlidhar> yes
<bluekuja> andrea@nightsong:~$ apt-cache madison libnotify
<bluekuja>  libnotify | 0.4.4-3build1 | http://it.archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Sources
<bluekuja> 
<bluekuja> I see 0.4.4 here
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> murlidhar: upgrade to gutsy
<bluekuja> ;)
<murlidhar> it is still not released
<bluekuja> murlidhar: apt-get dist-upgrade
<bluekuja> and you are on gutsy
<murlidhar> i am a noobie and would not like to risk my distro until it is stable cuz gutsy is still in the works aka in beta
<bluekuja> murlidhar: I'm a developer
<bluekuja> and I know that we are in bet
<bluekuja> a
<bluekuja> ;)
<bluekuja> murlidhar: 8 days for final release
<bluekuja> so big issues are gone
<bluekuja> I guess tons of ppl got gutsy at
<bluekuja> *atm
<murlidhar> bluekuja: so will the minor issues be solved automatically via autoupdate feature?
<bluekuja> murlidhar: I think yes
<bluekuja> murlidhar: but if you are unsure
<bluekuja> dont rick
<bluekuja> *risk
<bluekuja> I'm on gutsy atm
<bluekuja> and works really good
<murlidhar> so i think i should wait for 8 more days and then compile linkage
<murlidhar> what is atm?
<bluekuja> or compile libnotify manually
<bluekuja> at the moment
<bluekuja> ;)
<murlidhar> bluekuja: but somebody told me that compiling libnotify may break many existing installed packages because of incompatibility issues
<bluekuja> wait then
<murlidhar> i am very new to linux about a two month
<murlidhar> just a noobie question
<murlidhar> after releasing the gutsy
<murlidhar> can i just type apt-get dist-upgrade
<bluekuja> murlidhar: you can dist-upgrade
<bluekuja> or use the graphical
<bluekuja> interface
<murlidhar> u mean synaptic?
<bluekuja> murlidhar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<bluekuja> just follow that guide
<bluekuja> :)
<murlidhar> i thinks updating with alternate cd will work fine
<murlidhar> thanks
<bluekuja> and if interested in torrent apps
<bluekuja> I wait you here
<bluekuja> for any question
<bluekuja> I encourage you to help the team
<bluekuja> if interested
<bluekuja> :)
<murlidhar> yes i will help you if i can
<murlidhar> i have a client called deluge
<bluekuja> deluge-torrent yes
<murlidhar> it does not close quickly it wait for some time
<bluekuja> murlidhar: do you have a lp page already?
<murlidhar> what is lp page?
<murlidhar> bluekuja: it always says that deluge is not responding . then i click wait and after sometime it closes automatically
<bluekuja> murlidhar: with feisty?
<bluekuja> murlidhar: lp is launchpad
<bluekuja> murlidhar: http://launchpad.net
<murlidhar> bluekuja: oh i am not developer i am just a noobie. i have no projects
<bluekuja> murlidhar: you dont have to be a developer to have a lp page
<bluekuja> ;)
<murlidhar> oh ok i dont have it
<bluekuja> murlidhar: register one then
<murlidhar> am doing that now it seems i have register it before cuz it tells me that i have already registered it  and i am just resetting my password
<murlidhar> bluekuja: did it i have registered myself
<bluekuja> ok
* Signon time  :    Wed Oct 10 05:06:59 2007
* Signoff time :    Wed Oct 10 19:25:34 2007
* Total uptime :    0d 14h 18m 35s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
<jerry760poip> hi i got a question not sure if this is were to ask
<jerry760poip> i had 6 days ago fbi call me and said i have been having to much net activity from torrented movies i told them i didnt do it and for the past 5 days they went to my uncle's and two cousins work asking about me and showing them my pic now they have the home numb to where i am so why havent they just come straight to me one i dont have a hdd im always running live cd so of course i didnt do it now what should i
<jerry760poip> do i calle
<jerry760poip>   d attorneys none round here know what to do or where i should go
* Signon time  :    Wed Oct 10 19:25:44 2007
* Signoff time :    Fri Oct 12 11:38:41 2007
* Total uptime :    1d 16h 12m 57s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
<murlidhar> can anybody help me compile linkage torrent client? i am in gutsy
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) murlidhar: what's the problem?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) make error right?
<murlidhar> hi bluekuja remember me
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) yeah :)
<murlidhar> not this time
<murlidhar> this time when i try to install libgtkmm-2.4-dev
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) what's wrong with it?
<murlidhar> says no installation candidate
<murlidhar> by the way the RC of gutsy rocks :-) i couldn't wait for those 6 days
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) :)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) murlidhar: you are missing package then
<murlidhar> mean?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) andrea@nightsong:~$ apt-cache search libgtkmm
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a - C++ wrappers for GTK+ 2.4 (shared libraries)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) libgtkmm-2.4-dev - C++ wrappers for GTK+ 2.4 (development files)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) libgtkmm-2.4-doc - C++ wrappers for GTK+ 2.4 (documentation)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) libgtkmm-dev - C++ wrapper for GTK+ 1.2 (development files)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) libgtkmm-doc - C++ wrapper for GTK+ 1.2 (documentation)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) libgtkmm1.2-0c2a - C++ wrappers for GTK+ 1.2 (shared libraries)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) libgtkmm2.0-1c2a - C++ wrappers for GTK+ 2.0 (shared libraries)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) libgtkmm2.0-dev - C++ wrappers for GTK+ 2.0 (development files)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) libgtkmm2.0-doc - C++ wrappers for GTK+ 2.0 (documentation)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) 
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<murlidhar> murlidhar@murlidhar-desktop:~$ apt-cache search libgtkmm
<murlidhar> libgtkmm-2.4-1c2a - C++ wrappers for GTK+ 2.4 (shared libraries)
<murlidhar> murlidhar@murlidhar-desktop:~$
<murlidhar> :(
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) murlidhar: is universe on?
<murlidhar> wait i remember it deactivated some third party repos
<murlidhar> everything is on
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) murlidhar: sounds impossible
<murlidhar> want to recheck yourself . ?
<murlidhar> let me just update  may be
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) murlidhar: apt-get update
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) tell me the output
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) or write it on a pastebin
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) everything after apt-get update
<murlidhar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40380/
<murlidhar> bluekuja: ^
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) murlidhar: no
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) sudo apt-get update output please
<murlidhar> k
<murlidhar> gonna take time it is downloading a lot
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) k
<murlidhar> bluekuja: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40383/
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) murlidhar: no universe there
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) no is there
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) try now then
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) after updating
<murlidhar> see line 37
<murlidhar> k
<murlidhar> wooooooo it says it has to get 36mb of data
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ^^
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) murlidhar: I guess it will fail on make
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) code is outdated
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and got broken with API change
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) for libtorrent
<murlidhar> so u mean i have to compile libtorrent too
<murlidhar> ?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) murlidhar: of course
<murlidhar> me ready for anything to install linkage:-)
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) lol
<murlidhar> not to mention the knowledge i gain
<murlidhar> phew 103 packages were downloaded
<murlidhar> and now there are being setup :'/
<murlidhar> bluekuja: i am making it
<murlidhar> k bluekuja are u there?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ye
<murlidhar> installed and when i open linkage  and small windows comes up and nothing is writtten on it
<murlidhar> what might be the problem
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) mmm
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) open it with the terminal
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) and check the error
<murlidhar> Fontconfig error: "~/.fonts.conf", line 1: xml declaration not at start of external entity
<murlidhar> this is the only error which almost all my  applications show when i start them from my terminal
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) murlidhar: what did you with fontconfig?
<murlidhar> didnt do anything
<murlidhar> though i am not sure
<murlidhar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40399/  here is my fonts.conf
<murlidhar> bluekuja: any ideas?
<murlidhar> bluekuja: i would like to reinstall it again so how do i uninstall it
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) murlidhar: recompile
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) again
<murlidhar> from libtorrent?
<murlidhar> will be back in a while . going to have dinner
<murlidhar> bluekuja: i dunno why but i am not able to make libtorrent now
<murlidhar> bluekuja: when i sudo apt-get install libboost-regex1.33.1
<murlidhar> Package libboost-regex1.33.1 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<murlidhar> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<murlidhar> is only available from another source
<murlidhar> E: Package libboost-regex1.33.1 has no installation candidate
<murlidhar> bluekuja r u there?
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) murlidhar: was having dinner
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) murlidhar: apt-cache search libboost
(bluekuja/#ubuntu-motu-torrent) ;)
<murlidhar> murlidhar@murlidhar-desktop:~/libtorrent-0.12$ apt-cache search libboost
<murlidhar> libboost-dbg - Boost C++ Libraries with debug symbols
<murlidhar> libboost-dev - Boost C++ Libraries development files
<murlidhar> libboost-doc - Boost.org libraries documentation
<murlidhar> libboost-python-dev - Boost.Python Library development files
<murlidhar> libboost-python1.34.1 - Boost.Python Library
<murlidhar> libboost-date-time-dev - set of date-time libraries based on generic programming concepts
<murlidhar> libboost-date-time1.34.1 - set of date-time libraries based on generic programming concepts
<murlidhar> libboost-filesystem-dev - filesystem operations (portable paths, iteration over directories, etc) in C++
<murlidhar> libboost-filesystem1.34.1 - filesystem operations (portable paths, iteration over directories, etc) in C++
<murlidhar> libboost-graph-dev - generic graph components and algorithms in C++
<murlidhar> libboost-graph1.34.1 - generic graph components and algorithms in C++
<murlidhar> libboost-iostreams-dev - Boost.Iostreams Library development files
<murlidhar> libboost-iostreams1.34.1 - Boost.Iostreams Library
<murlidhar> libboost-program-options-dev - program options library for C++
<murlidhar> libboost-program-options1.34.1 - program options library for C++
<murlidhar> libboost-regex-dev - regular expression library for C++
<murlidhar> libboost-regex1.34.1 - regular expression library for C++
<murlidhar> libboost-serialization-dev - serialization library for C++
<murlidhar> libboost-serialization1.34.1 - serialization library for C++
<murlidhar> libboost-signals-dev - managed signals and slots library for C++
<murlidhar> libboost-signals1.34.1 - managed signals and slots library for C++
<murlidhar> libboost-test-dev - components for writing and executing test suites
<murlidhar> libboost-test1.34.1 - components for writing and executing test suites
<murlidhar> libboost-thread-dev - portable C++ multi-threading
<murlidhar> libboost-thread1.34.1 - portable C++ multi-threading
<murlidhar> libboost-wave-dev - C99/C++ preprocessor library
<murlidhar> libboost-wave1.34.1 - C99/C++ preprocessor library
<murlidhar> libboost-thread1.33.1 - portable C++ multi-threading
<murlidhar> libboost-filesystem1.33.1 - filesystem operations (portable paths, iteration over directories, etc) in C++
<murlidhar> libboost-date-time1.33.1 - set of date-time libraries based on ge
<murlidhar> bluekuja: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40412/
<murlidhar> bluekuja: u there?
<murlidhar> anybody here for a good debugging???
<murlidhar> cls
<murlidhar> clear
<murlidhar> anybody here for some debugging???
<XSource> murlidhar: what aretrying to do?
<murlidhar> trying to compile libtorrent
<murlidhar> in order to compile linkage torrent in ubuntu
<murlidhar> XSource: ^
<XSource> seems like there is another ver.  libboost-regex1.34.1
<murlidhar> and i am building this with the instructions from here http://code.google.com/p/linkage/wiki/Installation
<murlidhar> yeah i tried make -m
<murlidhar> still no effect
<XSource> well on that guide it's using .33.1 and you have .34.1
<murlidhar> yes that is the problem when i had feisty it said libnotify0.4.4 is required and now it says libboost-regex1.33.1 is required
<murlidhar> now i have gutsy gibbon
<XSource> yes with gutsy you have .34.1 not .33.1
<murlidhar> i dunno which distro to install to compile this application
<murlidhar> feisty had libnotify0.4.3
<murlidhar> and the compiler wanted 0.4.4  wth i think i should wait for hardy heron
<murlidhar> me getting frustrated what should i do ?
<XSource> try with this: http://pastebin.ca/734445
<murlidhar> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<murlidhar>   libxfce4mcs-client3 libboost-program-options1.33.1 libxfce4mcs-manager3
<murlidhar> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<murlidhar> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 180 not upgraded.
<murlidhar> murlidhar@murlidhar-desktop:~/libtorrent-0.12$
<XSource> that's ok
<XSource> now you can proceed to the next step
<murlidhar> btw i am reinstalling since the first installation is not working properly
<murlidhar> ./configure --prefix=/usr this?
<XSource> yes
<XSource> and it might be better to remove the old installation
<XSource> b4 you make install
<XSource> you're not trying to build a deb pkg right?
<murlidhar> no
<XSource> ok then
<murlidhar> here is the http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40422/
<XSource> you can do "make" now
<murlidhar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40423/
<murlidhar> the error is probably because linkage is already installed
<murlidhar> XSource: ^
<XSource> looking... ^^
<murlidhar> when i open linkage torrent except window border nothing is visible although when i click some places in the window box the open torrent box opens but then again the same background with nothing visible
<XSource> not sure but try: make clean
<XSource> and then
<XSource> make
<XSource> again
<murlidhar> k
<murlidhar> now it's doing
<XSource> :)
<murlidhar> i will just check and tell u if there is any error in the end :0
<murlidhar> :)
<XSource> ok
<murlidhar> thnks
<XSource> bb in 5
<XSource> np
<murlidhar> bb?
<XSource> be back in 5
<XSource> now I'm back
<XSource> ;)
<XSource> grr it was 6
<murlidhar> it is still making
<murlidhar> me got a p4 1.5
<murlidhar> GHz
<XSource> must be a slow PC
<XSource> oh
<XSource> I can make a kernel (a small one) in vmware ^^
<murlidhar> last time it took 20 min
<XSource> how about 3 hours making Linux in a P3 :p
<murlidhar> good gracious
<XSource> I used to do that :)
<murlidhar> my first lesson in linux . be patient
<XSource> and you're the 1st one I'm trying to help here :p
<murlidhar> Are u new to this channel?
<murlidhar> i am new to irc and linux
<XSource> new hmm idk.. well I used to be here, but I'm veru quiet
<XSource> very*
<murlidhar> me been to linux for about a month
<XSource> welcome aboard :)
<murlidhar> ever since vista came i was inquisitive about linux
<XSource> bb later
<XSource> calling..
<murlidhar> i did not like vista. plus i can't run on my machine and  xp is a lot better but sooner they will stop support to xp so i had to come to linux and it is very interesting
<murlidhar> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/40436/
<murlidhar> sombody look at this and tell me that make command went fine please
<murlidhar> XSource: u there?
<XSource> back
<XSource> huh he's gone
-dmwaters(i=dmwaters@freenode/staff/gentoo.dmwaters)- {global notice} Hi all, our main US hub is about to go down for some upgrading. This will cause some major splitting. We will work to get things back together as quickly as possible. Thank you for your patience, and thank you for using freenode!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-ops]  Welcome to #ubuntu-ops - Home of the operators for official K/X/Ed/Ubuntu channels. Questions, requests and complaints about Ubuntu related channels and their people can be filed here"
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
<murlidhar> hi bluekuja
<murlidhar> it's working
<murlidhar> !!!!!!
<bluekuja> murlidhar: :D
<murlidhar> yeah
<bluekuja> murlidhar: you rock
<bluekuja> murlidhar: I'm recompiling it atm
<murlidhar> actually XSource helped me compile it
<bluekuja> what he suggested you?
<murlidhar> while compiling it libtorrent the dependencies have to be changed
<murlidhar> sudo apt-get install libboost-date-time-dev libboost-date-time1.33.1 \
<murlidhar> libboost-filesystem-dev libboost-filesystem1.33.1 libboost-regex-dev \
<murlidhar> libboost-regex1.34.1 libboost-signals-dev libboost-signals1.34.1 \
<murlidhar> libboost-iostreams-dev libboost-iostreams1.34.1 \
<murlidhar> libboost-thread-dev libboost-thread1.33.1 libboost-dev libboost-serialization-dev
<bluekuja> murlidhar: which error did you get?
<bluekuja> inly fontconfig one?
<bluekuja> *only
<murlidhar> yes only that error
<murlidhar> but now its working
<bluekuja> I'm really happy you made it
<murlidhar> me too happy it looks cool and sexy in gutsy
<bluekuja> :D
<bluekuja> murlidhar: can you suggest me a good smtp hosting?
<murlidhar_> so have u recompiled it?
<murlidhar_> bluekuja: ^
<bluekuja> not yet
<bluekuja> finishing something
<bluekuja> and then I recompile
<bluekuja> murlidhar_: damn
<bluekuja> it fails
<murlidhar_> k i may help u
<murlidhar_> where is the error?
<bluekuja> seems ABI brekage
<bluekuja> murlidhar_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/863/
<bluekuja> murlidhar_: maybe a missing dep
<bluekuja> on some libboost-something
<murlidhar_> sudo apt-get install libboost-date-time-dev libboost-date-time1.33.1 \
<murlidhar_> libboost-filesystem-dev libboost-filesystem1.33.1 libboost-regex-dev \
<murlidhar_> libboost-regex1.34.1 libboost-signals-dev libboost-signals1.34.1 \
<murlidhar_> libboost-iostreams-dev libboost-iostreams1.34.1 \
<murlidhar_> libboost-thread-dev libboost-thread1.33.1 libboost-dev libboost-serialization-dev
<bluekuja> then I recompile?
<murlidhar_> it is regex1.34.1
<bluekuja> libtorrent
<murlidhar_> yes
<murlidhar_> yes
<bluekuja> or just linkage?
<bluekuja> k
<murlidhar_> libtorrent
<bluekuja> ok
<murlidhar_> and then linkage
<murlidhar_> see when regex1.34.1 then libboost-signals1.34.1 changes
<bluekuja> re-configuring
<bluekuja> libtorrent-0.12
<murlidhar_> before making libtorrent type make clean and then make
<bluekuja> it was ok already
<bluekuja> moving to make now
<murlidhar_> did u install the dependencies that i have given u since the versions of these dependencies are diff
<bluekuja> yeah, I've installed them
<bluekuja> but I guess libboost-regex
<bluekuja> was the missing one
<murlidhar_> yes
<murlidhar_>  the version was diff
<bluekuja> yup
<murlidhar_> he asked me to make clean first
<murlidhar_> then make
<bluekuja> you need that just to check everything is fine
<murlidhar_> well to told me
<murlidhar_> *he
<bluekuja> murlidhar_: works now
<bluekuja> ^^
<murlidhar_> yes
<murlidhar_> compiled linkage too?
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> libboost-regex fixed it
<bluekuja> we should ping upstream
<bluekuja> to add a configure rule for regex
<murlidhar_> i did not understand
<bluekuja> to fail whether not installed properly
<bluekuja> I mean
<bluekuja> running configure
<bluekuja> doesnt fail
<bluekuja> also if libboost-regex
<bluekuja> is not installed
<bluekuja> that's bad
<murlidhar_> so i gues the dependencies that the author has given us is not compatible to gutsy so all of them should be changed to 1.34.1
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> everything should be pushed up
<bluekuja> to 1.34.1
<bluekuja> omg
<bluekuja> it rocks
<murlidhar_> yes it sure does in gutsy
<bluekuja> linkage: error while loading shared libraries: liblinkage-1.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bluekuja> darn
<bluekuja> 
<murlidhar_> where does this error come?
<bluekuja> when running it
<murlidhar_> a torrent or the application?
<bluekuja> applicatioh
<bluekuja> I'm ldding it
<bluekuja> liblinkage-1.so.0 => /usr/local/lib/liblinkage-1.so.0 (0xb7b8b000)
<bluekuja> strange
<bluekuja> that it fails to start
<bluekuja> mmm
<bluekuja> it's everything
<bluekuja> white now
<bluekuja> they linked it inside /usr/bin
<bluekuja> which fails to find that lib
<murlidhar_> good just restart it then
<murlidhar_> the pc
<bluekuja> because it's /usr/local/bin
<murlidhar_> i had the same problem
<bluekuja> really?
<murlidhar_> yes
<bluekuja> when I open it
<bluekuja> I see nothing
<bluekuja> if you got it too, let me restart my pc then
<bluekuja> works now
<bluekuja> strange
<murlidhar_> i know i know everything will be white although u could click the mouse inside
<bluekuja> now works
<bluekuja> really nice
<murlidhar_> yes after restarting it works thanks to XSource who helped me in changing the dependencies
<bluekuja> Xsource is my good friend
<bluekuja> I'll thank him for the hint
<murlidhar_> do u know him?
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> he works on kernel stuff
<murlidhar_> he told me he worked on P3 for 3hours
<murlidhar_> making a kernel in P3 take 3hours
<murlidhar_> he also told me that generally he is very quiet in the channel
<murlidhar_> Just tell him that i thanked him cuz i couldn't thank him yesterday since he had to go somewhere and he left in a hurry
<murlidhar_> bluekuja: ^
<murlidhar_> and right now i am uploading the RC of gutsy
<murlidhar_> cya bye
<bluekuja> heya XSource
<XSource> hey bluekuja :)
<XSource> what's up?
<bluekuja> [14:46:04]  <murlidhar_> Just tell him that i thanked him cuz i couldn't thank him yesterday since he had to go somewhere and he left in a hurry
<bluekuja> :)
<XSource> tell him he's very welcome :p
<XSource> did he solve his problem?
<bluekuja> yup
<XSource> nice XD
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> XSource: any news?
<XSource> about?
<XSource> you have all the news I guess :p
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> about your work
<bluekuja> for ubuntu
<bluekuja> :)
<XSource> Gold Master is soon :p
<XSource> oh
<XSource> lol
<bluekuja> lol
<XSource> I'm busy trying to solve some issues (xnu kernel)
<bluekuja> oh :)
<bluekuja> why dont you ping kernel team?
<XSource> have to learn how to triage bugs and report them
<XSource> :)
<XSource> what do you mean by pinging them?
<bluekuja> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel-team
<XSource> All your kernels are belong to us. ??
<XSource> really?
<XSource> XD
<XSource> fair enough, actually that's better... and to be honest the other community is crazy, you wont believe what's going there
<XSource> so I think the work to do is trying the kernel, stress testing, reporting bugs, and the most important thing, solving them
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-laptop  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* Signon time  :    Fri Oct 12 11:55:45 2007
* Signoff time :    Mon Oct 15 07:48:31 2007
* Total uptime :    2d 19h 52m 46s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* IRCD=dancer CAPAB CHANTYPES=# EXCEPTS INVEX CHANMODES=bdeIq,k,lfJD,cgijLmnPQrRstz CHANLIMIT=#:20 PREFIX=(ov)@+ MAXLIST=bdeI:50 MODES=4 STATUSMSG=@ KNOCK NICKLEN=16 :are supported by this server 
* SAFELIST CASEMAPPING=ascii CHANNELLEN=30 TOPICLEN=450 KICKLEN=450 KEYLEN=23 USERLEN=10 HOSTLEN=63 SILENCE=50  are supported by this server
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
-NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
* #ubuntu-laptop  You can't join that many channels
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu+1]  Please read the topic. Especially if things are broken!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-boot] 
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* Signon time  :    Mon Oct 15 07:48:38 2007
* Signoff time :    Mon Oct 15 21:12:42 2007
* Total uptime :    0d 13h 24m  4s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* Signon time  :    Mon Oct 15 21:12:48 2007
* Signoff time :    Tue Oct 16 19:51:43 2007
* Total uptime :    0d 22h 38m 55s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-locobot_2(n=UbuntuLo@eshu.ubuntu-eu.org)- #ubuntu-bugs: The channel is logged (at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode). Please observe the Ubuntu Code of Conduct. Thank you!
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* Signon time  :    Tue Oct 16 20:15:14 2007
* Signoff time :    Tue Oct 16 20:51:20 2007
* Total uptime :    0d  0h 36m  6s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* Signon time  :    Tue Oct 16 20:52:24 2007
* Signoff time :    Wed Oct 17 07:07:08 2007
* Total uptime :    0d 10h 14m 44s
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-motu-torrent.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- You do not have channel operator access to [#ubuntu-freshers] 
* Signon time  :    Wed Oct 17 07:07:18 2007
* Signoff time :    Wed Oct 17 10:50:42 2007
* Total uptime :    0d  3h 43m 24s
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-10-18
<XSource> yo bluekuja :p
<XSource> congrats for the new release XD
<bluekuja> heya XSource
<bluekuja> thanks mate :)
<XSource> :)
<bluekuja> XSource, try it out
<XSource> sure
<XSource> d/l slowly :p
<XSource> will upgrade
<XSource> or maybe do a fresh install since that's better
<bluekuja> ^^
<bluekuja> a lot of ppl are downloading it atm
<bluekuja> yup
<bluekuja> ok, I'm leaving
<bluekuja> cu later or tomorrow
<bluekuja> have fun! :)
<XSource> bye
<XSource> :)
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-10-19
<bluekuja> @schedule rome
 * XSource is one gutsy now
<XSource> XD
<XSource> hey bluekuja
<XSource> you there?
<bluekuja> heya XSource
<bluekuja> .)
<bluekuja> :)
<XSource> :)
<bluekuja> how are you man?
<XSource> great
<XSource> thx
<XSource> how's you?
<bluekuja> more or less fine :)
<XSource> and how's your story :p
<bluekuja> XSource, which one?!
<XSource> lol
<bluekuja> love story? :P
<XSource> yea
<bluekuja> lol
<bluekuja> I left that girl
<XSource> better
<XSource> IMO
<XSource> :p
<bluekuja> yesterday
<bluekuja> lol
<XSource> oh lol
<bluekuja> I was bored
<XSource> does gutsy use the default gnome splash?
<bluekuja> mmm...I dont think so. You can check in system-->administration-->GDM
<bluekuja> XSource, you mean boot splash or GDM?
<XSource> no
<XSource> not the boot nor the GDM theme
<bluekuja> lol
<XSource> the gnome splash image
<XSource> the loading: nautilus... and apps
<XSource> you know
<bluekuja> yeah, I'm checking
<bluekuja> I use mac osx splash
<XSource> lol
<bluekuja> so I need to check it ^^
<bluekuja> :D
<XSource> should go in /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<bluekuja> yea, I know.
<bluekuja> XSource, which splash is the default for gnome?
<bluekuja> do you have a link for it?
<XSource> 1 sec
<bluekuja> I have a gnome-splash.png only
<bluekuja> white foot with a blue background
<XSource> http://www.zenstarstudio.com/install/full/ubuntu_0007.gif
<XSource> this ubuntu's
<XSource> default one
<XSource> http://blogs.gnome.org/thos/files/2006/03/gnome-splash.png
<XSource> this is the gnome default one
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> that's it
<bluekuja> why you asked then?
<XSource> well there is only the gnome one here
<XSource> with gutsy
<XSource> or is it just me
<bluekuja> XSource, fresh install?
<XSource> yes
<bluekuja> mmm
<XSource> but anyway
<XSource> the splash should be in the dir
<XSource> that dir
<XSource> right?
<XSource> check yours and see if there is another image there
<bluekuja> -rw-r--r-- 1 root   root    37056 2007-10-05 10:32 gnome-splash.png
<bluekuja> only this one
<XSource> yea
<bluekuja> but maybe is linked
<XSource> then where is the ubuntu one
<XSource> ?
<bluekuja> XSource, I guess it's linked
<XSource> well with a fresh install I should get the ubuntu one
<bluekuja> let me see
<XSource> not the gnome one
<bluekuja> XSource, I've understood
<XSource> yea it's used to be linked
<XSource> bu theer is no other image
<bluekuja> XSource, I just said Ubuntu one might be linked
<bluekuja> there
<bluekuja> so it must be around
<XSource> there is no link for it, unfortunately
<XSource> I used to change it b4
<bluekuja> I've asked to a friend
<XSource> ok
<bluekuja> let me see if he knows
<bluekuja> he doesnt remember/know
<XSource> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=ubuntu-splash.png&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=gutsy&arch=i386
<XSource> see it comes only with the feisty pkg
<bluekuja> andrea@nightsong:/usr$ locate ubuntu-splash.png
<bluekuja> no results
<bluekuja> yeah
<bluekuja> you're right
<XSource> is there a new splash fog gutsy
<XSource> or it still use the feisty one
<bluekuja> XSource, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/137118
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 137118 in gnome-session "Gnome splash screen and sound disabled in Gutsy (dup-of: 129029)" [Low,Invalid]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129029 in libgnome "[Gutsy Tribe-5] No Sound on Login Screen or during Login" [High,Fix released]
<bluekuja> XSource, The Gnome splash screen was removed by default on Gutsy as apparently it "slows down login". I believe this is a poor decision that needs to be changed.
<XSource> slows??
<XSource> don't think so
<XSource> maybe sound does
<bluekuja> in fact it has been removed
<XSource> but not the splash IMO
<bluekuja> that's why we dont have it
<bluekuja> found out the trick
<bluekuja> :)
<XSource> found what?
<bluekuja> that it has been removed
<bluekuja> in gutsy
<XSource> well, it's bad to see the gnome default one IMO
<XSource> :p
<bluekuja> I know
<bluekuja> that's why the bug is there
<bluekuja> ^^
<XSource> I didn't notice the sound anyway
<XSource> I should have check the bugs :/
<XSource> checked*
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> break for a while
<bluekuja> need some rest
<XSource> so I guess you were using the pre-release ones
<XSource> ok
<XSource> cya
#ubuntu-motu-torrent 2007-10-21
<camrdale> hi, what's the policy for security fixes to edgy universe? are they necessary/recommended?
<bluekuja> camrdale, you should check SRUs documentation
<bluekuja> in the wiki
<camrdale> bluekuja: it doesn't say their not allowed, so I'm guessing it's a good idea?
<bluekuja> yep
<bluekuja> you need to prepare one
<bluekuja> and submit it to the queue
<bluekuja> u-u-s
<bluekuja> or u-m-s
<bluekuja> depends from package component
<camrdale> should it be uploaded to REVU or is that only for the current release?
<bluekuja> why do you need to provide a SRU?
<bluekuja> which package?
<bluekuja> which fix
<bluekuja> ?
<camrdale> the torrentflux package in edgy has security vulnerabilities
<bluekuja> ok, then if you have fixes, open a bug
<bluekuja> and push a debdiff
<bluekuja> and asks for sponsorship
<bluekuja> torrent-flux is in main?
<camrdale> no, universe
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> you have fixes ready?
<camrdale> yes
<bluekuja> make a debdiff
<bluekuja> and open a SRU request
<bluekuja> and push the bug there
<camrdale> ok, thanks
<bluekuja> camrdale, ping me with bug number
<bluekuja> ;)
<camrdale> sure, np
<camrdale> bluekuja: LP 155491
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155491 in torrentflux "Multiple security vulnerabilities in Edgy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155491
 * bluekuja checking
<bluekuja> camrdale, woah
<bluekuja> so many patches
<camrdale> yeah
<camrdale> is that a problem?
<camrdale> they're all straight from debian
<bluekuja> well, it will be harder to check them all
<bluekuja> but not a problem
<bluekuja> oh ok
<bluekuja> if they come from debian is ok
<camrdale> good, I'm working on the new package now
<bluekuja> sounds great
<bluekuja> camrdale, I'm looking at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/153752
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 153752 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] apt-torrent" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<camrdale> yes
<bluekuja> I've just answered
<bluekuja> to get some feedback
<bluekuja> on having it working for ubuntu
<camrdale> thanks
<bluekuja> it would be a nice tool
<camrdale> it's a nice idea, but I'm more partial to DebTorrent (for obvious reasons ;)
<bluekuja> camrdale, is it already packaged?
<camrdale> debtorrent is, apt-torrent isn't (as far as I know)
<bluekuja> yes
<bluekuja> right
<camrdale> actually, I guess there are debs for apt-torrent, but it's not in the archive
<bluekuja> true
<bluekuja> going for a bath
<bluekuja> bbl
<camrdale> see ya
<bluekuja> back
<bluekuja> heya fsateler
<fsateler> hi
<bluekuja> news?
<fsateler> not much
<fsateler> I've been pretty busy so I haven't been able to work on libtorrent
<fsateler> however I spoke with rakshasa's libtorrent maintainer, and we concluded that the Conflicts is not avoidable
<bluekuja> fsateler, what do you mean?
<fsateler> I mean there is no way we can avoid libtorrent-rasterbar-dev conflicting with libtorrent-dev
<bluekuja> oh
<bluekuja> then we wont have that package
<bluekuja> inside the archive
<fsateler> why? there are lots of packages that conflict with each other
<bluekuja> like?
<fsateler> it would have to be priority extra instead of optional, though
<bluekuja> fsateler, anyway it's not really nice to have conflicting packages
<fsateler> bluekuja: no, but it's the only option
<bluekuja> fsateler, true
<bluekuja> fsateler, but the archive admins will accept that?
<bluekuja> as it is?
<fsateler> I believe they will
<fsateler> as long as the rest of the package is acceptable
<bluekuja> camrdale, any thought?
<bluekuja> fsateler, anyway you should change destination dirs
<bluekuja> as well
<fsateler> which destination dirs?
<bluekuja> if we cannot have a good soname et all
<bluekuja> install dir should point to libtorrent-rasterbar
<bluekuja> and not libtorrent
<bluekuja> you should hack makefiles
<fsateler> I changed libtorrent to use -release instead of -version-info
<fsateler> so the soname is libtorrent-0.12 rather than libtorrent.so.0
<bluekuja> fsateler, I mean directories
<bluekuja> not sonames
<fsateler> for the header files?
<bluekuja> e.g /usr/share/libtorrent-rasterbar
<bluekuja> and so on
<fsateler> well, the library *must* be in /usr/lib
<bluekuja> fsateler, of course
<fsateler> so you mean the header files?
<bluekuja> fsateler, is it a shared or static lib?
<bluekuja> fsateler, yes
<fsateler> shared
<bluekuja> fine
<fsateler> bluekuja: I'm not sure if it is a good idea to move from libtorrent to libtorrent-rasterbar
<fsateler> it may break 3rd party programs that #include <libtorrent/file.h>
<bluekuja> fsateler, what's the binary name of original libtorrent?
<bluekuja> and the one for rasterbar?
<fsateler> bluekuja: not sure what you mean
<bluekuja> fsateler, binary field in control file
<fsateler> rakshasa's is libtorrent10
<fsateler> rasterbar's is libtorrent-rasterbar-0.12
<bluekuja> fsateler, binary name is the final .deb name
<fsateler> bluekuja: oh, ok
<bluekuja> just wanted to know them
<bluekuja> for both libtorrens
<fsateler> libtorrent-rasterbar-0.12_0.12-1_i386.deb
<fsateler> libtorrent10_0.11.8-1_i386.deb for rakshasa's
<bluekuja> ok
<bluekuja> I'm going now
<bluekuja> I need some sleep
<bluekuja> :)
<bluekuja> see you tomorrow
<bluekuja> so we can keep talking
<fsateler> bluekuja: see ya
<bluekuja> good night
<camrdale> I updated LP 155491 with the debdiff for the fixed version of the package
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155491 in torrentflux "Multiple security vulnerabilities in Edgy" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155491
